# South Park ~Official discussion thread~



## Omens (Aug 10, 2006)

Which one is your favorite?

Mines hard to say theres so many great ones..  But I'd have to say the one when Scott Tettermen stole Cartman's $16.12...Then Cartman cut up his parents and fed him to them.. was overall funny and shows cartman's supremecy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arazial (Aug 10, 2006)

Hm.. episodes 706 *Lil' Crime Stoppers* and 611 *Child Abduction Is Not Funny*.

There's alot of episodes I like.. but the two above are my faves.  I can't really decide between the two.


----------



## Caustic (Aug 10, 2006)

Haha, South Park is one of my favorite shows. Personally, I find that out of it's satirical grouping, it's better than The Simpsons, Family Guy, etc.

It's impossible for me to choose a favorite, but here are a few gems, in my eyes:

312 - Korn?s Groovy Pirate Ghost Mystery

410 - Do the Handicapped go to Hell
411 - Probably

514 - Butters? Very Own Episode

606 - Professor Chaos
607 - The Simpsons Already Did It

712 - All about the Mormons?

805 - You Got F?d in the A

908 - Two Days Before the Day After Tomorrow
911 - Ginger Kids
912 - Trapped in the Closet

1007 - Tsst

The list would have been much longer, but I tried to organize it so I picked my favorite episode from every season (with the exception of the first 2).

I couldn't decide between the 3 season 9 episodes, though, so I left them all. Same thing for season 4 and 6, due to them being 2-part episodes (Well, not so much season 6, but it works!)


----------



## Wing-Zero (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the one with the Lock Ness Monster...XD I will need about $3.50


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 10, 2006)

Omens said:
			
		

> Which one is your favorite?
> 
> Mines hard to say theres so many great ones..  But I'd have to say the one when Scott Tettermen stole Cartman's $16.12...Then Cartman cut up his parents and fed him to them.. was overall funny and shows cartman's supremecy


Messy, but freakin' awesome.

Some of the more recent seasons has the most hilarious episodes ever.

310 Chinpokomon
508 Towelie
514 Butter's Very Own Episode
601 Freak Strike
611 Child Abduction Is Not Funny
616 My Future Self n' Me
709 Christian Rock Hard
801 Good Times With Weapons
912 Trapped in the Closet

And who could forget the awesomeness of the Cartoon Wars two-parter?


----------



## Spidey (Aug 10, 2006)

Ooooh god, I love south park. Probably my favorite comedy cartoon of all time (Right ahead of classic simpsons).

There's so many great episodes. Let's see..... Scott tenorman indeed a classic.

-Sea people - The very idea of semen + sea people = Seacioty is hilarious.
- Towley - Where they are trying to get their atomo game sphere haha, God I love that one.

I'll post some more later.


----------



## Caustic (Aug 10, 2006)

Afro_Luffy said:
			
		

> I like the one with the Lock Ness Monster...XD I will need about $3.50



"Woman, I told you don't give no Loch Ness Monster no tree-fittay!"

I loved that episode. Well, actually, no. "The Succubus" was overall a sub-par episode, but Chef's Parents redeemed it.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah that is true..I also like the one where they get weapons.


----------



## Seany (Aug 10, 2006)

Lol so many I like XD

The one where this guy wants to ban smoking 
Special olympics
Tweek vs Craig 
Lord of the rings!
Lock Ness monster XD
Ginger episode
The one where they play ninjas

and many more...lol


----------



## Omens (Aug 10, 2006)

I also forgot...the legendary..


*Cripple Fight!!!*


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 11, 2006)

All of those mentioned were awesome episodes. 

I love the Lord of the Rings one with the porno movie. It probably ranks up there for me. And the Fireman episode, where we saw the boys trying to wee on the fires to put them out.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 170987 (Aug 11, 2006)

yeah

cartman is the best


----------



## Mukki (Aug 12, 2006)

Butters' Very Own Episode was one of my favorites.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Aug 12, 2006)

ok so i like the THE MOVIE version ..... its very funny....


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 12, 2006)

i cant really say wich one that is my favorite but one of the funniest epiodes must be Chef Returns

chef- Doctor!!!!do you have any children?


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Aug 12, 2006)

I Really like the way kenny dies...  XD every single episode kenny dies... XD


----------



## narutorulez (Aug 12, 2006)

Shukaku_Gaara said:
			
		

> I Really like the way kenny dies...  XD every single episode kenny dies... XD


not ever single episode, only before the kenny dies episode,that was because Trey & matt got tired of killing him in every episode and started to run out of ideas, thats why he never dies in the new episodes,he stopped dying after he returned from the Kenny dies episode


----------



## nagareboshi (Aug 12, 2006)

I have so many favourites. O;

Anything with Tweek in it, cuz he's teh greatest. Of course. 
Oh, and anything with Chef's parents. Their awesome to. Tree-fittay! XDD

Um... 
Two Days Before the Day After Tomorrow
Trapped in the Closet
Butters? Very Own Episode
Tsst
Good Times with Weapons
Chinpokomon
Cartoon Wars Part 1 and 2 (Family guy sucks.)
Biggest Douche in the Universe

Um... The christmas one... with the animals... omg, whats it called? 
Woodland Critter Christmas! (I think thats it O.o)

And that spoof of "Children of the Corn"
Er... I don't remember what its called.

I'm sure I've missed out loads of episodes... but yeah, those ones are good^


----------



## Draffut (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, guess i will ressurect this older thread for a short while.

Season 10 started tonight, and I hav to say that it was one of the best episodes I have ever seen.  South Park is very hit/miss where each episode rocks or sucks..... and this last one, the World Of Warcraft Season Premiere episode, is made of awsomeness and win.


----------



## BMPrinceNY (Oct 5, 2006)

quality, ty


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 5, 2006)

The last two episodes of South Park 1007 and 1008 were awesome. Tsst made me laugh so much, and the World of Warcraft one made me laugh even more, for me at least, the two best episodes of the series.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Oct 5, 2006)

last nights was great, but not best of series...


----------



## poppin123 (Oct 5, 2006)

I liked the you got served one, butters is my hero.


----------



## Spidey (Oct 6, 2006)

aw man, WoW was freaking great. Reminded me a lot of my friends from high school. Might be a good thing I never had the time/money/good computer to get sucked into WoW.


----------



## CABLE (Oct 6, 2006)

"Kyle cast your arcane shield to raise our intelligence."  
"Hold on, I'm changing my fire spells."
"Nice."

Funny, because I bet some WoW players threw a little shit fit about it.  Funny tho, because I'll bet that the episode is definately going to help WoW sales.  I'm guessing they had to get rights from Blizzard to use the game in the episode no?


----------



## Dave (Oct 6, 2006)

SEXUAL HARRASEMENT PANDA!


----------



## nirvanainanutshell (Oct 7, 2006)

the one were they smoke the one were every one craps out of their mouth the one were cartman kill scott tedarmans parents  the one were chef comes back and the scientology trapped in the closet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2007)

So this season has so far been major win.

Le Petit Tourette was epic with Chris Hansen and mass p*d*p**** suicide
The Biggest Crap episode was mildly disturbing but still quite lulz. Courics 
But the Imaginaaaaayyyytion saga has been totally epic. I loved the Stargate references last episode. Oh and bringing back those satanic spawn woodland creatures. 'Thats not evil enough' 

I swear, the Cartman v. Kyle battle will have to eventually end. I think the last episode, Kyle will kill Cartman.

The way I see it:

Stan: OH MY GOD, YOU KILLED CARTMAN! YOU...well no, actually he kinda had it coming.
Kyle: Thats the last time you call my mom a bitch *puts another bullet into his corpse*


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 27, 2007)

For sure SP this season is bringing the lulz in huge ammounts.

The imagination "saga" has be epic so far i'm loving the season all around I especially liked the episode where Chris Hansen appeared.


----------



## Grape (Oct 27, 2007)

After all these years I really can't believe South Park is still on... I think it first aired when I was in 5th grade? Anyone remember how controversial it was back then? It was like Beavis and Butthead on meth, parents were having shit fits lol.

Fav episodes? Hmmmm hard to say for sure... A few of my favs would have to be...

The one where Jimmy is introduced (CRIPPLE FIGHT!!!)
Jimmy and Timmy join Crips
A recent one, IDK the title, but it Mimics 24...
2007 Easter special
Anything with Cartman on some paranoid mission...
WoW episode (you just got pwned)

Like I said, theyre way too many to pick any definite favorites, especially since they seem to just get better and better each year.

I watched the first Imagination land episode, it wasn't that great IMO... I turned it off around 15 minutes into the episode... Seemed boring 

The whole contract beteen Kyle and Cartman side-story was hilarious though... "Your Honor, I stand here before you with dry balls" lmao.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 27, 2007)

Every Cartman moment of the last episodes were EPIC. I love this show.


----------



## XKUNAIX (Oct 27, 2007)

I like the episode where butters dad thinks he is byconfused and sends him away to a gay camp.


----------



## Noah (Oct 27, 2007)

For me, the best part of the last episode was seeing Gizmo and Akuma. But that's just me.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 27, 2007)

Haven't quite caught up to the latest seasons and whatnot, but I wonder...

How can a show like South Park *only* have 2 pages of replies?


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 27, 2007)

^Yeah another south park thread is probably out here somewhere?

Two of my favorite quotes from one of the last episodes:

"No he's just a carebear!"

"Snarf snarf"

lmao


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 27, 2007)

bend_on_revenge said:


> ^Yeah another south park thread is probably out here somewhere?
> 
> Two of my favorite quotes from one of the last episodes:
> 
> ...


End of episode.....

Cartman says: "Wake up, Kyle"


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 28, 2007)

lol yeah but if we have to start stating cool Cartman quotes we'd have to put 90% of his lines here


----------



## Hio (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't wait to see Imaginationland part 3 Butters is awesome


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Oct 28, 2007)

kyle sucks cartman's balls 

the trilogy


----------



## Ziko (Oct 28, 2007)

Dude..I hate the latest episodes!
The plot is just stupid..I mean, South Park was always in real life, not some stupid "imagination Land"!

And why do they keep making Cartman gay? :S
First the "Dick in mouth" episode and now this?!

South Park still rocks though  Will keep watching.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 28, 2007)

Ziko said:


> Dude..I hate the latest episodes!
> The plot is just stupid..I mean, South Park was always in real life, not some stupid "imagination Land"!



Dude, South Park has been doin this forever. The boys have traveled to alien planets for god's sake. How is traveling to Imagination Land less believable than anything else that's happened in South Park?



> And why do they keep making Cartman gay? :S
> First the "Dick in mouth" episode and now this?!



Heh, it's not so much gay as it is Cartman being a retard and an asshole. 

The episode where he put Butters dick in his mouth was Cartman being naive and stupid, thinking that it would make Butters look gay instead of him. But when he found out that it made him look gay, he freaked out. Cartman trying to get Kyle to suck his balls in the most recent episodes is just him being an asshole, not gay. So, conclusion, Cartman isn't gay, just a stupid asshole.

Anyways, as for what my favorite episodes of South Park are, well there's just too many to list.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 28, 2007)

Actually, i'm not sure why, but i've always suspected Cartman was gay 

Not that the writers would make him that way.

I think.


----------



## Noah (Oct 28, 2007)

Wouldn't really matter much if he ended up being gay. He'd just do what he did in the Gingervitis episode, with with straights instead of non-gingers.

My favorite episode is, by far, the Lemmiwinks episode. Second and third place go to Scott Tenorman Must Die and the Jennifer Lopez hand puppet episode.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm well he did like Wendy and Bebe each in an episode. But he has done a lot of gay things as well

This is a pretty good description of it all


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 29, 2007)

"My balls are dry..... and I'm running out of time"


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 29, 2007)

Peter said:


> Hmmm well he did like Wendy and Bebe each in an episode. But he has done a lot of gay things as well
> 
> This is a pretty good description of it all



My gawd wikipedia knows everything rofl


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 30, 2007)

Peter said:


> Hmmm well he did like Wendy and Bebe each in an episode. But he has done a lot of gay things as well
> 
> This is a pretty good description of it all



Heh, that does remind me of one of my favorite Cartman moments. The part in the episode of him collecting sperm when he said some dude named Roy just made him close his eyes and suck it out of a hose...

   

Ah yes, good times.


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 30, 2007)

Make Love, Not Warcraft.  (I think?  It was the one about WoW)


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 30, 2007)

"Make no mistake, Kyle. Before this is over, you WILL suck my balls"


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 2, 2007)

Ironcally, Cartman made Kyle suck his balls...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2007)

I honestly was really surprised Kyle didn't imagine himself taking a machine gun and blowing Cartman to hell.

But it was quite a good episode and I loved with Butters becoming Neo-esque. Then him saying 'Awww Shit!' at the end. I was like lol wtf? because I was expecting his standard 'Aww Hamburgers '


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow ..... Wikipedia has become a dumping ground of information .... 

I hate cartman ....  . He is a stupid asshole, but he is the best character 

I hope Southpark goes back to its awesome best ...... some of the recent episodes have been to cliche


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 2, 2007)

Cartman was soooo annoying in the last episode, I really really really wanted to see him lose. But him being so annoying is what makes the show. Without Cartman there would be no South Park. 

My favorite part of the trilogy was the Stargate reference and Kurt Russel lol.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 14, 2007)

*South Park- "The List"*

Who else felt a huge ass tidal wave of nostalgia when Stan threw up his entire stomach on Wendy tonight? Call me retarded or whatever, but I was always a fan of Stan and Wendy's little relationship. I thought it was very cute.

Aside from that, the rest of the episode was just as awesome to me. Some of the best episodes of South Park are when Trey and Matt show all their kids just being kids.

Well anyways, enough of what I thought, share yours if you want.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 14, 2007)

Could have just posted this in the South Park thread. 

I'll watch it when they re-run it at midnight.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 15, 2007)

I feel a merge coming on. Unless......


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh and haha Butters cunt punt.

Kyle uglier than Cartman...lol wtf....

Lmao He has his mother's nose and he has no nose. xD

Kyle will totally kill Cartman one day.


But great episode, classic South Park without the political overtones.

Is it just me or did they change the voice of Wendy? The parliamentary style I lol, Sunshine Sparkle xD

Wait no, so much for no political overtones 


Holy shit Bebe!

Hehe Wendy revolution ftw. OMFG! KENNY! Awesome!

Classic South Park ftw.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

Ziko said:


> Dude..I hate the latest episodes!
> The plot is just stupid..I mean, South Park was always in real life, not some stupid "imagination Land"!
> 
> And why do they keep making Cartman gay? :S
> ...



remeber the sea monkeys episode, Cartman sucked a homeless mans dick and didn't even know it


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

I sense a merge coming


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

I still love the Halloween Episode from season 1


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 15, 2007)

Peter said:


> Could have just posted this in the South Park thread.
> 
> I'll watch it when they re-run it at midnight.



Apparently the search function wasn't my friend this time .



Sean Connery said:


> I still love the Halloween Episode from season 1



Yeah, that'll always be one of my all time favorite episodes.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

Chef doing Thriller, a classic

the later reading crack whore magazine feat Cartmans mom


----------



## zan (Nov 15, 2007)

eh south park stopped being funny years ago.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> eh south park stopped being funny years ago.



around the 3rd or 4th season, but I still went and got them anyways


----------



## Snow (Nov 15, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> eh south park stopped being funny years ago.



Blasphem-fucking-my.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

nso said:


> Blasphem-fucking-my.



season 8 had 2 of my fav episodes

The Boys with Ninja Weapons

Paris Hilton getting stuck in Mr. Slaves Ass


----------



## Emery (Nov 15, 2007)

Hell yes.  Tonight's episode was the BEST in about 5 years.  I'm glad they stopped trying to make fun of current events, going over-the-top with it, etc.  Tonight really felt like South Park.  

I hope they keep this up.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

Emery said:


> Hell yes.  Tonight's episode was the BEST in about 5 years.  I'm glad they stopped trying to make fun of current events, going over-the-top with it, etc.  Tonight really felt like South Park.
> 
> I hope they keep this up.



let's see how the next 4 seasons pans out


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 15, 2007)

I laughed really hard at Kenny's death.


----------



## Cochise (Nov 15, 2007)

Dio Brando said:


> I laughed really hard at Kenny's death.



Do you really 

I missed it...damn my busy nightlife


----------



## Nena Trinity (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't have a single favorite, but there are a few I like most, like episode 312 - Korn’s Groovy Pirate Ghost Mystery, episode 709 - Christians Rock Hard, and I forgot which episode, but the one where Cartman dresses as Hitler for Halloween. Funny stuff XD


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

Dio Brando said:


> I laughed really hard at Kenny's death.



kenny didn't even see it coming, then his face landing in his bowl


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 15, 2007)

Gummyvites said:


> It was actually the Season Finale.  So that's all until next time.



Sure was.....*sighs*

Ah well, atleast it's not because of that annoying ass writers strike .


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 15, 2007)

South park threads merged.


----------



## Hio (Nov 15, 2007)

Guitar Qu-eero was cool


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 15, 2007)

I still love the one from Season 5 when Kenny bought Baby B Gone for his mom, and his Dad drank the mix drink instead, then afterwards on the John Dever Ride, epic lol


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 17, 2007)

Hio said:


> Guitar Qu-eero was cool


Especially awesome since one of my best friends has been nagging about when he's going to buy it for forever, I can now call him ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

I don't think The List was spoofing anything though?

Oh crap it's true, it was the season finale already, we'll have to wait till march or something for the new episodes


----------



## Spazzy (Nov 23, 2007)

I flove South Park! It cracks me up!


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 23, 2007)

bend_on_revenge said:


> Especially awesome since one of my best friends has been nagging about when he's going to buy it for forever, I can now call him ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> I don't think The List was spoofing anything though?
> 
> Oh crap it's true, it was the season finale already, we'll have to wait till march or something for the new episodes



actually that episode was the final for season 11


----------



## Noah (Nov 24, 2007)

Wait. Why the hell did Season 11 finish already? Where's my goddamn Christmas adventure?!


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 24, 2007)

Noah said:


> Wait. Why the hell did Season 11 finish already? Where's my goddamn Christmas adventure?!



the seasons are only like 13 episodes now, they'll do 6 in the spring and 7 in the fall


----------



## Denji (Nov 24, 2007)

Overall I think season 11 was very good. The List was one of the best season fanalies in years and it payed homage to the earlier episodes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 27, 2008)

Epic new episode is epicccccc

Kenny tripping balls


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 27, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Epic new episode is epicccccc
> 
> Kenny tripping balls



nice lil touch with the guys from Heavy Metal


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone wanna go Cheesing with me?


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 27, 2008)

I loved the Britney Spears episode. I laughed so hard.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 28, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I loved the Britney Spears episode. I laughed so hard.



they should of also killed lohan, richie and hilton, but they would have to pull her out of Mr Slaves ass


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, they have have ogres or whatever with 10 boobs on them, and buildings made of boobs, but can't show the tits of a women. 

Lame.


----------



## illusion (Mar 28, 2008)

helpmenow316 said:


> eh south park stopped being funny years ago.



You, obviously, have no clue what you're talking about. GTFO.

I didn't like the Britney Spears episode that much, but the "Cheesing" episode was pretty hilarious (loved the part when Kyle's dad and Kenny were fighting in the sandbox).

Overall though, not as good as last season, "yet".


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 28, 2008)

Just saw the latest episode. Win.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 28, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Wow, they have have ogres or whatever with 10 boobs on them, and buildings made of boobs, but can't show the tits of a women.
> 
> Lame.



they got away with it on the movie when it was aired on the secret stash


----------



## Noah (Mar 28, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> they got away with it on the movie when it was aired on the secret stash



That's the secret stash though. The sponsors for SS and the 9-11pm blocks are different. SS sponsors are exclusive to Girls Gone Wild and Comedy Central, so cursing and nudity (to an extent) aren't a concern, since one sponsor promotes nudity and the other is the actual network.

The targeted audience is also much older and fewer in numbers, so they can get away with more. There are more sponsors who are opposed to that stuff in the earlier blocks. There's also that standards and practices nonsense that applies more heavily during earlier air times.

Also: lol. "My daughter's awesome bewbage."


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 28, 2008)

The cheesing episode has been the best one this season so far.


----------



## Drebin (Mar 28, 2008)

The cheesing ep the whole ep it to me was wtf?


----------



## tryagain (Mar 28, 2008)

this is probably the only episode I couldn't let my 9 year old son watch


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 29, 2008)

tryagain said:


> this is probably the only episode I couldn't let my 9 year old son watch



um, excuse me, but why are you letting your 9 yr old watch this show in the first place, this show is not meant for kids


----------



## Toad Hermit (Mar 30, 2008)

Definately 611- Child Abduction is not Funny and the small critters episodes ( last episode from season 8)      

Other epic episodes
617 - Red Sleigh Down
301 - Rainforest Shcaimforest
315- Mr Hankey's Christmas classics
105 - An Elephant makes love to a big
612- A Ladder to heaven
Season 8 - Micheal jacksons episode and Awesome-o
1007- Tsst
1006 - Manbearbig
1011- Hell on Earth
The first episode of season 11 and Imaginary friends.     
306- Sexual harassment panda 
and the towelie episodes , a million little fibres and towelie
Wing


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 30, 2008)

Toad Hermit said:


> Definately 611- Child Abduction is not Funny and the small critters episodes ( last episode from season 8)
> 
> Other epic episodes
> 617 - Red Sleigh Down
> ...



you left out good times with weapons from season 8, episode 801


----------



## Toad Hermit (Mar 30, 2008)

rofl when they make fun of japanese animation and butters gets owned


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 31, 2008)

Toad Hermit said:


> rofl when they make fun of japanese animation and butters gets owned



good times with weapons was one of my favs next to the chicken lover episode and Cartman as a Deputy


----------



## Ziko (Apr 3, 2008)

This weeks episode was pretty good. Can't beat the old good classics, but still it was pretty decent. It was really funny seeing all those Youtube people in South Park "form".


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 3, 2008)

I loved this episode. Tay Zonday was win.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyways, this season has been pretty good so far. Cartman getting aids and then giving it to Kyle was just pure genius, and Brittney committing suicide in front of the boys was so damn awkwardly funny. I seriously couldn't stop laughing and rewinded the scene a numerous amount of times.

The Heavy Metal/Major Boobage episode is the best of the season so far. "It seems that you've been enticed by my daughters awesome rocking tits". Heh, that was a good one 

Last nights episode was kind of lame though. Sure, it had a lot of funny moments, but none of them were "laugh out loud" funny. Also, one thing that's been bugging the shit out of me lately is how they keep on placing Butters in the group. I don't know why they keep doing this, seeing as how Kenny is still around.  Plus, I thought they kicked him out of the group in season six. Ah well, whatever, atleast Kenny was a major part of the best episode of the season.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 3, 2008)

this episode was too preachy.

the tits episode was good "you should have seen the titties"


----------



## Stalin (Apr 3, 2008)

The internet celebrity fight was epic.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Clearly describes why the Writer's strike made no sense.



Actually it didn't. Even though I hated the strike, the writers had a good reason to strike. I don't remember the specifics, but they did get screwed pretty hard out of some deal. This was an issue I felt Trey and Matt didn't really make fun of that well. Sure, the whole "We want mo money" thing was true, but the writers had a good reason for wanting that money.

I think this was an episode that was just kind of thrown together at the last minute. I think Trey and Matt were more focused on making fun of the whole "Internet Super Stardom" thing.


----------



## abstract (Apr 3, 2008)

They were getting fucked out of dvd and internet sales, so they went on strike.


----------



## lt_durcalo (Apr 4, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> The internet celebrity fight was epic.



indeed.  As far as I can remember, Numa Numa was so ridiculously big my freshman year of college.  It doesn't seem like that long ago, but it takes me back...


tho, I was waiting to see Obama girl get taken out by laughing baby.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 4, 2008)

anybody can post the singing fat guy, i had never seen that one b4.  I saw the pic of tron guy but not the vid.


----------



## raxor (May 7, 2008)

Bumping for great significance

Is the season over? Checked tv.com and it said like 4/10, is this correct?

When there was no ep last week I was completely suprised


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 7, 2008)

Yea, they played a re-run of the stupid cheesing ep that had ogres with 6 tits in it. That ep was plain retarded.


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

Seasons are split in half, half in march, the rest in October.

I've enjoyed every episode of the first half of this season.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 7, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Yea, they played a re-run of the stupid cheesing ep that had ogres with 6 tits in it. That ep was plain retarded.



and yet you still watch it


----------



## Talon. (May 7, 2008)

AWESOME-O!!!!!


----------



## Sean Connery (May 7, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> AWESOME-O!!!!!



I love how Butters got Cartman at the end of that episode


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (May 8, 2008)

I love Awesome-O 

On a related topic, anyone know of a place online where I can watch full episodes (looking for 'Pip') 

don't say YouTube 

... unless it's there


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

Pretty_Vacant said:


> I love Awesome-O
> 
> On a related topic, anyone know of a place online where I can watch full episodes (looking for 'Pip')
> 
> ...



just go out and get the damn dvd you cheap ass


----------



## Koppachino (May 8, 2008)

You could try southparkzone.com, or allsp.com.

And Butters is the best character _ever_.


----------



## Talon. (May 8, 2008)

World of Warcraft Ep!!!!!

Stans dad:bedtime
Stan, you r-tard im playin WoW, an MMORPG and im talking to my friends with teamspeak while we gain EXP!!!!!
stans dad:im not an R-tard 
greatest ep ever


----------



## Sean Connery (May 8, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> World of Warcraft Ep!!!!!
> 
> Stans dad:bedtime
> Stan, you r-tard im playin WoW, an MMORPG and im talking to my friends with teamspeak while we gain EXP!!!!!
> ...



it was good, but it won't top good time with weapons


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (May 9, 2008)

Just came across this thread X3 X3 X3 

southpark is the best


----------



## Talon. (May 9, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Just came across this thread X3 X3 X3
> 
> southpark is the best



I know, right?

omg imaginationland eps!!!!!!!!


X3 X3 X3 X3

yeah...did u ever notice that optimus prime was in imaginationland?


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 9, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> and yet you still watch it



You watched it too, faggit.


----------



## Talon. (May 9, 2008)

wow, too much negativity 

but u kno what ep was reallly great?!?!?! 
the ep with Korn, and they were doin some fucked up scooby doo montage thing...i was a halloween ep, and Kenny had that robot costume


----------



## Altron (May 9, 2008)

South Park is pure win! Awesome-O is one of my fave eps ever. The part where the TV Producer asks Cartman if he is a robot for human sexual pleasure and cartman runs out. that was 

And the "Lil Crime Stoppers" ep is pure win...the part where "how do you make semen come out of your body" cartman "I was hoping you guys now" hahahaha.


----------



## Noah (May 9, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> You watched it too, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Fixed. Insults with improper spelling completely diminish the power of the insult. 

And his point was that he thinks the episode is friggin' awesome.

...which it is. Best episode so far this season.


----------



## Sean Connery (May 9, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> I know, right?
> 
> omg imaginationland eps!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



so was the thundercats, and voltron




Oreogasm said:


> You watched it too, faggit.



but I don't hate the show like you do


----------



## Talon. (May 11, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> so was the thundercats, and voltron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um...could someone post a pic with thunder cats and voltro pointed out? i didnt notice that....

oh, and another thing:

I'm not just sure,i'm HIV positive..


----------



## Toad Hermit (May 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas Charlie Manson was lulzy


----------



## Sean Connery (May 12, 2008)

the HIV episode wasn't that good


----------



## Omens (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not just sure, I'm HIV Positive..


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 14, 2008)

the one that still makes  me lol is the chicker lover episode


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 22, 2008)

My favorite is definitely Cartman  his voice is just awesome xD and his actions... amazing...


----------



## Talon. (Aug 23, 2008)

meow
NO KITTY MY POT PIE GODDAMMIT!!!!!!!

just awesome


----------



## ~Flippy (Aug 23, 2008)

I've got something in my front pocket for you. Why don't you reach into my pocket and see what it is? Then grab onto it, it's just for you. Give it a little squeeze and say "how do you do?"


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 23, 2008)

I hate South Park .   >_>

[/Runs Away]


----------



## deidara_wannabe (Sep 28, 2008)

Damien Kenny Pip.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 28, 2008)

^fuck yes
the guitar hero ep was amazing
LOL cocaine hero


----------



## Noah (Oct 8, 2008)

Sweet crackers! New episode coming up in 2 minutes!


----------



## Koi (Oct 8, 2008)

Hahahaha oh holy shit, I was NOT expecting Indy!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 8, 2008)

Overall, it was kind of a meh episode. However, the punchline of finding out who got raped was fuckin hilarious. Definitely didn't see that coming.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 9, 2008)

I alos thought the episode was okay, the indy getting rapped scenes was amusing thogh.


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 9, 2008)

The raping of the stormtrooper was really fucking disturbing.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Oct 9, 2008)

The Di*ck shot's were really funny.

The rape part made me go wtf.


----------



## Violent Man (Oct 9, 2008)

"Squeal Piggy" 
"*squeals*"

This episode was more raunchy then I expected it to be. Still good though.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 9, 2008)

someone post a vid, plz.......Im usaually asleep by 10pm my time.....:/


----------



## Adonis (Oct 9, 2008)

How the Hell is the subplot going to be more developed than the main one?

The Cartman/Butters plot, which I assume was the main plot given the title of the episode, had two jokes they stretched ad nauseum and that was it: the "Herro, we chinese" gag and the dick shooting. Nothing substantial happened. No satire (albeit an awkwardly rushed "lesson" at the end), no subtext, no nothing.

That said, the reveal of who got raped and the scene accompanying it was priceless.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 10, 2008)

that may be so, but the butter's dick shot's made me lol each time


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 14, 2008)

Let's face it:
When it comes down to dick shots or Indiana Jones getting raped by his creators, the rape case is always going to win.
Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## Koi (Oct 15, 2008)

Guys, I fucking love Wendy.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 15, 2008)

Now that's more like it. This episode was much better than last weeks. 

Even though Wendy's character got put on pause for a few years, her and Cartman slugging it out has been a long time coming, and man was that funny. So was the rest of the episode. I fuckin lol'd hard at Butter's "fagget" line, and the scene where Cartman ate his underwear, then later puked it up in front of Stan and said, "Oh, that's where I put it."

:rofl

Good shit.


----------



## Koi (Oct 15, 2008)

xD  I totally agree.  I liked this one a lot, especially after last week's.  This one seemed a lot more like the older ones.


----------



## Noah (Oct 16, 2008)

Goddamn. I haven't sat in a room by myself and laughed like that in a while.

Now which do I want for my avy this week...shitting on a desk or eating underwear.


----------



## Koi (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't think you'll be able to get away with shitting on a desk, lol.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 16, 2008)

It's nice to see an episode with boys being caught in typical school stuff. Kind of an inexplicably drawn out coda...

Now go away for at LEAST another year, Wendy.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 16, 2008)

Cartman eating his underwear, Cartman taking a crap on Garrison's desk, Cartment getting beat the sh*t out of, and Cartman cheering afterwards.
Add in a "You must beat that fat little lump" and you've got classic Stone and Parker.

Welcome back, boys!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 16, 2008)

> Stan disappointed me though. He should've manned up or at least do something.



Yeah, I think Trey and Matt left that certain plotline undeveloped. Still, very good episode.


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 16, 2008)

Best episode in a LONG time.

Finally SP had me laughing out loud again.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 16, 2008)

One thing I didn't get. The fight scene in the end where they kept freezing the frames.
Was that sort of a reference to something? Because it seems to be referring to some movie.


----------



## Koi (Oct 16, 2008)

^Yep, the movie Snatch. 

I think it had the same music, too, actually.  But there's a scene where Brad Pitt (Mickey) fights another boxer, Gorgeous George.  I haven't watched it in a while but I'm pretty sure the fight scene is pretty similar.  I know the freeze-frame thing was, anyway.


----------



## Koi (Oct 22, 2008)

Peruvian flute band?  Wtf?


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 22, 2008)

Heh, now that I did not see coming. I was wondering why the fuck they gave Randy a camera, but once it was revealed that the thing they were ripping on was the "cam-corder movies", I started crackin up.

Wasn't really all that funny, but it was still entertaining to watch. Looks like Matt and Trey are doin another arc. I love it when they do these


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 22, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Wasn't really all that funny, but it was still entertaining to watch. Looks like Matt and Trey are doin another arc. I love it when they do these



I'd agree with this, though having Michael Chertoff turn out to be some sort of lizard was awesome. One thing they can do is flawlessly end a Part 1 episode. They just have this innate ability to end the scene brilliantly, with some really stirring music.

I'm looking forward to a classic boys-stand-around-bored-yet-befuddled-amongst-total-bedlam South Park next week.


----------



## Koi (Oct 22, 2008)

I like how they're still playing out the Indy grudge. ("One of our friends was raped in Peru, it was very traumatic." xD)

I'm just really curious as to how Clyde, who I love, ties into it.  I mean, we rarely see the kid!  Either way, I bet it'll still be awesome.


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 23, 2008)

Koi said:


> I'm just really curious as to how Clyde, who I love, ties into it.  I mean, we rarely see the kid!  Either way, I bet it'll still be awesome.



Not to be a dick or anything, but it's Craig. This is Clyde:


----------



## Koi (Oct 23, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Not to be a dick or anything, but it's Craig. This is Clyde:



Shit, that's what I meant. xD  My bad, lol.  They're both kids whose names start with C and we barely see them, heh.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh god, the beginning was slow, but it all paid off with that Cloverfield tribute.
And the Geniea pigs.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 23, 2008)

^ i missed it gimme a link...........A south park cloverfield mix.....i gotta see it NAO


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

> i missed it gimme a link...........A south park cloverfield mix.....i gotta see it NAO



Just go to Southparkstudios.com. They have every episode available.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 23, 2008)

It seems like every season needs it's cliff-hanger episodes.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

> It seems like every season needs it's cliff-hanger episodes.



I don't mind. In fact, some of the cliff-hangers are some of the best episodes.


----------



## Koi (Oct 24, 2008)

So, you guys think this'll be in two parts, or three?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 24, 2008)

> So, you guys think this'll be in two parts, or three?



Two I think. I believe Imaginationland was the only three parter of the series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm surprised this hasn't happened way more often, considering how the show is produced. Matt and Trey always used to complain that they never had enough ideas, that they were scrouging for anything on a Friday or Saturday... now it seems like they've hit a pretty prodigious time.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 24, 2008)

> I'm surprised this hasn't happened way more often, considering how the show is produced. Matt and Trey always used to complain that they never had enough ideas, that they were scrouging for anything on a Friday or Saturday... now it seems like they've hit a pretty prodigious time.



The boys are good at their job. Years tend to do that to you.


----------



## Koi (Oct 25, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Two I think. I believe Imaginationland was the only three parter of the series.


Oh that is true, yeah.  I think you're right.


Jove said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't happened way more often, considering how the show is produced. Matt and Trey always used to complain that they never had enough ideas, that they were scrouging for anything on a Friday or Saturday... now it seems like they've hit a pretty prodigious time.


Well, the season is still pretty new.  They've had all summer to throw around ideas that they think they might want to use, heh.  So I'm sure we'll get a few more weeks of good material before we hit one of those kind of desperate episodes.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 25, 2008)

Desperate episodes? I never felt like any episodes were 'desperate'.


----------



## Koi (Oct 29, 2008)

Bump. xD

Also, I thought that the episode with Towelie and Oprah's vag was pretty bad.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 29, 2008)

Koi said:


> Oh that is true, yeah.  I think you're right.
> 
> Well, the season is still pretty new.  They've had all summer to throw around ideas that they think they might want to use, heh.  So I'm sure we'll get a few more weeks of good material before we hit one of those kind of desperate episodes.



There's that, but I really meant that there seems to be a multi-part episode every season now. I wonder how it took them so long for that to start happening, given that earlier seasons often had episodes begin production without any clue what the concept of the episode would be.

Tonight's episode was alright. Pretty much the same as last week... not much happened, nothing spectacular. Ending was lackluster and abrupt.


----------



## Noah (Oct 29, 2008)

Jove said:


> There's that, but I really meant that there seems to be a multi-part episode every season now. I wonder how it took them so long for that to start happening, given that earlier seasons often had episodes begin production without any clue what the concept of the episode would be.
> 
> Tonight's episode was alright. Pretty much the same as last week... not much happened, nothing spectacular. Ending was lackluster and abrupt.



When you listen to the commentary on the earlier season DVDs, they never really planned having multiple episodes for a story. It always just ends up being that they either ran out of time to wrap it up (Time Child/Wii), or they had too much going on that they couldn't come up with a decent ending in one episode (Cartoon Wars/Family Guy).

They may have changed that since Imaginationland was obviously planned out to be a multi-parter.

Also: "No, that's a guinea mouse, stupid!"

Best line of the episode. Even better than guinea pirates.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 29, 2008)

Noah said:


> When you listen to the commentary on the earlier season DVDs, they never really planned having multiple episodes for a story. It always just ends up being that they either ran out of time to wrap it up (Time Child/Wii), or they had too much going on that they couldn't come up with a decent ending in one episode (Cartoon Wars/Family Guy).
> 
> They may have changed that since Imaginationland was obviously planned out to be a multi-parter.
> 
> ...



I guess that was my point. The last three seasons, we've had Cartoon Wars, Go God Go, and now Pandemic, and they were all regular episode concepts that swelled to 44 minutes. I'm just surprised this hasn't happened more often. Before this, a full 9 seasons, there was only the "Do the Handicapped Go to Hell/Probably" 2-parter that they couldn't wrap up in time.

If I remember, wasn't the original plan to make Imaginationland a legitimate movie?

And that was easily my favorite line, as well.


----------



## Noah (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure about the Imaginationland movie thing. I don't own season 11 or the solo DVD, so I haven't been able to listen to any commentary on it. Based on how much Matt and Trey absolutely hated making the SP movie and (even more so) Team America, I don't really think they would willingly aim at making another movie for at least another year.

Then again, who the hell knows.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 30, 2008)

Noah said:


> Not sure about the Imaginationland movie thing. *I don't own season 11 or the solo DVD*, so I haven't been able to listen to any commentary on it. Based on how much Matt and Trey absolutely hated making the SP movie and (even more so) Team America, I don't really think they would willingly aim at making another movie for at least another year.
> 
> Then again, who the hell knows.



That's odd... I don't either, and I usually buy SP DVDs the day they come out. Though I've just heard that the solo DVD has full-length commentary, so I might get that. I've had enough of the mini-commentaries.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, god. This episode was _priceless._ The ending might have been cheap, but seeing those guniea pigs in those bee costumes while people screamed in fear had me rolling over and holding my sides. God, how do you get any better than Guniea Pirates for cryin' out loud!


----------



## Mellie (Oct 30, 2008)

i so need screencaps of that eppie. i need to make a guinea pirate set


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 30, 2008)

Debauchery Goddess said:


> i so need screencaps of that eppie. i need to make a guinea pirate set



i felt the same need once i read your commentary 

but yeah Guinea Pirate ftw


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 30, 2008)

You know something? I think Craig was the most epic part of these 2 episodes. He took everything with a straight face and learned to say no.


----------



## Noah (Oct 30, 2008)

Jove said:


> That's odd... I don't either, and I usually buy SP DVDs the day they come out. Though I've just heard that the solo DVD has full-length commentary, so I might get that. I've had enough of the mini-commentaries.



Now that you say that, I might have to get it. As much as I love the idea of the mini-commentaries, it's really obnoxious when they get on a good rant and decide to stop because they've been talking for 5 minutes. If you have a good rant or topic to talk about, then go until you're done. I just go back and turn off commentary before I watch the episode anyway.

Trapped in the Closet, Bloody Mary and The Super Adventure Club were three episodes I really wanted them to go on about for the whole episode and they cut themselves off.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 30, 2008)

I loved the way the latest episode was supposed to be like cloverfield, great idea..


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 30, 2008)

> Now that you say that, I might have to get it. As much as I love the idea of the mini-commentaries, it's really obnoxious when they get on a good rant and decide to stop because they've been talking for 5 minutes. If you have a good rant or topic to talk about, then go until you're done. I just go back and turn off commentary before I watch the episode anyway.



I have a love/hate relationship with mini-commentaries. They don't go into detail as do regular commentaries but at the same time, you don't miss a favorite line of yours because they keep talking all the time. Really, I think Matt and Trey usually run out of things to say because the work itself is so short to produce.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 30, 2008)

i thought it would be a guinea human, i didn't get it when it was a pirate


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 30, 2008)

Noah said:


> Now that you say that, I might have to get it. As much as I love the idea of the mini-commentaries, it's really obnoxious when they get on a good rant and decide to stop because they've been talking for 5 minutes. If you have a good rant or topic to talk about, then go until you're done. I just go back and turn off commentary before I watch the episode anyway.
> 
> Trapped in the Closet, Bloody Mary and The Super Adventure Club were three episodes I really wanted them to go on about for the whole episode and they cut themselves off.



Several times I've found myself literally stunned, with mouth agape, after Matt and Trey finished a mini-commentary in less than two minutes. The crucial problem with the mini-commentary concept are that the most memorable moments of SP are often in the second and third acts, the portions of an episode neglected by the format. Sometimes they're good about things and try to talk about the entirety of the episode, but not often.

Thinking about last night, though... I don't use the "E" word often, but that truly was an epic amount of lampshade hanging by Craig.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 30, 2008)

^Didn't you know? Craig is Epic.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 30, 2008)

I think South Park is losing it I didn't find the whole concept of the ep to be funny. With the exception of Randy's stupidity and his camera. 


 I'm startled.


----------



## Noah (Oct 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> Thinking about last night, though... I don't use the "E" word often, but that truly was an epic amount of lampshade hanging by Craig.



Epic....or AVATAR? 

(basically posting to show off fancy new sig)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 31, 2008)

Noah said:


> Epic....or AVATAR?
> 
> (basically posting to show off fancy new sig)



That's actually a good point.

And a fantastic gif, as well.

But yeah, I do believe I'm allowed to use "epic," because I'm not using it to describe something's essence or grandeur, but to modify an amount of something. I decree that such a usage is allowable.

Also, I don't think SP is losing it at all. it is an underwhelming run, but if all you enjoyed from that episode was Randy's camera business, that does amount to at least half of the show.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 31, 2008)

All fear the Guniea Mouse. It will kill us all.


----------



## Mellie (Oct 31, 2008)

the guinea mouse is so cute!!
i wonder if ppl rly do dress up their guinea pigs lol


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 31, 2008)

> the guinea mouse is so cute!!
> i wonder if ppl rly do dress up their guinea pigs lol



Who said anything about dress-up? Those Guniea Pirates can be real bastards if provoked.


----------



## Chee (Oct 31, 2008)

GAH! Guinea pigs! 

I'm so...startled.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 31, 2008)

omg guinea pirates "im soo startled" best line ever


----------



## Kameil (Oct 31, 2008)

I just re-watched the Imagination land trilogy.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 31, 2008)

> I just re-watched the Imagination land trilogy.



Imaginationland was epic. Why it didn't get made into a movie will always haunt me.

The best line? Craig monolouging.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 31, 2008)

Imagination guy : Hop on the imagination balloon!

Butters: Are you going to rape us?

Imagination guy: *Long pause* No

Butters: Watch out guys I think he's going to rape us.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 31, 2008)

"Oh my nipples! Why do they hurt when I pinch them?"

"Mr. Gibson, do you know a way into imaginationland?"

"Why don't you look at the tapes and find something that doesn't belong."

"Hey...Say what you want about Mel Gibson, but at least the sunufabitch knows story structure!"

Classic.


----------



## Koi (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh god I love Randy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 5, 2008)

Alright, this episode is awesome. 

This is so great the explanation of the Hope Diamond was killing me, and it was just a straight read. What a premise. Classic Trey plot twist.


----------



## Koi (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, even the music is just perfect.  I'm loving this episode.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 5, 2008)

PLEASE let this be a two-parter.


----------



## Koi (Nov 5, 2008)

"5:12- My grandmother who fakes her death on Monday calls in a bomb threat to the museum." 

EDIT: God dammit.   I was hoping they wouldn't montage that whole thing..

EDIT EDIT: Fucking Ike, man.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh my God, this might be one of the greatest episodes of SP ever.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Nov 5, 2008)

What do you mean might?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 5, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> What do you mean might?



Aha! You caught me. I was hoping for someone to challenge that. this is definitely one of the greatest. Oddly enough, Lil' Crime Stoppers was the lead-in episode, and that's such a brilliant episode as well.

Goofy, but the substance was there too, effectively satirizing the ridiculous reactions on both sides (as a moderate Republican, like Trey, I had no stake in the election whatsoever). Obama supporters going berserk, McCain supporters going equally berserk.

That Palin twist... that just decimates anything SNL did with her character. Just a fantastic episode with a very simple premise/parody. Just fantastic and subtly erudite.


----------



## Noah (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow. Someone actually managed to upstage Randy for once.

Goddamn, Ike.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 6, 2008)

McCain Obama team up for something


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 6, 2008)

So, watching the Midnight reair...

I wouldn't protest if they decided to just make the show an alternate reality about the Obama-McCain heist team from this point onward.


----------



## Koi (Nov 6, 2008)

That would be _fantastic._


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2008)

Ike = the whole show since Chef's death

But still, I know it's paper but they're on it so quickly...


----------



## Koi (Nov 6, 2008)

^Actually, they do it digitally now.  It's just the fact that the shapes and animation itself is so simplified that allows them to get episodes out so quickly.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 6, 2008)

Koi said:


> ^Actually, they do it digitally now.  It's just the fact that the shapes and animation itself is so simplified that allows them to get episodes out so quickly.



I also noticed tonight that the characters were moving much more akin to the way they moved in the early seasons, by that slight hopping motion. Maybe I just haven''t noticed it, and they've been doing that for a while now, but there was definitely a period where they had more pronounced foot movements beginning in season 7 or 8.

I'm really sure now that they made a specific choice this season to look to the early seasons for inspiration.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 6, 2008)

...i cant believe you thought this episode was good.

Uggg Oceans 11 reference. I though SP had better ideas than that


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 6, 2008)

Man, Trey and Matt are geniuses! No other show could knock out a parody this fast!
"Was your brother a Obama supporter or a McCain supporter?"
"Why"
"So we can figure out if he partied too hard or he tried to kill himself!"

And the Ocean's 11 parody was so over the top, it was incredible.
Freakin' Ike, man. Friggin' Ike.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 6, 2008)

awesome episode...


----------



## Talon. (Nov 6, 2008)

dammit DAMMIT DAMMIT
y Do I aLwAyS mIsS tEh CoOl EpIsOdEz?
please elaborate on the plot


----------



## Hana (Nov 6, 2008)

Jove said:


> Oh my God, this might be one of the greatest episodes of SP ever.



Man, this was a great episode! Especially something they whipped up rather quickly (even the victory speech in 24 hours...). I was digging the Ocean's 11 parody because I just didn't see it coming until it hit. Sarah Palin's portrayal was unique. 

The only thing I was a little ticked about was the severe lack of Cartman or Butters, but it was all cool.

9.5/10 - Classic.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 6, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> dammit DAMMIT DAMMIT
> y Do I aLwAyS mIsS tEh CoOl EpIsOdEz?
> please elaborate on the plot



Link removed

yeah lack of cartman was the only bad thing on the episode....


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 6, 2008)

Hana said:


> Man, this was a great episode! Especially something they whipped up rather quickly (even the victory speech in 24 hours...). I was digging the Ocean's 11 parody because I just didn't see it coming until it hit. Sarah Palin's portrayal was unique.
> 
> The only thing I was a little ticked about was the severe lack of Cartman or Butters, but it was all cool.
> 
> 9.5/10 - Classic.



 9/10 Butters and Cartman are required.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 6, 2008)

wow...just reading this thread made me shudder.  i'm gonna go ahead and say that this episode was pretty shit, with a couple chuckles and intelligent jokes and absolutely nothing more.

to all the people saying this episode is a classic, ahem: Cartman's Mom is a Dirty Slut, Chicken Lover, Ike's Wee Wee, Chef's Chocolate Salty Balls, Chickenpox, Gnomes, Tweek vs. Craig, Two Guys Naked in a Hot Tub, Hooked on Monkey Phonics, Cartman's Silly Hate Crime 2000, Cartman Joins Nambla, Fat Camp, Scott Tenorman Must Die, Butters' Very Own Episode, The Return of the Fellowship of the Ring to the Two Towers, Red Sleigh Down, etc.

^^those are classics, this episode came NOWHERE near any one of those episodes i just listed or even the large handful that i didn't.


----------



## Koi (Nov 6, 2008)

Jove said:


> I also noticed tonight that the characters were moving much more akin to the way they moved in the early seasons, by that slight hopping motion. Maybe I just haven''t noticed it, and they've been doing that for a while now, but there was definitely a period where they had more pronounced foot movements beginning in season 7 or 8.
> 
> I'm really sure now that they made a specific choice this season to look to the early seasons for inspiration.



It's weird, because it actually does tend to vary.  Sometimes the characters hop, and other times they have actual legs.  I think we first saw that kind of movement in the movie and they just continued using it.

Sometimes they throw in some really out of place things, though.  Like I remember during.. I think maybe the Passion of the Christ episode? they had a 3/4 view Cartman on his knees praying.  To me it just looked odd.  I know they're trying to do new things since it's digital now and they aren't _so_ restricted, but sometimes it seems weird. :S

Sometimes they just use the typical front-back-profile views in the early seasons.  Those are my favorite.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 6, 2008)

I must be missing something. How was this a classic?


----------



## Bonten (Nov 6, 2008)

They're too aware of who/what works now and that ruins it because they overuse it.

Such as Randy (my favourite character) with the video camera, too much screen time in Pandemic.

I saw the Walmart episode the other day and forgot how funny it was. That's a classic for me.

Whoops, had to edit the post, didn't know there was a new episode out.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 6, 2008)

this episode had me cracking up.  It was a little tame, i think they are trying to dig into obama slowly, alot of people don't know how to broach the subject.  to me it means we can look forward to some really good jokes (like was on daily show the other night) or some real bad faux paus.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 6, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> wow...just reading this thread made me shudder.  i'm gonna go ahead and say that this episode was pretty shit, with a couple chuckles and intelligent jokes and absolutely nothing more.
> 
> to all the people saying this episode is a classic, ahem: Cartman's Mom is a Dirty Slut, Chicken Lover, Ike's Wee Wee, Chef's Chocolate Salty Balls, Chickenpox, Gnomes, Tweek vs. Craig, Two Guys Naked in a Hot Tub, Hooked on Monkey Phonics, Cartman's Silly Hate Crime 2000, Cartman Joins Nambla, Fat Camp, Scott Tenorman Must Die, Butters' Very Own Episode, The Return of the Fellowship of the Ring to the Two Towers, Red Sleigh Down, etc.
> 
> ^^those are classics, this episode came NOWHERE near any one of those episodes i just listed or even the large handful that i didn't.



THANK GOD SOMEONE SEES MY POINT


----------



## Wrathchild (Nov 6, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> wow...just reading this thread made me shudder.  i'm gonna go ahead and say that this episode was pretty shit, with a couple chuckles and intelligent jokes and absolutely nothing more.
> 
> to all the people saying this episode is a classic, ahem: Cartman's Mom is a Dirty Slut, Chicken Lover, Ike's Wee Wee, Chef's Chocolate Salty Balls, Chickenpox, Gnomes, Tweek vs. Craig, Two Guys Naked in a Hot Tub, Hooked on Monkey Phonics, Cartman's Silly Hate Crime 2000, Cartman Joins Nambla, Fat Camp, Scott Tenorman Must Die, Butters' Very Own Episode, The Return of the Fellowship of the Ring to the Two Towers, Red Sleigh Down, etc.
> 
> ^^those are classics, this episode came NOWHERE near any one of those episodes i just listed or even the large handful that i didn't.



I completely agree. This episode was mediocre at best. I only laughed at a few parts (Ike jumping off the window, "My grandmother who faked her death" and Randy being his crazy self). I also thought the two-part Guinea episodes were average too, but I've seen some people hail it as some of the best eps of South Park ever. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 6, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> wow...just reading this thread made me shudder.  i'm gonna go ahead and say that this episode was pretty shit, with a couple chuckles and intelligent jokes and absolutely nothing more.
> 
> to all the people saying this episode is a classic, ahem: Cartman's Mom is a Dirty Slut, Chicken Lover, Ike's Wee Wee, Chef's Chocolate Salty Balls, Chickenpox, Gnomes, Tweek vs. Craig, Two Guys Naked in a Hot Tub, Hooked on Monkey Phonics, Cartman's Silly Hate Crime 2000, Cartman Joins Nambla, Fat Camp, Scott Tenorman Must Die, Butters' Very Own Episode, The Return of the Fellowship of the Ring to the Two Towers, Red Sleigh Down, etc.
> 
> ^^those are classics, this episode came NOWHERE near any one of those episodes i just listed or even the large handful that i didn't.



Let's see, you want to present yourself as a comprehensive fan, and yet:

--- No episodes from season 1

--- Only 2 episodes from Season 6, including Red Sleigh Down, which operated under the exact same narrative and satirical structure as this episode

--- No episodes _past_ season 6

I'm supposed to take this seriously?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 6, 2008)

crazyklown said:


> wow...just reading this thread made me shudder.  i'm gonna go ahead and say that this episode was pretty shit, with a couple chuckles and intelligent jokes and absolutely nothing more.
> 
> to all the people saying this episode is a classic, ahem: Cartman's Mom is a Dirty Slut, Chicken Lover, Ike's Wee Wee, Chef's Chocolate Salty Balls, Chickenpox, Gnomes, Tweek vs. Craig, Two Guys Naked in a Hot Tub, Hooked on Monkey Phonics, Cartman's Silly Hate Crime 2000, Cartman Joins Nambla, Fat Camp, Scott Tenorman Must Die, Butters' Very Own Episode, The Return of the Fellowship of the Ring to the Two Towers, Red Sleigh Down, etc.
> 
> ^^those are classics, this episode came NOWHERE near any one of those episodes i just listed or even the large handful that i didn't.



I'm not saying this is a classic. No, I just think it's really awesome how fast and how accurate Matt and Trey can be when they have all of this technology at hand. I just liked it because I kept up with the election and next day, they're referencing it. So, I get the joke. Is it that funny? No. But did it come out while the issue was still fresh? I think so. And that's why I liked the episode so much. Not love, but liked.


----------



## Koi (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm watching the episode again, and I gotta say, one of the things that really has me cracking up is Randy ad-libbing "Obama" into pop songs. xDD

"Obama you're so fine, you're so fine you blow my mind, hey Obama!"


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 7, 2008)

This episode was defiently entertaining, and had a few surprises, but it was no clasic.

Come on people.


----------



## Shimotoki (Nov 7, 2008)

hmm awesomeo3000 was a good one but my two favs (sorry i cant remember the title of the episode) are:
1) the one where the gang goes to this fair and buy these weapons and it goes all anime style
2) the one that has this magic triangle and robert smith from the cure is in it.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 7, 2008)

The episode was horrible. I'm an enormous South Park fan and have been mostly satisfied with every episode so far this season, but this was among the worst episodes I've ever seen.

Great plot, great potential, but miserable execution. The only things that got a giggle out of me was Stan's dad going "CH-CHANGE!!!" when he was drunk out of his mind and Palin revealing her true self and twirling the Sai's.

This episode can not hold a candle to "Cartman Joins NAMBLA", "Child Molestation Is Not Funny", "Wacky Molestation Adventure", "Cartoon Wars", "Tsst", "Best Friends Forever", "Good Time with Weapons", "I'm a Little Bit Country", "Go God, Go", and many many other episode titles I haven't bothered to look up.

Go God Go is perhaps the best episode of the series. It was not only hilarious with tons of random shit (such as the Sea Otters and Cartman's obsession with Nintendo Wii) and well written, but had a profound and deep spiritual message to it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 7, 2008)

Shimotoki said:


> hmm awesomeo3000 was a good one but my two favs (sorry i cant remember the title of the episode) are:
> 1) the one where the gang goes to this fair and buy these weapons and it goes all anime style
> 2) the one that has this magic triangle and robert smith from the cure is in it.



I believe those are "Good Times with Weapons" and "Mecha-Streisand."


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> Let's see, you want to present yourself as a comprehensive fan, and yet:
> 
> --- No episodes from season 1
> 
> ...



ahem:

cartman's mom is a dirty slut, is the last episode of season 1.  cartman's mom is STILL a dirty slut is the 2nd or 3rd episode of season 2

as for the red sleigh down, red sleigh down was fuckin brilliant.  jesus was knifing people, santa had his testicles shocked by some arab dude, cartman was pretending to be nice so he could get a super awesome Aibo dog or w.e.  this most recent episode was super gay.  there wasnt any shock value or anything.  i'm not saying thats all south park's good for but the intelligent jokes were hardly there either, face it, it was just a very mediocre episode of south park.  at least with the "i'm a lil bit country/i'm a lil bit rock and roll", they were incredibly smart with that one. * I CAN HAVE MY CAKE AND EAT IT TOO! = rofls

sure it was a similar STYLE of narrative or direction but don't for a fucking second, suggest that those two episodes were of the same caliber.  because theyre not.  red sleigh down featured the boys, this one didn't.  red sleigh down didn't focus on the captors of santa, this episode focused on the "antagonists" if you will, dunno really how to define the whole political crew.

and for the last bit of nothin past season 6, if you bothered read my post, at the end i stated quite clearly :


> ^^those are classics, this episode came NOWHERE near any one of those episodes i just listed or *even the large handful that i didn't.*



so yes, i expect you take me seriously and not be such a prick about it because there's no need to.

lol youre basically challenging my definition of a classic, which i am 99.9% sure, of those episodes i had listed, every SP fan will VEHEMENTLY agree that i'm right.  cept for maybe you, but hey, you didn't know that cartman's mom is a dirty slut was a part of the original season 1.  hey, did you ever hear about this cool little short that Matt and Trey had done about jesus vs. santa?  it got all of SP started, you should give it a watch sometime, in fact, in one of their own Christmas specials, they do a spoof of the original short.  i believe that and the first ep of season 1 those were the only actual shows done from paper.

i didn't get personal at all in my posts, i talked about the episodes, you tried to be high and mighty actin like cause you saw a few episodes of south park youre the fucking authority.  so eat a dick.

btw it's the internet, using proper grammar will either show that you're intelligent or a tool.

i'm guessing that you're not intelligent. 




			
				Shippingr4losers said:
			
		

> I'm not saying this is a classic. No, I just think it's really awesome how fast and how accurate Matt and Trey can be when they have all of this technology at hand. I just liked it because I kept up with the election and next day, they're referencing it. So, I get the joke. Is it that funny? No. But did it come out while the issue was still fresh? I think so. And that's why I liked the episode so much. Not love, but liked.



most definitely.  they use the engine used to create the CGI FF movie since like season 3 or some shit.  i dunno the reasoning for why the shows gets better since i'm pretty sure theyve been using the same engine for so long, maybe constant updates to it or something.

my guess is: they either wrote this basic storyline with whoever won the election as the main guy, or they had two episodes on hand, one for mccain and one for obama.  you can't really script a show like that with the entire storyboard in a few hours.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 7, 2008)

Alright then. You have proven that you have an exhaustive knowledge of South Park. Yes, I've seen the short. Yes, those were the only two episodes that used the original technique. I've been watching the show since the very first airing of the first episode. I'm not a johnny-come-lately.

Before I move on:



crazyklown said:


> cartman's mom is a dirty slut, is the last episode of season 1.  cartman's mom is STILL a dirty slut is the 2nd or 3rd episode of season 2



Oooooooo... bad misread. That one hurts. I can't defend that. I deserve that.


The purpose of my post was to point out that you came into this thread like a vigilante, scolding us for offending your staunch sensibilities by declaring this episode a classic. Then you gave a taut critique and a haphazard list. If you want to deride me, put some effort and substance into it. The second post did. 

You're comparison of Red Sleigh Down is flawed. It's the exact same kind of piece, the same motif. Because the boys weren't involved doesn't change that. They retold a popular movie's plot with incongruous personalities. I'm not sure I'd consider that one a classic, unlike 1212... we're total opposites on this one.

Of course 99.99 percent of South Park fans would agree with that list. Just about every one of them are classics. Also, most South Park fans are totally braindead sycophants that adore _anything_ Matt and Trey create.

Or hateful fascists that despise any change in the original formula from season 1. I still harbor a lot of resentment over the criticisms of season 6, which I still feel was the show's best season, and one of the best seasons of any American television show.

I will defend this episode as a classic. The context, for one, puts it there. Akin to Quintuplets, which was heralded because it had the Elian Gozalez scene days after it happened. But that episode... I'd put it as more of a second-tier or third-tier classic. All I can say for About Last Night is that the content _was_ intelligent and funny; it's erudite political point wasn't as awesome as Little Bit Country, with Cartman's time travel, but the reactions of both sides to the result of the election was straightforward with a deft amount of exaggeration. In fact, I kind of wish they spent more time on that; the "Ark" scene was so fantastic, a perfect SP scene of adults carrying out a simple reaction to an extreme. Also, more Garrison. 

The pacing; the loyalty to the source material; the devotion to the premise, playing it totally straight and never undermining the silliness of it once... all spot-on. 

The problems are self-evident, too:

1.) The boys are the minuscule c-story, with Cartman relegated to a transparent cameo appearance, and Kenny totally absent. On that note:

2.) There aren't any grand scenes. It's a pretty smooth episode, given the lack of real action in the plot.

3.) We've seen it before. Like I've said, it's the type of episode that Trey has written several times before.

4.) It's another "Randy yelling" episode. Usually, I hate those. But he did have a legitimate reason, unlike some of the other ones.

5.) It's dependent on the time we're in. This time. Like _right now_. Will it hold up, after 4 to 8 years of President Obama? Will these characterizations make sense? I can see it fade, easily.

I don't know... I could see it as a middle-second-tier classic. No lower.


----------



## Noah (Nov 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> 4.) It's another "Randy yelling" episode. Usually, I hate those. But he did have a legitimate reason, unlike some of the other ones.



You mind your tongue, sir. There is nothing that Randy can do wrong.

Nothing.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree! Randy has become the funniest character on the show!


----------



## Adonis (Nov 7, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> The episode was horrible. I'm an enormous South Park fan and have been mostly satisfied with every episode so far this season, but this was among the worst episodes I've ever seen.
> 
> Great plot, great potential, but miserable execution. The only things that got a giggle out of me was Stan's dad going "CH-CHANGE!!!" when he was drunk out of his mind and Palin revealing her true self and twirling the Sai's.
> 
> ...



This.

I mean, come on, the main plotline is a fucking Ocean's Eleven parody.

The reason people are enjoying this episode is the same reason I assume Matt and Trey dislike Family Guy: all they did was imitate what they saw, people flipping out over the Obama victory, and invoked an "It *was* like that, lol!" response from the audience Where's the nuance? Where's the critical insight?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 7, 2008)

Noah said:


> You mind your tongue, sir. There is nothing that Randy can do wrong.
> 
> Nothing.



I don't know...

He was my favorite character on the show years ago. The Fingerbang episode, Spontaneous Combustion... he was awesome. Since season 7, though, most of the stuff they have him do is run around and be really obnoxious. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I REALLY Hated The Losing Edge. I refuse to even acknowledge it, besides the time I did back when I typed the previous sentence.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 7, 2008)

> my guess is: they either wrote this basic storyline with whoever won the election as the main guy, or they had two episodes on hand, one for mccain and one for obama. you can't really script a show like that with the entire storyboard in a few hours.



I thought so too. Still, they _nailed_ Obama's acceptance speech and McCain's concession.


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> --- No episodes from season 1




You do know that even Matt & Trey did not like the episodes on season 1 & 2, it was in season 3 they started to think it was getting good. And I must agree. the first season was okay, the second was a bit funnier.


Doesnt matter if he didnt like any episode from the first season, its like saying that you didnt like the first episode of Naruto and so you cant be a "true"fan or whatever while you may at the same time have a room filled with toys of it and all the games etc.. or better exempel first season of Bleach before they get into SS. I mean I aint saying Im the biggest fan but I have been following it for some years now but I did not like the first season that much, to each his own right?


----------



## Stalin (Nov 7, 2008)

I heard that cartman was intened to be a satire character and has a misaimed fanbase.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 7, 2008)

narutorulez said:


> You do know that even Matt & Trey did not like the episodes on season 1 & 2, it was in season 3 they started to think it was getting good. And I must agree. the first season was okay, the second was a bit funnier.



That's not true at all. The commentaries from Season 1 prove Matt & Trey were extremely proud of their first season. Obviously, those were made six long years ago, but those are classic episodes that deserve mention, even if they've fallen a tier over time due to the ascending quality of the show. I only noticed because he listed the episodes in order. They _did_ hate Season 2, which is a relentless point of the season 3 commentaries. And to that point, I disagree with them; season 2 was pretty good.

And I was totally wrong, because he _did_ list a season 1 episode. The cliffhanger.


----------



## kisamedemonfish8599qwerty (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah south park rules


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 9, 2008)

Jove said:


> That's not true at all. The commentaries from Season 1 prove Matt & Trey were extremely proud of their first season. Obviously, those were made six long years ago, but those are classic episodes that deserve mention, even if they've fallen a tier over time due to the ascending quality of the show. I only noticed because he listed the episodes in order. They _did_ hate Season 2, which is a relentless point of the season 3 commentaries. And to that point, I disagree with them; season 2 was pretty good.
> 
> And I was totally wrong, because he _did_ list a season 1 episode. The cliffhanger.



Ah my bad, havent heard the season 1 commentaries, And when I heard the commentary in Season 3 and thats why I thought yeah...

oh well, Must say though that season 12 sucks! some episodes are okay or mediocre but it does not have the quality of the older seasons!


----------



## Noah (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah. I was wondering why I had no commentaries on my first two seasons.

But I must say that the Fireside Chats, Makin' Bacon with Macon and the cowboy roundup introductions are my favorite parts of all the seasons. I really wish they'd bring those back.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 9, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ah. I was wondering why I had no commentaries on my first two seasons.
> 
> But I must say that the Fireside Chats, Makin' Bacon with Macon and the cowboy roundup introductions are my favorite parts of all the seasons. I really wish they'd bring those back.



Full agreement from me, obviously. I always loved the "Great Destinations" bit they did for that Most Notorious Episodes marathon Comedy Central produced.

[YOUTUBE]WBuXbD8e-r4[/YOUTUBE]
The content: good enough. The premise:


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 9, 2008)

Jove said:


> Full agreement from me, obviously. I always loved the "Great Destinations" bit they did for that Most Notorious Episodes marathon Comedy Central produced.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WBuXbD8e-r4[/YOUTUBE]
> The content: good enough. The premise:



I felt sorry for those two after that. They played a prank and it totally backfired on them. Some people can't take a joke...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2008)

The new episode had me rolling.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 10, 2008)

^the obama ep was hilarious
"YEAH OBAMA WOOOOOOO YEAH TIME FOR CHANGE! TIME FOR CHANGE! WOOOOOO YEAH! OOOOOOBAAAAAAAAMAAAAAAAAAAAA! WOOOO!"

i was :rofl


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting interview with Trey about the episode: 

Link removed

_The team considered doing an alternate version for a McCain win, but it proved to be too daunting a task. So, finally they decided, "Well, we're just going to make the Obama version, and if McCain somehow wins, we're basically just totally screwed," Parker said._


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 11, 2008)

Jove said:


> Interesting interview with Trey about the episode:
> 
> THE FUCK?
> 
> _The team considered doing an alternate version for a McCain win, but it proved to be too daunting a task. So, finally they decided, "Well, we're just going to make the Obama version, and if McCain somehow wins, we're basically just totally screwed," Parker said._



Wow, they took chances with the episode. Gotta hand it to them being right.


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 12, 2008)

Ah that sucks you had to send the studios proof that you had purchased the season box set. But were those phone calls in the great destination really real? I mean it feels like to much that people would say the would stop watching the show just because of waiting 4 weeks and then getting another episode and they just had to wait one more week!

next episode on South Park they will be making fun of the High School Musical movies, should I watch those movies just so to get the jokes or will it be to painful to sit through them for just one episode, what do you guys think?


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 12, 2008)

wow, i'm expecting this episode to be absolutely superb.

matt and trey live for musicals in case anyone doesn't know, and they haven't done an SP one since the movie.

yesss.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 12, 2008)

> next episode on South Park they will be making fun of the High School Musical movies, should I watch those movies just so to get the jokes or will it be to painful to sit through them for just one episode, what do you guys think?





Yes...Yes! About time!


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Nov 12, 2008)

Five mins into the episode and its already epic


----------



## Koi (Nov 12, 2008)

"Freakin' Hybrids, they just don't do the trick anymore."


----------



## Noah (Nov 12, 2008)

Ehhhh...I don't know about this one.

It was pretty funny and Mr. Queermo is probably going to be my new set, but it just wasn't as good as it should have been. Maybe it's just the fact that it was Randy beating Queermo's ass instead of his wife. I'm not sure why, but I guess I know how everyone who hated last week's episode felt.

But....did he shunpo to slap his neighbor?


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 12, 2008)

Man, sure hope this Brydant dude isn't a recurring character, then Stan x Wendy might be in danger again 

Anyways, pretty funny episode. The kids reaction when they were watching the movie was friggin hilarious. Especially Cartman trying to kill himself.

"Friggin Hybrids, they just don't do the trick anymore."


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 13, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ehhhh...I don't know about this one.
> 
> It was pretty funny and Mr. Queermo is probably going to be my new set, but it just wasn't as good as it should have been. Maybe it's just the fact that it was Randy beating Queermo's ass instead of his wife. I'm not sure why, but I guess I know how everyone who hated last week's episode felt.
> 
> But....did he shunpo to slap his neighbor?



He did! 

Mr. Queermo/Guiermo rockets up the list of my favorite characters. Hopefully he's not cast aside like other promising characters, like Jimmy's family...

Decent episode. Pretty much what I assumed it would be.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, Matt and Trey, you are the bee's knees!
From the sh*t on High School Musical to Mr. Queermo's shunpo slap to the sh*t on High School Musical, this is one helluva episode.
Thank goodness!


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 13, 2008)

slap bitch


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got some pretty interesting news:



> *Creator Trey Parker and crew are considering ending the long-running animated show (not yet!) with a feature film.
> 
> The sad reality is this: South Park will eventually end. However, don't expect Stan, Kyle, Cartman, and Kenny to go away with a black screen for 15 seconds or be thrown into a Latham, Massachusetts, jail. Creator Trey Parker is leaning towards a more glamorous farewell: a sendoff on the big screen.
> 
> ...



I really hope they do this. That would be the perfect send-off to one of the greatest shows to grace TV.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 19, 2008)

That is excellent news to hear. Of course, they'll probably end up having to steal movie ideas in runs until the very end, but I'd certainly welcome that denouement. It's too bad, though... Imaginationland would have been such a brilliant way to end the show.

Also, season 12 ends tomorrow. 

Looks like they're going after goddamned Twilight, though, so I'm more excited than usual.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> That is excellent news to hear. Of course, they'll probably end up having to steal movie ideas in runs until the very end, but I'd certainly welcome that denouement. It's too bad, though... Imaginationland would have been such a brilliant way to end the show.
> 
> Also, season 12 ends tomorrow.
> 
> Looks like they're going after goddamned Twilight, though, so I'm more excited than usual.



It's sad to see them depart but I'm very glad they would do a proper farewell. If Trey and Matt have proven anything, it's that they are known prescences on the TV and in Cinema.

On the side note, Twilight? This ougta be good.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> He did!
> 
> Mr. Queermo/Guiermo rockets up the list of my favorite characters. Hopefully he's not cast aside like other promising characters, like Jimmy's family...
> 
> Decent episode. Pretty much what I assumed it would be.



"jimmy?? jimmy are you masturbating in there? cause its all right if you were"
"j-j-j-jesus dad!"

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Talon. (Nov 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> That is excellent news to hear. Of course, they'll probably end up having to steal movie ideas in runs until the very end, but I'd certainly welcome that denouement. It's too bad, though... Imaginationland would have been such a brilliant way to end the show.
> 
> Also, season 12 ends tomorrow.
> 
> Looks like they're going after goddamned Twilight, though, so I'm more excited than usual.



Trey and matt, KICK TWILIGHTS HORRIBLY WRITTEN ASS!
finally! and an ep where they make fun of HMS!!!!! I LOVE THEM!


and uh, what the fuck is a shunpo slap?


----------



## Koi (Nov 19, 2008)

Not the episode I  was expecting, but still good.   I love the Butters-centric ones.

And airing "Good Times With Weapons" right before?  Fucking awesome.


----------



## Noah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah. It made me miss Professor Chaos. And then I realized that Good Times with Weapons was his last appearance. He's apparently still recovering from the loss of his eye.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 20, 2008)

This episode had two things I can never get enough of on the show: Butter's Parents and the Goth Kids. The Goth Kids have subtly become the most well-adjusted kids in South Park Elementary. Even their blatant arson had a yeoman's attitude.

Also, holy fuck... "Burn Down the Hot Topic" is one of the most perfect post-punk/Bauhaus satires I've heard.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 20, 2008)

Needless to say, that was a satisfying season finale with the Goth kids burning down hot topic. Wait...Now I'm confused. Are they Goth or Emo?

EDIT: Ah, my mistake. They were Goth but called Emo in 'Breast Cancer Show Ever'.

One question I thought of was, why did Matt and Trey quit making Christmas episodes? Did they run out of ideas after Woodland Critter Christmas?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 20, 2008)

This episode was dumb yet brilliant. Vampires are just another part of the goth subculture. This vampire bullshit today is idiotic but it doesn't make sense to pit Vamps against goths as they overlap.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Needless to say, that was a satisfying season finale with the Goth kids burning down hot topic. Wait...Now I'm confused. Are they Goth or Emo?
> 
> EDIT: Ah, my mistake. They were Goth but called Emo in 'Breast Cancer Show Ever'.
> 
> One question I thought of was, why did Matt and Trey quit making Christmas episodes? Did they run out of ideas after Woodland Critter Christmas?



That, and they're pretty difficult to make. The story of Woodland Critter Christmas is amusing; they were so depleted of ideas at the end of that run that they ended up using that concept last minute. As in, Sunday. The episode was made in three days. They were actually considering calling Comedy central and telling them that they weren't doing an episode that week.

I'm willing to bet that they'd rather just do a normal episode, since the pressure to top that would be outrageous.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 21, 2008)

^lol

i wanna see them satire hannah montana. or better yet, every piece of shit that comes from disney


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 21, 2008)

> i wanna see them satire hannah montana. or better yet, every piece of shit that comes from disney



I think they already did that with Elementary School Musical. It was a pretty decent rip.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Nov 21, 2008)

ITS BIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGG TEXASSS BUTTERS SHOW!

anything involving butters is brilliance.


----------



## Nakazaki (Nov 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see the new episode when then air over here in Europe

Whats High School Musical about?


----------



## Wrathchild (Nov 23, 2008)

Nakazaki said:


> Can't wait to see the new episode when then air over here in Europe
> 
> Whats High School Musical about?



From what I gather from the SP episode and various commercials. The main character is a jock and secretly wants to become a dancer. I don't know much more than that.

This weeks ep was hilarious. I'm glad the goths were finally the main characters in an episode. I've loved them ever since they first appeared.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 23, 2008)

Now that we can examine Season 12 as a whole, it's pretty explicit that they decided to rein in Cartman's character. And I for one welcome it; it had grow to points where it was too overwhelming for the show. I feel like his character is now refreshed, like Kenny after Season 6.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 23, 2008)

> This weeks ep was hilarious. I'm glad the goths were finally the main characters in an episode. I've loved them ever since they first appeared.



Compared to those wussy Vamp-kids, they kicked ass.


----------



## Soda (Nov 25, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Compared to those wussy Vamp-kids, they kicked ass.



Lol, yea, I loved when they went and bought 'normal' clothes.

I still love,

'I'm So Startled!' 

more then anything. xD​


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 5, 2008)

Some favorites of mine:

Season 1:
Cartman Gets an Anal Probe
Weight Gain 4000
Pinkeye
Mr. Hankey the Christmas Poo
Tom's Rhinoplasty

Season 2:
Ike's Wee Wee
Flashbacks
Chef's Salty Chocolate Balls
Chickenpox
Clubhouses
Chef Aid
Gnomes

Season 3:
Rainforest Schmainforest
Spontaneous Combustion
The Succubus
Korn's Groovy Pirate Ghost Mystery
Chinpokomon

Season 4:
Cartman's Silly Hate Crime 2000
Quintuplets 2000
Cartman Joins NAMBLA
Cherokee Hair Tampons
Chef Goes Nanners
Something You Can Do With Your Finger
Fat Camp
A Very Crappy Christmas

Season 5:
The Super Best Friends
Scott Tenorman Must Die
Cartmanland
Proper Condom Use
Towelie
Osama Bin Laden Has Farty Pants
Kenny Dies

Season 6:
Asspen
Simpsons Already Did It
Free Hat
Child Abduction is Not Funny
A Ladder to Heaven
The Return of the Fellowship of the Ring to the Two Towers
The Biggest Douche in the Universe
My Future Self n' Me

Season 7:
Canceled
Lil' Crime Stoppers
Christian Rock Hard
Casa Bonita
Raisins
It's Christmas in Canada

Season 8:
Good Times With Weapons
You Got F'ed in the A
AWESOM-O
The Jeffersons
Preschool
Stupid Spoiled Whore Video Playset
Woodland Critter Christmas

Season 9:
Best Friends Forever
The Death of Eric Cartman
Marjorine
Follow That Egg!

Season 10:
Cartoon Wars Parts I and II
Tsst
Make Love, Not Warcraft
Mystery of the Urinal Deuce

Season 11:
With Apologies to Jesse Jackson
Cartman Sucks
Fantastic Easter Special
Le Petit Tourette
Guitar Queer-o
The List

Season 12:
Major Boobage
Super Fun Time
Breast Cancer Show Ever
Elementary School Musical

I love more episodes than that and it was hard enough to narrow it down to those. I love South Park. 

Oh yeah, and the movie, South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut, was also epic.


----------



## Curry (Dec 5, 2008)

My favourite episode was probably the parody of the Lord of the Ring. 


I heard there will be no new episodes for a few months, is it true?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 5, 2008)

I just like anything concerning Kyle and Ike. 
They're so awesome together!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 5, 2008)

Curry said:


> My favourite episode was probably the parody of the Lord of the Ring.
> 
> 
> I heard there will be no new episodes for a few months, is it true?



South Park takes a hiatus every winter and summer. New episodes will air in mid-to-late March.


----------



## Curry (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info =)

Oh, and Ike has a very cute voice =) I love listening to him


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 5, 2008)

Ike is the shit.

And yeah, seasons are divided into halves, each consisting of seven episodes, for a total of fourteen episodes per year. The first half airs in March and April, sometimes into May. The second half airs in October and November. It used to go into December as well, but not recently. As such, we haven't gotten a Christmas special since Season 8 (2004), which sucks because I miss Mr. Hankey.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 6, 2008)

^I've always felt mr hankey was filler and mediocre, except for that one musical number he did with his son, that was one of the best moments.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 6, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^I've always felt mr hankey was filler and mediocre, except for that one musical number he did with his son, that was one of the best moments.



Filler in an original, episodic show?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 6, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Kind of dumb how long their breaks are.  They showed that they can easily make an episode within a couple days with the Election episode.  If they wanted to, they can make episodes all year long if they tried.  I'm sure it's Comedy Central that is holding them back.



Part of me thinks it's more on Trey and Matt's part. They're really improv when it comes to making the episodes, but most of the time, they're thinking about going on vacation or something like that. I heard it on their commentaries.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 6, 2008)

It's mostly Matt and Trey. I remember Season 6 being so awesome in part because they did a mini-run that Summer, with some legendary episodes. But Matt and Trey said that when they would do the Summer episodes, they'd miss things like 4th of July fireworks, so they did away with it and went to the two-blocks-a-year structure. Also, making the show the way they do, one furious week after the other, takes a heavy toll, according to them.


----------



## Noah (Dec 6, 2008)

It basically comes down to this:

Matt and Trey love the show, but they hate making it. They do seasons in two sets of 7-8 weeks because they end up working without sleep for 4-5 days of the week and burn out very quickly. Part of their contract is that seasons be split into 2 smaller halves, just so they can take a few months off an relax. On almost every season's commentary, they talk about how they spend a few eeks during the vacation at a retreat, trying to come up with ideas. So it's not like they don't do anything at all for a few months between seasons.

Even though they can whip an episode out in three days, the hard part is being creative about it.


----------



## Curry (Dec 7, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Kind of dumb how long their breaks are.  They showed that they can easily make an episode within a couple days with the Election episode.  If they wanted to, they can make episodes all year long if they tried.  I'm sure it's Comedy Central that is holding them back.



Kind of dumb would be making them all the time. People would hate South Park after a while, it would just get boring. Episodes wouldn't be as creative and you'd see them every week - it's easy to predict what would happen.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 8, 2008)

the vampire episode was the shit.
"GOD DAMN VAMPIRE KIDS!"
XD i was laughing so hard


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2008)

"Kyle cast your arcane shield to raise our intelligence."


----------



## Koi (Mar 11, 2009)

New episode bumpage. 

Funny shit so faar.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Mar 11, 2009)

this episode was so on point.

fucking brilliant...that's all i can say.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2009)

Ugh. Made me hate the Jonas Brothers even more. Great episode.


----------



## Nedeti (Mar 12, 2009)

HD Live stream *this*


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 12, 2009)

That was a great episode!

"Hey, Little girls! Do you want the Jonas Brothers to spray you with their hot white foam?"

Classic.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL @ Mickey Mouse


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

"Do you guys have a problem? haha"

Loved the laugh. :ho


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 12, 2009)

I always knew Disney was trying to make little girls have sex by using the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 12, 2009)

"Yeah girls, you like takin the Jonas Brothers hot foam on your face?"



Excellent season premiere.


----------



## Koi (Mar 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> "Do you guys have a problem? haha"
> 
> Loved the laugh. :ho



 Me too.  I think that subtle little laugh is what made it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mickey Mouse was soo fucking funny! That laugh was just ridiculous!lol


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 12, 2009)

"get the fuck up" "GET THE FUCK UP' LOL


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2009)

"GET THE FUCK UP. HAHA"


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 12, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> "get the fuck up" "GET THE FUCK UP' LOL



I just love the idea of seeing Mickey mouse beat the s*** out of the Jonas Brothers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2009)

Jonas Brothers episode was by far one of the funniest episodes I've seen in a decent while. 

Mickey Mouse was to good.

BAYBAYYYY!!


----------



## cygnus (Mar 17, 2009)

Man, South Park has died for me. The episodes are clever, sure, but for the last season or so I just haven't laughed during them at all...


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 17, 2009)

cygnus said:


> Man, South Park has died for me. The episodes are clever, sure, but for the last season or so I just haven't laughed during them at all...



Really? That's a shame. That's what happened with me and Family Guy. The humor completely died. They just started trying too hard.

South Park, on the other hand, continues to remain fresh and funny with each new episode. I think it's the cynical satire that always does it for me.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 17, 2009)

I liked this episode, my favorite part was when mickey mouse was wrecking havoc.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Why in the world did they wait so long for a TDK spoof?


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Why in the world did they wait so long for a TDK spoof?



Enough prep time so as to do justice to the film with their satire?


Who knows. It was funny as shit though.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

It was awesome. I loved the ending. :ho

The Coonicon '09.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 19, 2009)

A TDK spoof! I love it!

Especially _the Bale Voice!_


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2009)

The hit it spot on. :ho

They should've done a rant parody...but I guess that would be killing it.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 19, 2009)

Who wants to guess Mysterion's identity even though it will ultimately be unanswered and a waste of time?

I've got it narrowed down to Token, Kenny or Clyde/Craig.

Yes, I'm aware there's most likely no specific character in mind.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 19, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Who wants to guess Mysterion's identity even though it will ultimately be unanswered and a waste of time?
> 
> I've got it narrowed down to Token, Kenny or Clyde/Craig.
> 
> Yes, I'm aware there's most likely no specific character in mind.



It can't be Token. He's black and Mysterion is clearly white.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2009)

i thought it was kenny, acting weird at the beginning, or clyde being so sleepy at the beginning, i really don't get that inconclusive ending though.


----------



## Koi (Mar 19, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> It can't be Token. He's black and Mysterion is clearly white.



..Maybe he's just _that good._


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Why in the world did they wait so long for a TDK spoof?



i don't think that it was a TDK spoof... even though the voice and the disappearing was from TDK... but seemed more like "the spirit" to me

most likely a mix of both...

but when i saw the opener i thought it was a watchmen spoof... maybe they'll do it another time


----------



## Adonis (Mar 19, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> It can't be Token. He's black and Mysterion is clearly white.



I'm aware, I added Token as a joke.

If it's someone specific, it's either Clyde or Kenny.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, I doubt Kenny could have the resources, and Craig wouldn't want to go through the trouble. And since Clyde's done by Parker, I'll overlook him. But the only one Stone does that I can recall is Tweek, and even a decaffeinated Tweek wouldn't be that calm...

I did some research, and came up with my final decision: Kevin C.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2009)

^ nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Koi (Mar 19, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well, I doubt Kenny could have the resources, and Craig wouldn't want to go through the trouble. And since Clyde's done by Parker, I'll overlook him. But the only one Stone does that I can recall is Tweek, and even a decaffeinated Tweek wouldn't be that calm...
> 
> I did some research, and came up with my final decision: Kevin C.



It's inconclusive, but you I can't argue with it.  Hm.

Also FUCK YOU ALL I'M POSTING FANART <3







i'll be nice and keep the stan/kyle slash to myself.


----------



## Chee (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh dear god Koi, slash?


----------



## Koi (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah. :\  It was hard to stomach at first (for like five minutes) but I kinda love it now, ahar.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 19, 2009)

Koi said:


> It's inconclusive, but you I can't argue with it.  Hm.



Aha! I just KNEW you can't I argue with it!

I don't know what "slash" means, but from the way you're talking I think I can make an educated guess.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2009)

haaha, the fan arts rare nice, gender swapped butters


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh dear god Koi, slash?



I do not support ANY pairing of SP characters! There is no conclusive evidence, save Stan/Wendy of any sort of relationship between the other boys.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2009)

umm cartman sucked butters dick and vice versa, cannon


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 19, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> umm cartman sucked butters dick and vice versa, cannon



There was no romantic feelings involved in it. Cartman did it to humiliate Butters, and Butters was naive.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2009)

that's what they all say their first time.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 21, 2009)

this

This aired February 28.

They mention the strange dichotomy between the "pure" and "quasi-sexual" aspects of the Jonas Bros.

They use the exact same imagery of this pop band being, in their words, "managed by a mouse."

They mention the foam sprayers and the glaring Freudian implications of that.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 21, 2009)

Adonis said:


> this
> 
> This aired February 28.
> 
> ...



Adonis! I'm am SO glad you mentioned that! I actually heard this Audio review beforehand, and it really helped in watching the show!


----------



## killinspree42099 (Mar 22, 2009)

i wonder are the new south park episodes any good?


----------



## Broleta (Mar 22, 2009)

killinspree42099 said:


> i wonder are the new south park episodes any good?



Yes, yes they are.


----------



## Noah (Mar 22, 2009)

The South Park episodes are always good!

ALWAYS!


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2009)

"This is not the time to be pointing fingers.. _Steve_."


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2009)

Omfg Last Supper tableau.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2009)

Depositing $100....And its....gone. Please step aside. This is for bank members only.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 26, 2009)

Only South Park would be willing to explain the craziness that is the American economy in order to get a laugh.

Bravo, boys. Bravo.


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2009)

I need screencaps.  The art history major in me already applauds them for accurately putting Cartman in Judas' place, but now I need to inspect the rest of the scene.  Especially since STAN WASN'T PETER.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 26, 2009)

terrible episode.  Idiotic obama reference and inaccurate polly-anna assessment of the economy.  Fucking terrible.


----------



## Heran (Mar 26, 2009)

Dammit! I didn't relise season 13 has already started. On the up-side I've got 3 new episodes to watch!


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Mar 26, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> I'm not surprised to see South Park take a punch at anyone and anything.


fixt.
matt and trey = equal oppurtunity offenders

this latest season is so on point, its the perfect blend of public issue + south park insane humor that made the older seasons so goddamn brilliant.


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 26, 2009)

@ the chicken scene.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ lol, I laughed my ass off at that part. When the guy started to blow into the kazoo, just awesome. then Kyle just threw the Margaritaville in it. 



narutosimpson said:


> terrible episode.  Idiotic obama reference and inaccurate polly-anna assessment of the economy.  Fucking terrible.



lol wut? I thought that Obama thing was hilarious. And since when was South Park accurate?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 26, 2009)

South Park is usually disturbingly accurate, that's what made it so great.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 27, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> terrible episode.  Idiotic obama reference and inaccurate polly-anna assessment of the economy.  Fucking terrible.



Are you a jew who's angry at the writers or something? This ep was awesome.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 27, 2009)

the episode was boring
sometimes the formula of "everyone is ridiculously stupid but the kids" works and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 27, 2009)

This was pretty funny, but not their best work.  Randy stole the show as usual.     Didn't agree with the message in this episode though.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 27, 2009)

im sorry but this was really funny especially the chicken thing


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, Trey and Matt really outdid themselves this time. Not only did they rip on an old joke they themselves did, but they also added a feminist element to it. Pretty good ep this week.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 2, 2009)

I loved the road warrior part. that was hilarious.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2009)

Queefing is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2009)

the best episode has to be the one a couple weeks ago where mickey mouse kicked one of the jonas brothers in the balls that was hilarious.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 4, 2009)

My opinion of The Ring and arguably the show for the past half decade.

Let's face it, you guys only loved "The Ring" because it jacked off your opinion about the Jonas Bros and Disney. Apparently, a lot of you go around raging at Disney for making stupid kid shit for stupid kids and manipulating their naivety for profit (like all corporations do and have always done) and wanted to watch professional satirists "back you up" and give you talking points to regurgitate to your friends as your own thoughts.

Disney being an evil conglomerate is such old hat. Of course they're a bunch of money-grubbing whores! What did you think? A bunch of corporate sluts run Disney because childrens' smiles are their salary? All businesses are about money. To demonize Disney shows like Hannah Montana, when WE watched stupid shows trying to peddle us action figures/blenders/401Ks when WE were kids, is hypocritical. Take off the rose-tinted goggles, people.

Going on to the Jonas Bros, of course their perceived attractiveness is a selling point. How else would it be? You expect a profit-minded agency to pick up ugly artists to sell their derivative commercial pop? You guys don't know how the pop industry works, do you? It's ALWAYS about sex. Such bubblegum garbage couldn't proliferate otherwise.

Now, though, you all can pretend you don't hate the Jonas Bros simply because you're too old to fall for such marketing (yet, I bet you have For the Love of Ray-J or some other reality show on your Tivo right now.) No, the Jonas Bros are actually a threat to young girls' innocence everywhere and you, being the noble soul you are, can't sit by idly while such a travesty happens. Please! Wow, a 15+ year old boy can recognize marketing ploys for shit music aimed at preteens.  Step up on your soapbox and pound your chest proudly because you're more savvy than a 9 year old girl.






On a side-note: I don't see how so many SP fans can applaud Trey and Matt for calling out Family Guy on its witless humor but then "laugh out loud" at teen pop idols being beaten up by Mickey Mouse. Such sharp, scathing satire. What? The Jonas Bros spraying girls with "their white, hot foam?" Move over, JD Salinger, these guys just made symbolism their bitch.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't really care what the south park creators think of family guy, I like it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 4, 2009)

This season of South Park hasn't been that good. I can't think of any really memorable scenes that had me rolling like it used to. I think Matt and Trey need to take a break.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2009)

Hating sucks. I like this season. :ho

The economy episode was the best so far.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2009)

I really disliked the queef episode.
farting for the sake of farting is actually lame...


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2009)

..You guys like fishsticks?


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 8, 2009)

Funniest.  Episode.  Of the season.  _EVAR_.


----------



## Caddy (Apr 9, 2009)

God, the ending song sealed it for me. Best episode of the season, no question.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2009)

great episode. kanye is a gay fish


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2009)

What time did the episode come on?  It wasn't on at 10.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2009)

Adonis said:


> My opinion of The Ring and arguably the show for the past half decade.
> 
> Let's face it, you guys only loved "The Ring" because it jacked off your opinion about the Jonas Bros and Disney. Apparently, a lot of you go around raging at Disney for making stupid kid shit for stupid kids and manipulating their naivety for profit (like all corporations do and have always done) and wanted to watch professional satirists "back you up" and give you talking points to regurgitate to your friends as your own thoughts.
> 
> ...



You're missing the point, everyone knows an intellectual won't be turning to Comedy Central every Wednesday at 10.  They're making satire that appeals to that common Joe, who needs boost after a long day to make him feel like a big boy.  Do you really think the majority of SP viewers have read Catcher in the Rye or feel that deeply about your thoughts on the Family Guy episode?

It knows it's not being "deep" and that's the point.  It's not trying to make it a thinking war, I mean come on, they're made out of paper.


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

The only part of Catcher in the Rye that I liked were the awkward call girl chapters.  also they're not made out of paper anymore ;__;


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 9, 2009)

And another episode that relies on "LOL FUCK POP MUSIC"


----------



## Adonis (Apr 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> You're missing the point, everyone knows an intellectual won't be turning to Comedy Central every Wednesday at 10.  They're making satire that appeals to that common Joe, who needs boost after a long day to make him feel like a big boy.  Do you really think the majority of SP viewers have read Catcher in the Rye or feel that deeply about your thoughts on the Family Guy episode?



So pretty much, assuming viewers are idiots justifies making idiotic shows pandering to them? This shit is the reason TV has been infected with shitty reality shows like Flavor of Love and why the news has become partisan garbage. What the Hell happened to not appealing solely to the lowest common denominator? 

Regardless, that may have been fine and dandy if South Park didn't constantly stand up on its soapbox preaching its libertarian bias and calling out other shows (Family Guy) for relying on the same juvenile, throwaway gags _it_ does. Hypocrisy isn't flattering.

As for The Catcher in the Rye, it's commonly an assigned reading in high school/college so my "reference" is pretty mainstream. You act like I name dropped Franz Kafka or Joseph Heller. You want obscure references, watch Venture Bros.



> It knows it's not being "deep" and that's the point.  It's not trying to make it a thinking war, I mean come on, they're made out of paper.



No, if they weren't trying to be "deep," they wouldn't be as preachy as they are. Every other episode throws humor out the window to make room for espousing their political views. I mean, their fucking catchphrase is "You know what? I learned something today..."


----------



## Stalin (Apr 9, 2009)

Your mileage may vary on the preachiness, I don't really give a darn as long as I think its funny.

SOme of their best episode have been satires.

Like "Do the cripple go hell?" ,or red hot catholic love?. The scientology episode was also a classic.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2009)

It had the balls to go after something big

I wonder if the producers decided to cut them off.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 9, 2009)

I thought the cripples go to hell had the best satire. It accurately summed the common potrayal of hell.


----------



## Chee (Apr 9, 2009)

lol, my friend did the fishsticks joke to my other friend. Hilarity commenced.


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

I taught my eleven-year-old brother the joke.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2009)

Adonis said:


> So pretty much, assuming viewers are idiots justifies making idiotic shows pandering to them? This shit is the reason TV has been infected with shitty reality shows like Flavor of Love and why the news has become partisan garbage. What the Hell happened to not appealing solely to the lowest common denominator?
> 
> Regardless, that may have been fine and dandy if South Park didn't constantly stand up on its soapbox preaching its libertarian bias and calling out other shows (Family Guy) for relying on the same juvenile, throwaway gags _it_ does. Hypocrisy isn't flattering.
> 
> As for The Catcher in the Rye, it's commonly an assigned reading in high school/college so my "reference" is pretty mainstream. You act like I name dropped Franz Kafka or Joseph Heller. You want obscure references, watch Venture Bros.



That's what selling so that's what corporations air.  Anything more than that and you'll have to upgrade from basic cable.  It's been going on for years.

I watch and like Venture Bros, it and Boondocks are probably the future of Television.



> No, if they weren't trying to be "deep," they wouldn't be as preachy as they are. Every other episode throws humor out the window to make room for espousing their political views. I mean, their fucking catchphrase is "You know what? I learned something today..."



I haven't heard that since Season 5....


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Mider, do you like Bananasticks? 

I loved this ep. Legendary stuff in my opinion.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 10, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Hey Mider, do you like Bananasticks?
> 
> I loved this ep. Legendary stuff in my opinion.



No doubt about it. With the Kanye bashing, the Mencia bashing and Cartman's imagination growing bigger and stupider every second, it's one of the best.

I wished we could've gotten into Kanye West's imagination to see his variation of reality.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yall is gay fish


----------



## Broleta (Apr 10, 2009)

I cant stop rewatching the fishsticks ep. It gets better every time.

_*MOTHERFUCKIN GAY FISH!
GAY FISH YO!*_


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2009)

LONELY NIGHTS AT THE GROCERY STORE IN THE FROZEN-FOOD AISLE FEELIN LIKE A WHORE


----------



## zantha (Apr 11, 2009)

Broleta said:


> I cant stop rewatching the fishsticks ep. It gets better every time.
> 
> _*MOTHERFUCKIN GAY FISH!
> GAY FISH YO!*_




that is such a funny joke, cant belive no one ever came up with it before. it corny but that is why its good.


----------



## Frieza (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you like fishsticks?
Kanye:  LOVE 'EM!

lmao voice of a generation


----------



## Koi (Apr 13, 2009)

EXTENDED VERSION 
[YOUTUBE]HEbkCo5oZJ8[/YOUTUBE]
Get it here~


----------



## Megumi (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh God, the ending of Fishsticks made everything else look like shit. Seriously Epic. I couldn't stop laughing. It was better than Jew Jokes. South Park yet again, gets my greatest respect.


----------



## Koi (Apr 15, 2009)

AWH SHIT!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 16, 2009)

Uhh...Not as epic as last week's episode, but it had its moments.

I liked how the alien was at first an imitation of Baby Face Mcgee, but it was a bit of a one noted joke that just went on and on and on....

Not bad for a Randy episode.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 16, 2009)

i lol'd when Finland "died"


----------



## Noah (Apr 16, 2009)

I.....

I.....ugh. I don't even want to say it, but I think I'm falling into the camp that believes South Park is losing it. The only part I actually lol'd at was when the kid saw his dad blow his brains out. The first few episodes were hilarious, but Matt and Trey seem to be relying on making fun of pop culture as a crutch instead of a bonus.

Ergh. I really hope the next few of this run prove me wrong.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 16, 2009)

i was LOLing all over the place


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2009)

good episode but not as epic as last weeks


----------



## Koi (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah.  It wasn't one of their best, by far, but they've definitely had much worse.  But Randy, Stan and Kyle remain my favorite characters anyway.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2009)

I was laughing my ass off on that new episode. LOL Finland .


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 23, 2009)

Two words: "The F***?"
Seriously, I thought this was a decent mid-season finale. A reference to Somolia, Cartman being delussional, and pirates! Cartman even convinced an entire band of real pirates to join him. He's that good.

One thing that was wierd was how Cartman allowed Ike to join but not Kyle. I mean, Ike *is* technically Jewish.


----------



## Ninja Goddess (Apr 23, 2009)

that was a decent episode, not great, but it was fun and actually culturally relevant. And it wasn't full of hamfisted political bullshit that they usually try to spew for 13 year old libertarians.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 23, 2009)

"Clear"

:rofl

Best fucking part of the episode. That and Cartman's reaction Kevin's Light Saber.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 23, 2009)

one of the better southpark episodes.  i would feel miserable for the pirates one second and then lmao the next


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 23, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> one of the better southpark episodes.  i would feel miserable for the pirates one second and then lmao the next



Heh, yeah, I actually felt sorry for that one who expalined how it sucks being a pirate. I actually paused it to make sure he wasn't in the group that got taken out. I don't think he was.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 23, 2009)

This episode wasn't as preachy as usual.


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2009)

lulz pirates with light sabers. :ho


----------



## Platinum (Apr 24, 2009)

I was loling when they took over the French ship with a plastic lightsaber .


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 24, 2009)

"looks like you are finally coming to terms with your disability"

An actual funny jew joke.  And loved the "the fuck" parts.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 24, 2009)

omg when i ike spoke at the end of the pirates speech i was lol all over the place


----------



## Koi (Apr 25, 2009)

Fucking Ike's "I feew like an asshole" made the whole thing for me.


----------



## Bender (Apr 26, 2009)

The DarkKnight spoof episode was total win


----------



## Fawful (Apr 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6s3wyhJAMk[/YOUTUBE]
Song was so funny 
"We'll kick your ass and rape your lass, Somalian pirates we!"


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 27, 2009)

RESPECT MY AUTHORITAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Apr 27, 2009)

when clyde starts crying i just lose it.  and lol @ ike layin down the pimp hand.


----------



## Bender (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL

They pwned Carlos Mencia 

Jokes stealing bitch


----------



## Stalin (Apr 28, 2009)

I used to like mencia.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2009)

I stopped watching Mencia after he made that joke about Heath Ledger's death. Way to far buddy.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> I stopped watching Mencia after he made that joke about Heath Ledger's death. Way to far buddy.



You mean the fact he is, and always has been, and unfunny, joke-stealing hack riding on Mexican stereotypes and obnoxious fratboy humor isn't what made you stop?


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2009)

I stopped watching it way before that (I have to admit, not due to those reasons, I just got bored of TV), but I was bored one day and I watched a little bit of it and that part came on. Immediately shut it off and never returned since.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2009)

I remember mencia making me laugh once upon a time.

I didn't see mexican sterotypes I saw mexican charicatures, and well, heh.

Dee Dedee was funny 


I'm ashamed of that now.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 28, 2009)

Adonis said:


> You mean the fact he is, and always has been, and unfunny, joke-stealing hack riding on Mexican stereotypes and obnoxious fratboy humor isn't what made you stop?



Just stop finding him funny after his show ended. IDK,its hard to make me laugh these days when ot comes to comedy media.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2009)

His show was cancelled? Good.


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2009)

The only thing funny about Mencia was when he got pounded on by Joe Rogan and Ari.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gVYfDCgYxk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Chee said:


> His show was cancelled? Good.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 29, 2009)

Joe Rogan isn't funny either


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 29, 2009)

stopped watching mencia when he started waving the US flag and showing off his trophy blonde wife, mexican hill billy


----------



## Chee (Apr 29, 2009)

South Park is the only show I watch on Comedy Central now. Maybe the occasional movie...


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Joe Rogan isn't funny either



Yeah I only like him for the show Fear Factor and the spoof on Chapelle Show other than that he's pretty much garbage; just not in the same reeking fail department as Mencia.


----------



## Koi (Apr 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> South Park is the only show I watch on Comedy Central now. Maybe the occasional movie...



South Park, Futurama and the Daily Show/Colbert block are all I watch.  Krod Mandoon is sorta growing on me, if only because the main dude is hot and I appreciate some of the Pythonesque qualities of the show.  I used to watch Scrubs every now and then, but they've been cycling the same fucking episodes for like a year so I've seen nearly all of them.  cox ftw!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 7, 2009)

This thread goes back to the pinnacle. Second half of Season 13 begins in two hours, kids.


----------



## Noah (Oct 7, 2009)

It better not make me as sad as the first half did. As hilarious as it was, I'm starting to feel like they're out of ideas and NEED to tear into someone to make a show now.

That said, Gay Fish is still awesome.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 7, 2009)

I felt like that was one of the weaker runs the show has had, partly for that exact reason. I'm a little concerned, then, since tonight's episode is entitled, "Dead Celebrities." But, with the nature of the show's production, that doesn't portend anything for the rest of the half-season.


----------



## Chee (Oct 7, 2009)

I laughed at the Ghost Hunters spoof, specially because my mom loves that show.


----------



## Koi (Oct 7, 2009)

Me too.  The boyfriend likes it sometimes. 

Really though, I love Ike and his little flap-head.


----------



## Noah (Oct 7, 2009)

Talking Ike disappoints me. It seems so wrong that he's speaking in full sentences.

I kinda wish the kids had called him Mr. Jefferson instead.


----------



## Corran (Oct 7, 2009)

why didn't I see the hell bit coming. Everyone except Mormans get in to heaven 

Trey Parker's Michael is great too 

I've never seen Ghost Hunters but I assume South Park was pretty spot on


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 8, 2009)

Ike is the sweetest thing ever, and Billy Mays is frighteningly forward. I think his ghost would scare me too. Was wondering how they would involve Michael Jackson into the episode. Just when I thought children's beauty pageants couldn't get any creeper.

I would like one golden rectum of the gods.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 8, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Solid episode but I didn't laugh too much.  It was a bit predictable.



I felt that as well. I certainly wondered if we were in for another awkward pastiche when they did the Ghost Hunters thing, but the pageant was one of the greatest things they've done in a long time. The judge catching the kiss killed me.


----------



## Chee (Oct 8, 2009)

Then the cops came in and took the male judges. lol.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh Gawd. I nearly *died* in this episode. It had me chuckling but when Billy Mays showed the Chipotlaway, I was in hysterics.

Does that really happen if you eat Chipotle?


----------



## pfft (Oct 9, 2009)

lulz the billy mays ghost shit was fucking funny. also i never ate chipotle. and now i never will.


----------



## Chee (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm too scared to try one now.


----------



## Corran (Oct 9, 2009)

I had never heard of a chipotle before this episode  Does it really make you bleed from your anus?


----------



## Dangerous D (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh man I damn near pissed my pants, Billy Mays selling products in the afterlife


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 10, 2009)

This episode was not that special due to the fact I don't know Ghost Hunters nor most of the celebrities or that chipotle food 

The male judges and Ike's visit to the therapist were the best parts imo.

Shamona!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2009)

i liked the episode. making fun of GH was funny as hell.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 11, 2009)

That was a hilarious episode,Mj and all took the episode him and kyle.I almost pissed my pants laughing a couple times .IKe.....talking......*sigh*


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 15, 2009)

Butters the Pimp! I thought I'd never see the day!

"Do you know what I am saying?"


----------



## Corran (Oct 15, 2009)

I nearly fell to the ground crying with laughter when the cop farted in the bag


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 15, 2009)

that was a good episode. the logic for prositution was good though.


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2009)

Ah, I missed the episode last night.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh god that episode was wrong...

Also Butters is extremely awesome.


----------



## Koi (Oct 15, 2009)

Lmao, I loved that cop.

And, "yes, I do know what it is that you are saying!"


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 15, 2009)

Butters is one of my favorite things about the series. How could I resist someone so adorably oblivious being part of something so wrong? I would like to be selling some kisses as well please. :3


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 16, 2009)

Corran said:


> I nearly fell to the ground crying with laughter when the cop farted in the bag



that was just nasty ..yet i couldn't stop laughing

btw kabuto  at your sig.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 16, 2009)

Butters was the best choice for the situation; he is just so darn cute. I definitely agree with Yakushi Kabuto.

And I can say that I was waiting for the officer to bust the [first] guy, and it kept pausing; when he actually went down on him, my face just went .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2009)

Butters is just fucking awesome.


----------



## Chee (Oct 16, 2009)

lol, awesome episode.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 16, 2009)

What did Trey do to Sergeant Yates?


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 16, 2009)

The new episodes are not that bad.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> The new episodes are not that bad.



South Park is one of the rare shows that doesn't turn to shit after being on forever.


----------



## Alesana (Oct 16, 2009)

"Do you know what I am saying?" I keep on laughing because of that shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, south park is back on track


----------



## BluishSwirls (Oct 17, 2009)

All the episodes are wrong on so many levels.


----------



## abcd (Oct 17, 2009)

i loved the officers reactions while waiting for "strech"


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2009)

Episode is good so far.

I love how they worked in the "Deh tuk our Jobz" gag into the new episode.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 22, 2009)

playbill


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 22, 2009)

The kids are such good wrestlers, I always knew Cartman would be the one who would get addicted to abortions.  Wonder whatever happened to the securty guard that the wrestling coach wrestled to the ground. Kenny was definitely the best wrestler.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 22, 2009)

Not such a great episode but "Deh tuk our jobz" was still hilarious.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 22, 2009)

THEY BRUKE HIZ JAWZ


----------



## Jotun (Oct 22, 2009)

Comparing latest episode to the Pimp episode, it was shit.


----------



## Koi (Oct 22, 2009)

STOP RUNNING JUGGERNAUT


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my god, oh my god!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 23, 2009)

this episode is not as funny as last episode butters as a pimp was priceless.


----------



## Koi (Oct 23, 2009)

All the boys I went to school with used to watch wrestling and talk about it like gossipy girls.  I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2009)

heh wasn't as funny as the pimp episode but it was an improovment


----------



## Red Riding Hood (Oct 29, 2009)

This week's episode was great. I lol'd so hard at Cartman singing "poker face".


----------



## Riamu (Oct 29, 2009)

Red Riding Hood said:


> This week's episode was great. I lol'd so hard at Cartman singing "poker face".




Lol is this in the new one? Can't wait for that


----------



## Vodrake (Oct 29, 2009)

F**K YOOUUUUUUUUUUU DORUPHINSU!!!

Great episode.


----------



## Red Riding Hood (Oct 29, 2009)

Riamu said:


> Lol is this in the new one? Can't wait for that


Yep. This episode is a parody of the whale wars series.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 29, 2009)

I loved this new episode. 
Cartman singing Pokerface <33


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2009)

It's how the Sea Shephard should act. Just bring some RPG's and aim for the hull.

Fucking pansies.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 29, 2009)

I liked this episode. I haven't heard of whale wars until this. Vartman does a better pokerface than cartman.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 29, 2009)

Cartman's "Poker Face" was fucking classic.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2009)

good episode it was funny


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Oct 30, 2009)

I missed this week's episode(Dang Psychology project), but I saw a preview for it. It looked so funny.X3


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 30, 2009)

Hehehe... Ripping on the Japanese, Whaling shows and Lady Gaga. Classic.


----------



## Chee (Oct 30, 2009)

Hahah, I laughed so hard at Cartman singing Pokerface.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 30, 2009)

just epic "Every Sweet Day"


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 30, 2009)

This was episode was Golden, last's weeks W.T.F EP was pretty good, I mainly found the ''Hey Mister, take your gay porn out of here'' pretty hilarious.


----------



## Hyouma (Oct 31, 2009)

I unfortunately feel the quality is going down, looks like they're running out of cool ideas 

Ofcourse still very funny show, I was laughing when Randy stated "you made them normal, like us" at the end.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 31, 2009)

This week episode was,epic.I couldn't stop laughing at cartmen singing pokerface.Also the whole reality show battle thing was hilarious.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 31, 2009)

YOU KNOW WHAT I AM SAYING


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

The Japanese PM was the funniest IMO.


----------



## Riamu (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol Pokerface was hilarious. FUK YOU WHALE AND DULPHIINN!


----------



## Koi (Oct 31, 2009)

MidnightToker426 said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT I AM SAYING



Why yes, I do know what it is that you are saying.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok episode, Cartman singing poker face was pretty cool, but I couldn't really care less about the Whale wars part -.-
One of the things I've liked the most these past episode was the Ghost hunters joke. "It's the gayest show in the FUCKING world!" xD


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 1, 2009)

This season has pretty weak up until the Whale Whores episode... that was a warm reminder of why I love the show so much.


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 1, 2009)

I think it sucks for MJ's kids they made that episode.

But I love Southpark hihi 
Cow and Chieken
they're finally normal now


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 3, 2009)

the japanese believing that it was a dolphin and whale was even too dumb for south park's sense of humor.
ok maybe not too much out there, but i expected something better for an ending.


----------



## pfft (Nov 4, 2009)

cartman singing pokerface was fucking the best.


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qtlkSYTOwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 4, 2009)

Aqua Timez said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qtlkSYTOwY[/YOUTUBE]



...Awesome.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 4, 2009)

The last few episodes been awesome.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Nov 5, 2009)

Aqua Timez said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qtlkSYTOwY[/YOUTUBE]




Beautiful. Just Beautiful.X3


----------



## pfft (Nov 5, 2009)

was the newest episode the one where they harley riders are called ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? cuz i just watched that and it was fuckin lulz.


----------



## Alesana (Nov 5, 2009)

My favorite episodes are Canada on Strike and Major Boobage


----------



## Noah (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh South Park, you're finally back. I've missed episodes like these.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2009)

I fully agree that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) =/= homosexual, though. Just like gay doesn't have to make you homosexual, I've met plenty that were surly.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 5, 2009)

brupbR UPBbbbr uuupbruprbrupbru!


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 5, 2009)

oh no, it's a bunch of angry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

Butters: "i got lots of bitches. do you know what i am saying?"


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Nov 6, 2009)

The most recent episode was fantastic . . . really made me laugh because it was just so true.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Nov 6, 2009)

I think the show was honestly trying to change the way people everywhere use the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Wishful thinking but I doubt it'll work. 

My favorite episode of this new season has been Butters as a pimp.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 6, 2009)

This point really hit a sensitive spot since one of my relatives is a motorcycle fanatic. Then I saw Butters as a motorbike rider, and I laughed.
Good episode.


----------



## Red Riding Hood (Nov 7, 2009)

"Everyone realizes that people who are so needy for attention, they need to dress up and be as loud as possible are you guys and sixteen year old girls".


Cartman and his epic lines.


----------



## Riamu (Nov 7, 2009)

"HEY FAGOTS!" Lmao


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2009)

got love cartmans he lines are always hilarious


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 8, 2009)

This episode was so-so though I found it funny when they played the British anthem


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2009)

Episode was hilarious.

I loved the part where that one guy who wouldn't stop making the motorcycle noises when the other biker was talking .


----------



## zantha (Nov 8, 2009)

this is south park at its best, dealing with an issue in a very diffrent way. and not telling you what to think, letting you make your own mind up. and of course make you laughe.


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 8, 2009)

professor chaos was funny. recently the Butters bottom bitch episode was hilarious


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Nov 9, 2009)

The motorcycle epsiode was so funny and so true.X3


----------



## abstract (Nov 11, 2009)

ahaha I was wondering where they were going with the dances with smurfs shit. 


fucking avatar


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 11, 2009)

lol, I love that bit making fun of Glen Beck and his chalkboard thing. And yeah, Wendy was awesome in this, I even liked the Avatar ending.


----------



## Red Riding Hood (Nov 12, 2009)

The best moment was Butters peeing in front of Wendy's house and then running away with his pants off.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 12, 2009)

real good episode


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 12, 2009)

lol the funniest part in the ep was the start. I couldn't stop laughing as the original announcer was killed. So damn funny.The avatar ending was good as well


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 12, 2009)

craig is weird, he never stopped writing or even cared during the murder.  butters broke down


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 12, 2009)

I was surprised it was a real murder. Thought it would've been ripping on morning announcements and how they took it too far, but it turned out to be real. I remember that kid from Ginger kids episode lol.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2009)

so the movie avatar idea was stolen from cartmans idea dances with smurfs epic. that was funny


----------



## Aqua Timez (Nov 13, 2009)

^lol. Yeah the sp episode was pretty lame. Digression ftl. 
Anyway the movie avatar looks gay as well. Lmao... Glad they referenced it.


----------



## Red Riding Hood (Nov 19, 2009)

Did someone notice the alien standing in front of the ambulance with a banana in his hands at the end of the episode?


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 19, 2009)

^lol just watched the episode but I'll have to pay attention to that when I watch it again somewhere over the next months (waiting for the new season)


----------



## Koi (Nov 20, 2009)

Hah, I just watched the last one.  Funny shit, and a good note to end the season on, definitely.  Poor Kyle.


----------



## Chee (Nov 20, 2009)

WHAT!? That was the season finale?


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 20, 2009)

Yup.  I'm going to miss Cartman's awesomeness.


----------



## Chee (Nov 20, 2009)

Seems like it just started. :|


----------



## Koi (Nov 21, 2009)

Cause they split it, between spring and fall.. for whatever reason. D8  I hate that.


----------



## E (Nov 21, 2009)

i really enjoyed this season, lady gaga singing cartman was fucken epic along with mj-possessed ike

FUCK YOU WHALE AND FUCK YOU DOLPHIN


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2009)

this was a good season many funny episodes. butters as a pimp, ghost celebrities, cartman singing pokerface, cartman being a racist when he thought the world ended and dances with smurfs.


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 22, 2009)

This was a great season.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 22, 2009)

I quite enjoyed this season .

the episodes were packed with better lulz :ho .


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 22, 2009)

All I needed were Cartman singing Lady Gaga and Butters being a pimp.


----------



## weebly (Nov 22, 2009)

My favourite episode in season 13 was whale w****s!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2009)

I am starting to hate South Park, Its more stupid than funny nowadays.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 24, 2009)

Man, I can spend hours reading South Park quotes while laughing to myself.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 24, 2009)

It use to be damn good,now it's decent.


----------



## EvanNJames (Nov 24, 2009)

PEE... poor Kyle.


Abd wtf... a banana really? ugh...

I don't know-- I've had mixed feelings about this season. I wasn't really fond of the whale whore ep, or the F word, or eat, pray, queef. 


PEE was the last ep of this season, right?


----------



## Lady Azura (Nov 27, 2009)

^ Yeah...

The episode was kinda "meh" for me.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 27, 2009)

i havent watched any of the new stuff yet. anyone wanna fill me in on the seasons best?


----------



## CERN (Nov 27, 2009)

pee? they could have done better.


----------



## Lady Azura (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Agreed, especially since it was the season finale and all.


----------



## Butcher (Nov 28, 2009)

The Pee one was one of the weirdest episodes......It was overall decent,I liked Fuck you Whale and Dolphin one better.


----------



## Lady Azura (Nov 28, 2009)

I think "Dead Celebrities" and "Dances With Smurfs" were my favorite episodes this season.


----------



## Kinky Zombie (Feb 15, 2010)

The Ring was great. Pee was funny, but, as a season finale, coulda been better.


----------



## pajamas (Feb 15, 2010)

Has anyone seen the eps being played on Mtv? They cut out a lot of shit.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

I never watch MTV.


----------



## pajamas (Feb 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> I never watch MTV.



I rarely do, but my DVR is programmed to record any south park. I didn't notice until they were censoring shit and i was like :u


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh, lol. You'd think MTV wouldn't censor South Park. They had celebrity death match and Beavis and Butthead for goodness sakes!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

MTV censors the South Park episodes?


----------



## Broleta (Feb 17, 2010)

> Watching MTV



loooooooooool


----------



## John (Mar 17, 2010)

New season starts tonight!


----------



## dilbot (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol their opening with Tiger Woods! I hope they include ginger kid this season!


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2010)

Holy shit, it does? Totally watching.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2010)

new season starts today and looks like they will make fun of tiger woods. should be funny so the soulless ginger kids seem to be back and cartman is dressed like them again in the preview.


----------



## Koi (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh man, I like this already.


----------



## Smash_2451 (Mar 17, 2010)

Tonight's episode:

"There's a turd in the punch bowl."

That's one of the most out of there, disturbing images I _never_ would have thought of.

South Park is back and kicking!


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 17, 2010)

Kenny died too quick


----------



## Chee (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea, that was a quick one. 

I was kinda hoping for more of a Close Encounters of the Third Kind spoof, with the whole bush/Butters thing.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 18, 2010)

That was a pretty good way to open the season.

"We got a turd in the punchbowl" .


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh man the chimp scene :rofl


----------



## Platinum (Mar 18, 2010)

The chimp having a press conference was great.


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 18, 2010)

Gah! I want to watch the new episode so bad!


EDIT:

Never mind...


----------



## Corran (Mar 18, 2010)

Kenny as Batman and the chimp scene had me


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 18, 2010)

Butters' obsession was hilarious.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 18, 2010)

Chimp scene was disturbing...ly hot.


----------



## Koi (Mar 18, 2010)

Butters and the Tiger Woods game were definitely my favorite parts.   Can't wait for next week.


----------



## John (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd forgotten how much I love this show.


----------



## EvanNJames (Mar 18, 2010)

I was iffy about the way they started the episode. I thought, "Oh...well, this'll be another tabloid motivated episode," which sucks for someone like me who enjoys the normal town being retarded, the boys and their antics kind of episodes. But when it turned out to be a video game I could only think, "Now that's fucking genius."


The BEST part of this episode was Kenny. Before he jerked choked himself into oblivion, the Handkerchief scene was GREAT. That and the Alien Wizard shoot-down made the episode for me.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2010)

funny episode keney as batman choked to death was funny. also the press conferences where funny especially the chimp one. butters funny as always


----------



## Ziko (Mar 18, 2010)

Great episode.
The whole Butters thing killed me xD


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 18, 2010)

Dammit, I want to play the Tiger Woods fighting game!


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 18, 2010)

Honestly, I was in stitches for 2/3 of it - the end just sort of petered out and felt weak.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 20, 2010)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> Honestly, I was in stitches for 2/3 of it - the end just sort of petered out and felt weak.



Same for me.

Kenny being found in the Batman outfit had me on the floor. And I'm surprised the funeral gag didn't take off sooner. He's been dying for a decade but we just now start getting to see them.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 20, 2010)

John said:


> I'd forgotten how much I love this show.



I'd forgotten how much I love Butters.

The whole controlling your sex addiction class was funny with Clinton, Lettermnan and others. I lol'd why Kyle said he never told his mom about his sex adiction and Clinton randomly asks if she has big tits

That part of the ep reminded me of this[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH9j72FNtKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kinky Zombie (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought "Sexual Healing" was HILARIOUS, but I wanted more of the boys in it! Like, usually in the episodes the boys find the trouble and interact with it, but in this episode it was like the trouble found the boys and was interacting with them. If that makes ANY sense at all....:|


----------



## fuuki (Mar 22, 2010)

^ Agreed, I like the boys-centric eps. better. This one had some funny parts but I ended up watching it over the span of 3 days b/c I didn't really get into it/got easily distracted.


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2010)

THANK YOU MATT AND TREY, FOR SUMMING UP MY FEELINGS ON THAT STUPID FUCKING BOOK.


----------



## Chee (Mar 24, 2010)

I still haven't read the book, but I got it recently.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2010)

Why the fuck would anyone ban that book?


----------



## Koi (Mar 24, 2010)

Dude I have no idea.  But it's seriously just the way they described it.  Holden Caulfield is a giant pussy and his only contribution to the literary world is a cool name and to give hipsters a ~favorite literary character~.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 24, 2010)

Koi said:


> Dude I have no idea.  But it's seriously just the way they described it.  Holden Caulfield is a giant pussy and his only contribution to the literary world is a cool name and to give hipsters a ~favorite literary character~.



An oversimplistic opinion from someone who thinks South Park is scathing satire. Nice. 

Is Holden the teen rebel/icon wanker literature scholars and English teachers make him out to be? No. Holden doesn't represent most teens at all and the typical reaction to him, especially now, would be, "Take a xanax, emo!" Is TCitR an honest portrayal of a manically-depressed kid unable to cope and a decent twist on the coming-of-age epic? Yes.

It's not my favorite book but people acting as if any display of personal sentiment/emotion makes a work/character unbearable and loathsome irks me. Especially the type who will turn around and gush over some break-up pop song being deep because, "OMG, LOSING HER HURT SO BAD!" Existential angst, while still mopey melodrama, isn't nearly as bad as the garbage teens typically empathize with.


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2010)

But my problem is that all he does is mope around all day and bitch about the ~phony people of the world.  He's really a precursor to the trust fund hipster, with the world at his fingertips, because he did come from a considerably wealthy family, but he chose pathos instead.  He was just boring to me, except when he was sort of trying to work out his issues with his brother's death, but even so I think that was in a flashback? (I read the book six years ago, I don't remember the details as well as I should.)  Either way though, his choosing to do essentially nothing until the end of the book is what gets me.  He's an angsty teenage kid.  I hate reading/watching movies about teenagers.  They're the most awful creatures on the planet.




Unless we're going to talk about Neville Longbottom.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> But my problem is that all he does is mope around all day and bitch about the ~phony people of the world.  He's really a precursor to the trust fund hipster, with the world at his fingertips, because he did come from a considerably wealthy family, but he chose pathos instead.  He was just boring to me, except when he was sort of trying to work out his issues with his brother's death, but even so I think that was in a flashback? (I read the book six years ago, I don't remember the details as well as I should.)  Either way though, his choosing to do essentially nothing until the end of the book is what gets me.  He's an angsty teenage kid.  I hate reading/watching movies about teenagers.  They're the most awful creatures on the planet.



Two things:

1) It takes place over the course of 3 days. Nothing major is going to take place for a 16 year old over such a short period of time beyond his mulling over his thoughts. I don't see how you were expecting some major change or struggle to take place.

and 

2) People having problems in spite of their advantages is typical in the U.S. People bitch all the time, but we're not walking 20 miles for water like people in 3rd world countries; the fact life could be much worse doesn't make people's complaints any less real or valid. From a literary standpoint, Salinger was honest by making him well-off, if not over-privileged. It put all of the burden on Holden rather than his circumstance. The alternative is to use cookie-cutter issues like poverty to garner pity. He doesn't try to justify Holden; he just puts him out there and leaves it at that.

Technically a third point, but the "All teenagers are awful creatures" chauvinism is really... banal. It's a stage we all go through and most "awful teens" grow up to be equally awful adults. The awfulness of adults is just more tolerated.




> Unless we're going to talk about Neville Longbottom.



Referencing an overhyped children's book series doesn't really lend your opinion much credence.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 25, 2010)

Book wasn't that gross.


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2010)

I just don't see the problem in the fact that I found the book so utterly _vapid_.  Holden starts getting really proactive for different things but ultimately backs down and mopes some more until the end.  Which I suppose is typical teenage behavior, but it's just not something I had any interest in.  He's a sixteen-year-old kid who's been offered the world and sure he's got issues, but he never really does anything to improve his own situation, except when he decides to actually go back home.  But then again he's sixteen and doesn't _really_ have a choice to begin with. 

His issue is that I think he likes his misery because it makes him feel special and not like the 'phony' kids and everyone else around him.  So it's really his own fault.


Though it's funny how _you're_ calling Harry Potter overhyped (which I don't have a problem with, even though the series is dear to me for a number of reasons), but take issue with me thinking that Catcher in the Rye isn't the work of literary genius that it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> I just don't see the problem in the fact that I found the book so utterly _vapid_.



I couldn't care less about you disliking the book; it's that you framed it as, "Holden is just a big pussy, dur."



> It's funny how you're calling Harry Potter overhyped, though, and here we're talking about the merits (or not) of Catcher in the Rye.



Harry Potter is overhyped regardless of whether the same is true of TCitR. The main thing you should be concerned about is reading a kid's book as an adult.


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

My favorite part of this episode, spitting after vomiting  Such a real moment in such a stupid show


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Hahah, yea, I hate when that happens after you throw up. 

Oh! And Sarah Jessica Parker! I loved how they made fun of her!


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2010)

Sarah Jessica Parker is.. kind of a horseyface.   One of my friends INSISTS that she looks like a foot.  I kind of agree.



Adonis said:


> I couldn't care less about you disliking the book; it's that you framed it as, "Holden is just a big pussy, dur."


He totally is though.  He likes being miserable but refuses to face the fact that it's the only thing that separates him from those phonies he hates.  And he refuses to do much of anything about.. anything, really.  I'm one of those people who believes that unless there's something _truly_, awfully wrong, you can only be miserable for so long before you get bored.




> Harry Potter is overhyped regardless of whether the same is true of TCitR. The main thing you should be concerned about is reading a kid's book as an adult.


I started reading Harry Potter when I was ten years old and the books first hit the US. Not my fault that the series ended when I was seventeen!


Besides, The Hobbit is technically a children's book too.  Doesn't make me like either one less, and I'm not ashamed.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

I wish they showed her getting shot though.


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2010)

I love how they blamed it on Butters.  Poor kid.


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

But its sad seeing a horse get shot 

Damn Koi you must be young


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker is.. kind of a horseyface.   One of my friends INSISTS that she looks like a foot.  I kind of agree.



Family Guy did it!




> He totally is though.  He likes being miserable but refuses to face the fact that it's the only thing that separates him from those phonies he hates.  And he refuses to do much of anything about.. anything, really.  I'm one of those people who believes that unless there's something _truly_, awfully wrong, you can only be miserable for so long before you get bored.



That's not being a pussy. Pathetic, yes, but most people's neuroses boil down to repeating the same mistake. To realize there's something fucked-up with someone's thought processes then expect those same fucked-up thoughts to form a solution strikes me as a little hopeful.





> I started reading Harry Potter when I was ten years old and the books first hit the US. Not my fault that the series ended when I was seventeen!



I'll grant you that.



> Besides, The Hobbit is technically a children's book too.  Doesn't make me like either one less, and I'm not ashamed.



Romeo & Juliet is a romance about star-crossed lovers, too! (Obligiatory Twilight jab.)

My point being, one is written by a legend of fantasy that revolutionized the genere and the other is Harry Potter. No comparison.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Not a horse that looks like that, it ain't. 

Koi is older than me.


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Not a horse that looks like that, it ain't.
> 
> Koi is older than me.



You got me with that one.

Wait you are how old? *Checks your age* Well fuck I feel old now. You wanna know how old I feel? I started watching South Park back in 98!


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

I did too. But without my parents knowing. They were pissed when they found out. xD

Of course, I was too young to know what was going on.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 25, 2010)

Say what you will about Matt and Trey, but they are not one-note. In one episode, they managed to rip Catcher in the Rye, the Kardashian and Sarah Jessica Parker all while giving commentary on how people insert meanings into books.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Very true, they do a lot in just one episode.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Say what you will about Matt and Trey, but they are not one-note. In one episode, they managed to rip Catcher in the Rye, the Kardashian and Sarah Jessica Parker all while giving commentary on how people insert meanings into books.



How does ripping on Sarah Jessica Parker who is hardly relevant anymore and has been ripped on before multiple times by FG or Kardashian which is about as difficult as criticizing any rich, snobby socialite qualify as laud-worthy?

"Sarah Jessica Parker is hideous." Bravo! What a brave, uncommon opinion!

All of that seems unrelated which is exactly what they were criticizing Family Guy for...


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 25, 2010)

I still want to know why Catcher in the Rye was banned.

OH NOEZ THE MAIN CHARACTER 
*Spoiler*: __ 



hired a hooker and...didn't sleep with her...THINK OF THE CHILDREN!






> All of that seems unrelated which is exactly what they were criticizing Family Guy for...



No they were criticizing family guy because half their gags have no relevance to the story, everyone they ripped on in last night's episode was a part of the story.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I still want to know why Catcher in the Rye was banned.
> 
> OH NOEZ THE MAIN CHARACTER
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Initially, language, sexual content, and a subversive attitude/ideas.

Later, it gained a reputation as the book of choice for sociopaths/psychopaths since it was read by both John Lennon's murderer (he actually had it with him during the commission of the murder) and Reagan's attempted assassin. Crazies are emotionally-stunted and relate to feelings of alienation; who'd-a-thunk?

That's the gist of it.




> No they were criticizing family guy because half their gags have no relevance to the story, everyone they ripped on in last night's episode was a part of the story.



Incorporating non sequiturs into the story doesn't make them any less throwaway gags.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok I can agree with you there.


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> I did too. But without my parents knowing. They were pissed when they found out. xD
> 
> Of course, I was too young to know what was going on.



The first time I saw South Park, it was by accident. It came on after the Simpsons, and about ten minutes in my grandpa changed the channel because it was a "bad" show.

I was about seven at the time, so I had that mindframe for quite a while. Then I saw the "Subway" episode (the one parodying Jared Fogle) when I was thirteen, and me and my cousin were in hysterics the entire time. I started watching it for a while, and then stopped... then started watching again when I was sixteen.

Haven't stopped since. Needless to say, my parents (well, my mom... my step-dad thinks it's funny) were quite shocked when they found out I liked it. Because I didn't seem the type, apparently.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 25, 2010)

Adonis said:


> How does ripping on Sarah Jessica Parker who is hardly relevant anymore and has been ripped on before multiple times by FG or Kardashian which is about as difficult as criticizing any rich, snobby socialite qualify as laud-worthy?
> 
> "Sarah Jessica Parker is hideous." Bravo! What a brave, uncommon opinion!
> 
> All of that seems unrelated which is exactly what they were criticizing Family Guy for...



Unrelated, yes. However, Matt and Trey did tie all of those elements together, they didn't just randomly throw out a gag.

I guess why I'm not as critical as I am in this episode is because the guys are smart enough not to just have a half-hour of people puking. They utilize a bunch of different elements together to create a series of events that inevitably tie into each other. They establish the law of the universe first before continuing with the gag.

Whether or not they're past their prime is a matter of debate.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Lady Azura said:


> The first time I saw South Park, it was by accident. It came on after the Simpsons, and about ten minutes in my grandpa changed the channel because it was a "bad" show.
> 
> I was about seven at the time, so I had that mindframe for quite a while. Then I saw the "Subway" episode (the one parodying Jared Fogle) when I was thirteen, and me and my cousin were in hysterics the entire time. I started watching it for a while, and then stopped... then started watching again when I was sixteen.
> 
> Haven't stopped since. Needless to say, my parents (well, my mom... my step-dad thinks it's funny) were quite shocked when they found out I liked it. Because I didn't seem the type, apparently.



Huh, I don't think I've seen the Subway episode.

Anyone know which season and episode number that one is?


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Huh, I don't think I've seen the Subway episode.
> 
> Anyone know which season and episode number that one is?



Season 6, episode 1.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

One episode off, its episode 2. But thanks. :33


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> One episode off, its episode 2. But thanks. :33



Damn Wikipedia! THAT LYING HARLOT!!!


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

What!? I thought Wikipedia was trustful!


----------



## Hyouma (Mar 25, 2010)

lol @ people trying to find meaning in South Park episodes, the irony. 

Never read that book and not planning to, so I didn't find the episode that funny. 

And who were those weird ladies on tv, something on American tv only I guess? Last seasons they've really been picking a lot on typical American stuff that is not really known in other countries


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Yea, they are very well known in America.

Kardashians, dunno if that's spelled right, is a stupid show about real life sisters or something. Never watched it, never will.



“How come there’s a transvestite donkey witch standing next to you, and why is it wearing a dress?”


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 25, 2010)

She's disturbingly skinny.


----------



## John (Mar 25, 2010)

What the hell is butt cheese? Never mind I don't want to know.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 31, 2010)

does it seem like butters voice changed? and two episodes with heavy butters to start the season, interesting...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 31, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> does it seem like butters voice changed? and two episodes with heavy butters to start the season, interesting...



Why would they change his voice? If I'm not mistaken, Matt voices him so there's no reason to play around with the voice.


----------



## Chee (Mar 31, 2010)

Episode is about medical marijuana tonight.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 31, 2010)

btw, catcher in the rye, suckssss


----------



## Corran (Apr 1, 2010)

Just when I think South Park can't come up with anymore original fucked up ideas they hit me with big balls


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Big _bouncy_ balls.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 1, 2010)

God, now I am pissed that I missed the two episodes before this.  South Park Studios have the longest waiting period too.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 1, 2010)

funny new episode bouncing balls and cartman acting like scarface but with kfc chicken instead of drugs. cart man was tony montana epic


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, I think I've been turned off to balls for life now...

Other than that, I'm surprised they didn't mention how KFC is reforming their ideas and creating those less than 400 calorie meals.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 1, 2010)

I lol'd at the part where they all were bouncing on their balls for the first time on the street with that funny bouncing noise/music


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 1, 2010)

I have been watching this show since day one, back in 1997.

A lot of people complain that it's lost its way and isn't funny any more. But from my point of view, the more topical and "preachy" it gets (a cynical way of saying RELEVANT and opinionated) the better it gets. I also adore that the characters of Randy and Butters have come so admirably into the spotlight over the last three or four seasons because they are very entertaining.

I didn't have any issues with last night's episode. It was a solid parody of a topical issue and the giant balls were funny as hell.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 1, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> I have been watching this show since day one, back in 1997.
> 
> A lot of people complain that it's lost its way and isn't funny any more. But from my point of view, the more topical and "preachy" it gets (a cynical way of saying RELEVANT and opinionated) the better it gets. I also adore that the characters of Randy and Butters have come so admirably into the spotlight over the last three or four seasons because they are very entertaining.
> 
> I didn't have any issues with last night's episode. It was a solid parody of a topical issue and the giant balls were funny as hell.



South Park has indeed hit a low point.

It's not about the relevant issues they seem to cover, it's the
fact that the current episodes have lost the appeal south park used
to have.

I enjoy seeing the new animation skills but the plot for the episodes used to push said agendas...well they sucked. =/

The testicular cancer/kfc episode was rushed in some areas and that's
the feeling I get from the new season for now.

I think they may have stronger season than the last one, which was
one of the worst for me, so I'll just see where it goes.

*This is just my opinion on south park.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 1, 2010)

For me, South Park is non-stop hit-and-miss on every season (granted, I miss quite a few, but I usually manage to catch half the season), a lot of episodes suck, but a lot of episodes rock as well, with a handful of average episodes in between. It's why I have no idea where to stop collecting DVDs (up to Season 6 right now, god I love the LOTR/porn episode). Simpsons was an obvious stop at 10 (and movie), and Family Guy I stopped on 3 (or Vol. 2) along with "Stewie Griffin Story" (and I might get the Star Wars specials sometime, those were fairly good). South Park just keeps entertaining me every so often, but then also boring me every so often as well that it's hard to say, "okay, the show ended here for me".

Plus, like a previous poster said, we're still getting a shitload of Randy and Butters, that's always great. Kinda wish they hadn't pushed Barbary into the background (last time I remember seeing him in a speaking part was the Obama/McCain "Ocean's 11" one).


----------



## Slice (Apr 1, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I lol'd at the part where they all were bouncing on their balls for the first time on the street with that funny bouncing noise/music



It was pure hillarity when that music started playing.

And remember

"Chicks dig the balls"

and

"Sharon, my eyes are up here"


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2010)

South Park is back from Hiatus, and this time, it's funny and relevant.


I hated when they simply made fun of celebrities and nothing else.


----------



## John (Apr 1, 2010)

Episode was hilarious. I was cringing when Randy was trying to force his balls into the store.


Bathroom_Mop said:


> I lol'd at the part where they all were bouncing on their balls for the first time on the street with that funny bouncing noise/music


That music was awesome I want a mp3.


----------



## Dash (Apr 1, 2010)

It was great until they started bouncing around on their ball sacks. I just don't find that stuff funny.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone have that music on an mp3? I totally need to download that awesome tune.


----------



## John (Apr 1, 2010)

I keep rewinding that part just to hear the music. It was fine the first few times but now it's starting to get weird...I think I might have a problem.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

I need to find the video so I can play it again. I was laughing my ass off as they jumped on their balls to that weird-ass music.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lga9I338if0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome episode! 
Imo the best episode since the first couple of episodes from season 12 (I loved Major Boobage with the Heavy Metal tripping)


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 1, 2010)

Found the name of the song on youtube comments. Its "Chicken On the Rocks" by Jean Jacques Perrey


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh Facebook


----------



## Corran (Apr 8, 2010)

Great episode 
Said all the things I think about facebook. But I liked how the kid got a happy ending 

"Fucking Yahtzee!"


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 8, 2010)

"Dude fuck facebook, seriously"

:rofl

I've totally been in Stan's boat before. My fucking mom and sister made me one, and then I got nagged at by a few people because I didn't friend request them. Another great episode. The South Park teams on fire this season.


----------



## Chee (Apr 8, 2010)

Luckily I don't get nagged on Facebook.


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 8, 2010)

I joined Facebook years ago for the sole purpose of keeping in touch with my friends and family. But seriously... the whole Farmville thing? Good God...


----------



## Chee (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea, Farmville fucking sucks. So irritating.


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2010)

Facebook was alright before they started letting non-college students on.  Now it's just Myspace 2.0.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 8, 2010)

I remember having Farmville and watching the clock slowly tick down. I always watched it, scared my plants would wither away.

The horror, the horror...


----------



## Koi (Apr 8, 2010)

I played that Harry Potter game for a while to distract me from finals, but even that hit a point where it was like, 'Okay, enough is enough.'  It just got boring.  As did the Facebook thing in general.

WHICH SUCKS, because some of my friends use it as their primary method of communication, and therefore I haven't spoken to them since like January.  I'm awful.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 8, 2010)

Lady Azura said:


> I joined Facebook years ago for the sole purpose of keeping in touch with my friends and family. But seriously... the whole Farmville thing? Good God...



Yeah, over time my blocked application list grew so powerful, that facebook is perfectly enjoyable now


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 8, 2010)

i know some people are lying, talking down on facebook while using it every 20 minutes.  That's how that site stays popular.  Alot of people are addicted to that shit.

I have never had a facebook page, don't want one.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't see how it's addictive in any way. I can see how the farmville thing could be a bit fun I guess, but I just don't see the appeal. It's just Myspace, but more successful.

Makes for good comedy fodder though. Yesterday's SP was hilarious. I personally liked it a whole lot better than last episode.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 8, 2010)

Shirker said:


> I don't see how it's addictive in any way. I can see how the farmville thing could be a bit fun I guess, but I just don't see the appeal. It's just Myspace, but more successful.
> 
> Makes for good comedy fodder though. Yesterday's SP was hilarious. I personally liked it a whole lot better than last episode.



it's addictive because vapid, shallow people, of which there are a great many, crave attention even of the most superficial kind.  So a lame that has 800 friends will be happy cause he think all 800 care about his status or whatever.


----------



## Chee (Apr 8, 2010)

I shouldn't say anything about addiction cause I'm pretty damn addicted to NF.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2010)

episode last night was funny stan getting sucked in to the computer because he wanted to cancel his face book account and it was like the movie tron. instead of virtual motorcycles they placed yatzy


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2010)

South Park was on the ball last night, loved it.  
Except I don't play Farmville so I didn't quite get that part.


----------



## John (Apr 8, 2010)

They should do an episode on NF. It would probably be boring though.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 8, 2010)

"So we're not friends anymore?"

"Fuck off dad."


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a Facebook account, but only log in every few days to check my messages, send messages if I need to, and occasionally chat on a few anime groups. That's it. I don't give a shit about all those applications, and I certainly don't add "friends" with people I've never met or only met once, so I'm fine with my 200-something friend list.

And my parents are definitely not in my friends list. Heck, I'm not trying to sound like a jerk here, but I never personally got the whole "have to be friends with your parents" deal. My mom I'm semi-friends with as we have a few interests in common (similar tastes in movies, she watches LOST with me, etc.), but me and my dad are total polar-opposites in interests, personality, etc. and we can barely hold a one-minute conversation together unless we both happened to be watching the same news coverage recently. I love them, but I think it's unreasonable that I have to automatically be their friend, same as I would think it's unreasonable to automatically be friends with anyone in this world.

ANYWAY, hilarious episode, really captured the whole obsession well. "Poke your grandma, Stan!"


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 8, 2010)

Great episode! Loved Wendy's reactions.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 8, 2010)

Every once in awhile people do ask me if I have a facebook account, I just never bothered to get into it.  I do get super into some online things though like oh...neopets. Was wondering why Kyle didn't just delete his account as soon as it was made. But where's the fun in that.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 9, 2010)

Loved the Facebook episode. It was hilarious and very spot-on even if a bit exaggerated. Anyway, I was looking at some other site that had an article on this episode and someone made a funny comment. 

'Ironically, you would have had to have joined Facebook to understand the jokes about joining Facebook, amirite?'

I'm sure some of those people who like to proudly claim they never used facebook and rant about it actually do have an account.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 9, 2010)

^wrong, there's nothing so unique to facebook that one couldn't understand by having used other social internet media, like Yahoo messenger, or a forum, or email or what have u.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 10, 2010)

Only thing I didn't get was the Yahtzee game. Do people actually play Yahtzee on facebook? I knew about the farms, but not the Yahtzee


----------



## Frieza (Apr 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Owf9U19Nc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USxQIHifzs0&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Only thing I didn't get was the Yahtzee game. Do people actually play Yahtzee on facebook? I knew about the farms, but not the Yahtzee



Yea, what was up with the Yahtzee?


----------



## Slice (Apr 11, 2010)

4 episodes in this season already is twice as good as the last one.

Loved the Tron reference and Stans face when he had a deadly game of Yahtzee


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 11, 2010)

omiK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Owf9U19Nc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USxQIHifzs0&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]



Is that for real? Are they actually doing that?


----------



## Koi (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh man, I can't wait to see where this is going.


edit-
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESS HENNIFEER LOPEZ!


----------



## Chee (Apr 14, 2010)

Aw, fuck, forgot this was on.


----------



## Extasee (Apr 14, 2010)

Ginger Episode. The best. Fuck all the rest.


 Cartman's my favorite character.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2010)

Still haven't seen the Super Best Friends episode so don't really know what the deal with that is.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2010)

Best episode of the season.


----------



## Fei (Apr 14, 2010)

That episode had 5 or 6 moments where I just completely lost it.  Easily the best episode so far this season.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Still haven't seen the Super Best Friends episode so don't really know what the deal with that is.



Here ya go.


----------



## Corran (Apr 15, 2010)

BA BU RA! BA BU RA! 
That part had me in tears


----------



## Chee (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh god, such an old joke but I loved Tom Cruise jumping on the couch near Oprah again.


----------



## The Big G (Apr 15, 2010)

episode was epic.....


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 15, 2010)

Gah. Can't wait till it's online.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 15, 2010)

Dammit! Who is Eric's father?


----------



## Koi (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm wondering if there'll actually be a part II or not.  I hope there is.


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 15, 2010)

Holy crap that was epic.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 15, 2010)

don't think there will be a part II, i guess it's just them making fun of the original drama of the Eric's father episode... it's sad in a way i would love to see Streisand vs The Cure Part II


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm crossing my fingers for a two parter, but it'd be just like Matt and Trey to leave us all hanging.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 15, 2010)

Barbura

Barbura

ichiban something something itooooooooo!


----------



## Punpun (Apr 15, 2010)

An awesome eppisode 

Come on the part with Eric and Mr Garrison was just epic.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome episode, hope there is a sequel to it and it wasnt just one big tease. Wouldnt it be ironic if Cartman's father ends up being Kyle's? What would Cartman do if he ended up being  jewish?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2010)

hope there is a part 2 but it did not saying anything it was funny the gingers being terrorist and barbara being reconstructed. it just seems they where making fun of old episodes. garason should be cartmans father they both are have a thing with talking to their hands.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 15, 2010)

That was a great episode. It was called "200" (200 Celebs and 200 Jews?) and was also the 200th episode of the show. I might have to go back and watch the older episodes that they referenced in this one.


----------



## narutorulez (Apr 15, 2010)

where were all the crab people & towlie? they must make a part 2!


----------



## fuuki (Apr 15, 2010)

that was too muuuch. I really hope there's a 2nd part put it'd be pretty awesome if it was just a one off, a great way to f*ck w/ us. After the fact, I love Stan's comment in the very beginning, "...all you guys are doing is re-hashing old stuff." I haven't enjoyed an ep. this much in a couple seasons.


----------



## John (Apr 15, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> hope there is a part 2 but it did not saying anything it was funny the gingers being terrorist and barbara being reconstructed. it just seems they where making fun of old episodes. *garason should be cartmans father they both are have a thing with talking to their hands.*






narutorulez said:


> where were all the crab people & towlie? they must make a part 2!


And Mr. Hankey! I'd forgotten how many awesome supporting characters this show has.


----------



## Piekage (Apr 15, 2010)

Lady Azura said:


> Gah. Can't wait till it's online.



Here ya go.

Best hurry. They take down new episodes after a couple of days for a while.


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 15, 2010)

No need, my friend. I've already seen it.:ho


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 15, 2010)

finally i found the south park thread!


----------



## Vodrake (Apr 15, 2010)

Babura Babura
Ichiban Kiraina Hito!

Babura Babura
Hana ga Okii!

Fucking epic. XD


----------



## fuuki (Apr 16, 2010)

Vodrake said:


> Babura Babura
> Ichiban Kiraina Hito!
> 
> Babura Babura
> ...



What does it translate to?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 16, 2010)

it's just gibberish


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 16, 2010)

"RELEASE THE KIKEN!"


----------



## Vodrake (Apr 16, 2010)

fuuki said:


> What does it translate to?



Roughly:

Barbara Barbara
The number one hated person

Barbara Barbara
She has a big nose

I love the japanese nonsense they put in there. Lets's Fighting Love still gets me every time.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 16, 2010)

This episode was not that great. It was probably the idea to create a parody on or something, but it reminded me of a clip show, which I'm not fond on. Only thing I thought was ok was Buddha sniffing coke and Muhammed's lines, but it all seemed so... pointless... almost like a Family Guy episode.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Apr 17, 2010)

Vodrake said:


> Babura Babura
> Ichiban Kiraina Hito!
> 
> Babura Babura
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HKaY6dsfRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 17, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
I
want
the second part
of that 200th episode
SO bad


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 17, 2010)

100$ that there wont be a second part.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 17, 2010)

ha ha ha dude the second parts gonna b crazy sauce


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 18, 2010)

Episode 200 is just win.

*WIN.*


----------



## Noah (Apr 18, 2010)

As much I want to see more of Mr. Hat and Mitch Conner, half of me really wants there to not be a second part.

In fact, I would be perfectly content if the show was suddenly canceled this week. That would be the absolute perfect way to end.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2010)

i hope there is a part 2 to episode 200 it was epic. gingers and mr hat is always funny. to bad there was no r kelly taking out his gun. like it the first tom cruise episode


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

EPISODE ENTITLED 201 CONFIRMED VIA SOUTHPARKSTUDIOS.


FUCK YES.


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

Blood ain't the stuff.. _for Mitch Connor._


edit- CASA BONITA NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 21, 2010)

they had to bleep out Mohamed?


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably their choice.

Think City Wok guy will show up?

SCOTT TENORMAN HOLY FUCKING CHRIST

WHO ELSE FORGOT ABOUT HIM AND HIS BEING A GINGER?!


----------



## Noah (Apr 21, 2010)

wtf is this shit. Going out of their way to NOT show Mohamed isn't enough? Now we can't imply he's there or even say his name?

Fuck that. Seriously.

Moving on....I love Moses. Seriously. And fuck yeah, Scott Tenorman returns!


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

NO

FUCKING

WAY


----------



## Noah (Apr 21, 2010)

....okay. So obviously it was a joke response to the retarded threats. Nevermind, I forgive Comedy Central.

I was expecting them to send Tom Cruise to Marklar, where he wouldn't understand when he's being made fun of. 

Lack of Towelie, Jimmy and Timmy is seriously upsetting though.


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought they were gonna send him to get eaten by giant Guinea pigs.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2010)

The bleeping was obviously Matt and Trey.

Amazing.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 21, 2010)

i can't believe this was canon.


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

..So, does that mean Mrs. Cartman is still a hermie or.. ?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 21, 2010)

WOw, I didnt see the scott Tenorman being the villain that was a epic.But yeah that was an epic episode.The ending was just classic south park, i think they wanted to show Mohammed but maybe because of the threat they got recently comedy central pussied out...sighs....great episode either way..


----------



## Chee (Apr 21, 2010)

Tom Cruise has Seaman on his back.


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

"Swallow, come!"

"Oh he did not just say that."


----------



## Piekage (Apr 21, 2010)

Koi said:


> CASA BONITA NOOOOOOOOOOO



My exact response.

The second the mentioned the Ginger boss I thought, "Scott Tenerman!" 

For such a small town they sure have a lot of shit.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Mitch Conner, stuff of Legends!

I'd also like to know if Mrs Cartman has a penis or was that just a cover up too


----------



## Lady Azura (Apr 22, 2010)

Koi said:


> SCOTT TENORMAN HOLY FUCKING CHRIST
> 
> WHO ELSE FORGOT ABOUT HIM AND HIS BEING A GINGER?!



You're not the only one.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

Now we just need to see City Wok guy again and I can die happy


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, did anyone see that coming?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2010)

funny episode mitch tenorman came back i had forgotten he had red hair. it is funny he was the leader of the gingers. ending was funny. the orca in the moon was in the episode. we only needed towely in the episode


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 22, 2010)

Great episode! A cameo from Mephisto, Pip, Scott Tenermon and the Denver Broncos!

Kinda made me wish they showed Muhammed after all that.


----------



## fuuki (Apr 22, 2010)

That was one clever episode. I loved how they played w/ all the censoring going on, esp. w/ Tommy. That last scene... I will never forget, too much goodness.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 22, 2010)

The censoring wasn't a joke, Comedy Central added the beeps in.


----------



## Sine (Apr 22, 2010)

great


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 22, 2010)

Woah.

A killing joke reference in a south park episode? And not just any south park episode, the return of scott tenorman episode?

MUST. SEE. ASAP.


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 22, 2010)

Disappointed...the last two episodes are nothing like South Park, more like some crime series shit. They are not funny at all, they are just forced and just...no.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 22, 2010)

Shame the episode didn't have crab people. That would have sealed the deal.

That being said this was still one of the most epic episodes of all time. They didn't just "rehash" old jokes and references but for the most part blended them together into the plot in an entertaining fashion. Also referencing Killing Joke was awesome, despite how short it was.

And did Comedy Central really censor it? I mean the ending where Jesus/Santa/Kyle talk about what they "learned today" seemed to fit together too perfectly as a joke when it was bleeped out. Even Stan goes "yeah..." at the end, the joke being we didn't hear the vital lesson.

Also lol@Pip


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 22, 2010)

I was hoping to see lemiwinks...


----------



## Ziko (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome episode. The last two were obviously made for the fans, and I loved seeing all the old characters. It really showed how much shit has been going on in the little mountain town. Using Scott as the ginger boss was genius and took me by surprise, and ending the episode with the Willyx thingy was pure awesomeness xD
Hoped for a more interesting conclusion to the whole Cartman business though, but Mitch Connor was so awesome that I'll let it pass.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 22, 2010)

If Comedy Central did place the audio bleeps in that last scene, I hope the original version of leaks at some point.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2010)

shiner said:


> great




Great catch, that makes this episode even better


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Apr 22, 2010)

I was disappointed with tenorman's appearance because I was expecting CopperCab to be the ginger boss. The way that scene could've panned out would've ruined his life forever


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2010)

One of the best episodes I've seen in recent memory.

And Cartman's reaction was exactly what I expected.


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the old school stuff before any of the new episodes


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 22, 2010)

The censoring was a bit redundant. The beeping even annoying. 

Other then that, a lot of funny things and nice to see some of the old characters again (although some major ones didn't make the cut -crabpeople and lemiwinks). 

I liked this ep a bit more than the previous one. But that's probably because of the awesome intro of Connor's past and the appearance of Scott Tenorman.



shiner said:


> great


Brilliant.


----------



## fuuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Rob` said:


> The censoring wasn't a joke, Comedy Central added the beeps in.



Yeah the bleeping of Muhammad got to be very annoying, but I wonder when they decided to go ahead and bleep the speeches by Santa/etc. at the end, if that was intentional from the start (& it was simply made that much funnier w/ the unexpected censoring that was done), or if they did that after being forced to add all the bleeps. My favorite play w/ censoring was w/ the huge 'censor' bar they stuck on Tom after he supposedly became immune to any attacks.


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2010)

They probably bleeped the 'I learned something today..' after CC censored all the rest, to show that what they were forced to go gets nobody anywhere.


----------



## Slice (Apr 22, 2010)

Cartmans reaction was predictable but still great.

Joker reference was pure win.



And fuck censorship, they can show Buddha doing cocain but not say Muhammad? Come on....


----------



## Castiel (Apr 22, 2010)

Slice said:


> And fuck censorship, they can show Buddha doing cocain but not say Muhammad? Come on....



That's the whole point of having Buddha do cocaine


----------



## Chee (Apr 22, 2010)

Joker reference was WIN.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 22, 2010)

LMAO Muhammad in the mascot costume and then the gingers thing was priceless :rofl


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2010)

Official statement from the guys, via SouthParkStudios:


> "In the 14 years we’ve been doing South Park we have never done a show that we couldn’t stand behind. *We delivered our version of the show to Comedy Central and they made a determination to alter the episode. It wasn’t some meta-joke on our part. Comedy Central added the bleeps. In fact, Kyle’s customary final speech was about intimidation and fear. It didn’t mention Muhammad at all but it got bleeped too. *We’ll be back next week with a whole new show about something completely different and we’ll see what happens to it."



I stand totally corrected.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

God I can't believe I missed this episode. hopefully I can find it somewhere around Youtube.


----------



## Chee (Apr 22, 2010)

CC needs the balls to air this uncensored!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

My god the bleeps got on my nevrves. it really dragged the episode down

Joker reference was hilarious though


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 22, 2010)

SMH @ People confusing balls for stupidity.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2010)

i liked the joker reference and did not scotts father was cartmans father as well. cartmans reaction at the end was funny he did not care about killing his father he cared about him have the ginger gene.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2010)

Seeing Chef would be great. . . but, Chef is too significant of a character to JUST have a cameo.

That, and maybe respect to Isaac Hayes. . .

But when has respect ever stopped South Park?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2010)

......damn....


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2010)

So the website isn't even streaming Super Best Friends any more.


----------



## Chee (Apr 22, 2010)

They ain't showing Super Best Friends? D:


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2010)

No!  It's bullshit!  That episode is AWESOME.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2010)

Anybody watchin' Jon Steward?

He's laying a verbal smackdown on Comedy Central and the Revolution jerks.


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2010)

OH MY GOD

I LOVE HIM, I LOVE HIM SO MUCH


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2010)

I could sing that song for hours.


----------



## Koi (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't wait until I can gif that.


----------



## Chee (Apr 22, 2010)

Shirker said:


> Anybody watchin' Jon Steward?
> 
> He's laying a verbal smackdown on Comedy Central and the Revolution jerks.



Dammit, missed his show. Foohey.


----------



## Bender (Apr 23, 2010)

^

It was poetic justice


----------



## fuuki (Apr 23, 2010)

Koi said:


> So the website isn't even streaming Super Best Friends any more.



Holy Moly, shit is going down there...win for Mr. Blaine


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2010)

lol delayed controversy.  Sucks because I haven't seen the episode yet, oh well I'll wait until it's all blown over, or until someone reuploads it on Youtube.  Whatever comes first.


----------



## Starstalker (Apr 25, 2010)

Here you go:

Thread on Dubbie

Episode 201


----------



## chrisb500 (Apr 25, 2010)

Episode was pretty nice. Didn't expect Cartman to do anything else 



Shirker said:


> Anybody watchin' Jon Steward?
> 
> He's laying a verbal smackdown on Comedy Central and the Revolution jerks.



Last I heard, he was just dominating in an argument with FOX, lol.


----------



## Koi (Apr 27, 2010)

The 'preview' is up for Wednesday.  And it involves a shark whistle.  What the actual fuck?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2010)

Episode 201 was scheduled to air yesterday but was replaced by Ugly Americans


----------



## Koi (Apr 27, 2010)

Dude that show sucks.


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2010)

It did a Twilight episode last week.


----------



## Koi (Apr 27, 2010)

Was it any good?  Maybe I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea, it was alright.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 27, 2010)

ugly americans is actually pretty decent.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2010)

ugly americans is a good show


----------



## SPN (Apr 27, 2010)

Ugh, I never have time to watch South Park anymore, I so fucking far behind.

Keep this topic about South Park guys, talk about your other shows elsewhere


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

lol, Looney Tunes.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 28, 2010)

" Anyone want their dick sucked by a towel?"  lol


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 29, 2010)

Pretty boring episode.  I wonder if Matt and Trey are still pissed off at Comedy Central?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 29, 2010)

What were the guitar strings and captions referencing? 

Decent episode, but why that kid would ally himself with an idiot makes no sense.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 29, 2010)

Fucking hell this isn't all going to be about Towelie is it?

WOW that was boring.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 29, 2010)

hahaha, the end! hahahahahaha


you guys heard of the steven baldwin story right?


----------



## Chee (Apr 29, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Decent episode, but why that kid would ally himself with an idiot makes no sense.





Rocky and Mugsy silly.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2010)

Good episode.

Towelie is always amusing and I loved the cripple plotline

also Cartman's rant on the jews XD


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2010)

okay episode not as funny as the past few. all the handicap kids in the camped looked like looney toons characters. jimmy was suppose to be bugs bunny or something. it was funny to see towley again. he went from weed to meth to crack.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> okay episode not as funny as the past few. all the handicap kids in the camped looked like looney toons characters. jimmy was suppose to be bugs bunny or something. it was funny to see towley again. he went from weed to meth to crack.



This one


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 29, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> What were the guitar strings and captions referencing?
> 
> Decent episode, but why that kid would ally himself with an idiot makes no sense.




You've never seen the show Intervention? It's usually on A&E

Loony Tune references galore....


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2010)

That episode was fucking fantastic.

I loved the Intervention parody.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 30, 2010)

Liked it a lot. Looney Toons and Intevention are a good combination

The shark was perfect.


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh god the shark.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2010)

knowing how trey and matt are wonder if they meant to imply that the looney toones are all handicap or dumb with all the handicap kids being based off them.


----------



## Noah (Apr 30, 2010)

Sweet jesus, that Tardicaca song was amazing.

On a completed unrelated note: lol, tardicaca 

(Droopy Tard was the best one)


----------



## Punpun (May 1, 2010)

The little kid with the idiot makes me think of this smiley 

Funny eps


----------



## John (May 1, 2010)

Got a little too repetitive for my taste. It was great to see Towelie again though, I guess this makes up for him not appearing in 200 and 201.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2010)

"Mimsyyyy!"

Effin' funny episode. The generic old cartoon method of the villians' comedic fail was gold. Intervention parody was good too. lol, the raping shark


----------



## John (Oct 6, 2010)

New episode tonight.


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 6, 2010)

John said:


> New episode tonight.



Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 6, 2010)

Good shit.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2010)

good to see new southpark again. funny episode vagisal for cartman


----------



## Koppachino (Oct 7, 2010)

lol, I love the episode, glad to see South Park hasn't lost it. Episodes centered around Cartman and Butters never fail to impress.

Also, the next week's Jersey Shore episode looks like it's going to be hilarious.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 7, 2010)

Kinda tame this week, but made up with all the Vagisil jokes.

*Vagisil*- used for clearing that order off your woman's sniz.


----------



## Corran (Oct 7, 2010)

Vagisil - I scream, you scream, we all scream for Vagisil vaginal cream.

So not being american I didn't get much of the NASCAR stuff. Still had fun parts though.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 7, 2010)

I always wondered why I couldn't get into Nascar. I'm not poor or stupid enough.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2010)

vagisil guy's wife was awesome


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm gonna turn left over here


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 7, 2010)

Epic sode 

South Park has still got it. Cartman and Butters episodes are definitely some of the best. I also like it when Kenny plays a role in episodes too. He's really getting lucky, being on an active race track and *not* dying.

I'm hoping they keep a limit on the pop-culture episodes for the rest of this season though. I enjoy them, but they're starting to get a little old.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 8, 2010)

*jersey shore on south park NEXT WEEK*

it's going to be jokes don't miss it


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MakeEmum (Oct 8, 2010)

bout time


----------



## firefist (Oct 8, 2010)

MUST WATCH!


----------



## E (Oct 8, 2010)

excellent                    **


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2010)

Must                  see


----------



## Fancy (Oct 8, 2010)

LOLOL it's like your dream come tru isn't it?

south park and tanned juiceheads


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 8, 2010)

Should be good


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 8, 2010)

Fuckin awesome, can't wait


----------



## Aiku (Oct 8, 2010)

This. Is. Madness.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 8, 2010)

here comes another one of them turn thingys again


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Oct 8, 2010)

There are to many to pick from, just love them all


----------



## Rannic (Oct 12, 2010)

How am I just finding this thread? 

Classic Cartman and Butters episode.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh no, South Park is reminding the rest of the world about the douche bags that give New Jersey an even worse name 

Atleast it will be hilarious


----------



## Rannic (Oct 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Oh no, South Park is reminding the rest of the world about the douche bags that give New Jersey an even worse name
> 
> Atleast it will be hilarious



Are you by chance from Jersey?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 13, 2010)

Of course he is. Can't you smell him from here?

J/k!


----------



## Fancy (Oct 13, 2010)

10pm central comedy


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 13, 2010)

Rannic said:


> Are you by chance from Jersey?



Unfortunately. As much as I hate it it's nothing like Jersey Shore, even people here make fun of those tools 



Blitzomaru said:


> Of course he is. Can't you smell him from here?
> 
> J/k!



THE FUCK YOU SAY TO ME! THE FUCK YOU SAY TO ME! 

*leaves the room for 30 seconds*

Ok I'm good now, it's a Jersey thing.


----------



## Koi (Oct 13, 2010)

90% of the people who give Jersey a bad name for the rest of us are, in fact, actually from New York/Staten Island.  FACT.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 13, 2010)

Koi said:


> 90% of the people who give Jersey a bad name for the rest of us are, in fact, actually from New York/Staten Island.  FACT.



This man(?) speaks the truth.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



episode was hilarious the snookie thing rapping cartman was funny and the town asking osama bin for help against new jersey was funny.


----------



## Corran (Oct 14, 2010)

Tango down.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 14, 2010)

I gotta admit; I was a bit skeptical, but when Snooki arrived I bust a gut.

10 to 1 odds they actually talk about this on Jersey Shore.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2010)

He's forgotten how to do Cartman's voice hasn't he?


----------



## Butcher (Oct 14, 2010)

The latest episodes are now reminding me of the old Southpark, and how I use to piss myself in laughter.

Hopefully this keeps up.


----------



## Shanoa (Oct 14, 2010)

This week episode is funny 

the snooki thing got me falling off the couch laughing 



Koi said:


> 90% of the people who give Jersey a bad name for the rest of us are, in fact, actually from New York/Staten Island.  FACT.



somewhat true mainly from Staten Island though


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

Episode was good, but i think it could have been a lot better.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 15, 2010)

I love Randy. The guy is easily the best character after the 4 boys. Infact I find him much funnier.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 15, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> 10 to 1 odds they actually talk about this on Jersey Shore.


Not until next season they won't


----------



## Corran (Oct 15, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> I love Randy. The guy is easily the best character after the 4 boys. Infact I find him much funnier.



Randy has the most interesting character transition through South Park's 14 seasons


----------



## Punpun (Oct 15, 2010)

What's being called "cabbage" or sth means ? 

It's like the only thing I didn't understand. Unless it's a Jersey thing.


----------



## John (Oct 15, 2010)

Perverted King said:


> I love Randy. The guy is easily the best character after the 4 boys. Infact I find him much funnier.


He became my favorite character a couple seasons back. The part when he flipped over the guy to kick him in the back of the head during the interrogation scene had me in stitches. I had to rewatch it several times.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 15, 2010)

Hilarious episode, was dyin' laughing.




Mandom said:


> What's being called "cabbage" or sth means ?
> 
> I's like the only thing I didn't understand. Unless it's a Jersey thing.





I lived in NJ, never heard it in my life. Unless it's a North Jersey thing, those scumbags.


----------



## Fancy (Oct 15, 2010)

it was funny, thought it'd be funnier


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 15, 2010)

My bf tells me he has family fron Rhode Island who are sort of like that and he's somewhat sad about that. I noticed Maryland (where I live) was still part of NJ in the map at the end. D: The ending of the episode was absolutely beautiful. And Kyle's mom kicks ass.


----------



## Koi (Oct 15, 2010)

WE GOT HIM


----------



## Punpun (Oct 16, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I lived in NJ, never heard it in my life. Unless it's a North Jersey thing, those scumbags.



Haha. Must be this.


----------



## dilbot (Oct 16, 2010)

One of the best episodes in the entire series no doubt!!


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 16, 2010)

ahh how I like this show


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2010)

funny episode their making fun of inception


----------



## Koi (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh man, this is awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2010)

...Freddy Kruger.


----------



## Corran (Oct 21, 2010)

I still haven't seen Inception


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 21, 2010)

Decent episode, didn't get many laughs from me though.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 21, 2010)

At the end of the day, Freddy would oneshot Inception w/o a care in the world. 

I don't think I'll ever be able to listen to "Give a Hoot, Don't Pollute" ever again.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 21, 2010)

Butterfly poon lol...


----------



## Koi (Oct 21, 2010)

Lmao not gonna lie, if I could go into dreams like that, I wouldn't waste my time doing real-world shit.  I'd probably be like a magical rainbow cat or something.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2010)

the pizza man


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Butterfly poon lol...


 As soon as Randy went into the dream I knew something funny was going to happen.
"I'm flying free with my beautiful butterfly wings"!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 22, 2010)

So how much of that relied on me having seen Inception?


----------



## Koi (Oct 22, 2010)

Not much.  If you know the basic plot you should have been a-okay.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know the basic plot. I got most of the episode but I didn't have a clue wtf was going on when those guys with guns suddenly entered the scene.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 22, 2010)

^ just as planned


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 24, 2010)

That last episode  haha leo


----------



## superattackpea (Oct 24, 2010)

Koi said:


> Lmao not gonna lie, if I could go into dreams like that, I wouldn't waste my time doing real-world shit.  I'd probably be like a magical rainbow cat or something.



Look up how to lucid dream, it's a method that gives you complete conscious control over your dreams.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 24, 2010)

South park love this cartoon.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 24, 2010)

who ordered the pizza? i am going in


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2010)

big of them to apologize


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2010)

i like freddy in the end of the episode. he killed everyone in elm street for the government. thats funny


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 25, 2010)

Heh, I enjoyed the first bit about hording since my mother was (probably still is, haven't seen her in awhile) a horder. Gotta love all those akward shows about people and their dysfunctions. Freddy was my favorite part, he kicks ass.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 25, 2010)

Favorite episode is the world of warcraft.


----------



## sk3tos (Oct 26, 2010)

That last episode was crazy


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yea this episode was great.
I like the guy doing the background music. Lol


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 27, 2010)

That clockwork orange bit was great.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone know who Crunch Berry, Mysterion, Human kite and Mosquito are?

I think Crunch Berry may be Kenny.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 28, 2010)

Hehehe... 

Gotta love the Friends and them kicking out Cartman. But, other than that, gotta love all the references here, including the Clockwork Orange one.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 28, 2010)

I love how Cartman beat the shit out of them


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2010)

FLUFFY G said:


> Does anyone know who Crunch Berry, Mysterion, Human kite and Mosquito are?
> 
> I think Crunch Berry may be Kenny.



Mosquito is obviously Kyle 


Human Kite is Clyde



they showed a new kid, who is either chrunch berry or mysterion


----------



## Corran (Oct 28, 2010)

Would Kyle let himself get beaten up like that though?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2010)

mysterion is definitely kenny


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2010)

It was Kyle, live with it.  Same voice, he spoke to Cartman in the same way, was scared of his mom, etc.

also was this a part 1 of a two parter or is it just one of those comicy endings?


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 28, 2010)

Clockwork Orange reference was awesome, right right?


----------



## John (Oct 28, 2010)

Last episode needed moar Randy.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 28, 2010)

probably kill keny and have him ask a favor to Satan


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 29, 2010)

Hm, bf thinks Kenny is the Kite and Clyde is Mysterion. And so that leaves Kyle the with the mosquito. Which does make sense since Cartman totally hates him. xD I barely even remember who Clyde or the kid who's doing Crunchberry is. I do think that Timmy had the best costume ever. Ironmaiden? XD


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2010)

Clyde has a pretty unique voice for South Park, and Kite has that voice


----------



## Silvermateus (Oct 29, 2010)

i think Kenny is Mysterion, it makes perfect sense, the boy with no proper voice, has an epicly serious voice  also, how awesome was it that Tom Cruise was still dead on the moon! haha


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 29, 2010)

The BP messages were fucking hilarious. And  at naked on a rug


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2010)

Its too bad they killed Pip, would have been awesome if they all went to beat up Pip for being British


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 30, 2010)

Silvermateus said:


> i think Kenny is Mysterion, it makes perfect sense, the boy with no proper voice, has an epicly serious voice  also, how awesome was it that Tom Cruise was still dead on the moon! haha



This was my first impressiion too. But who is Kyle?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Oct 30, 2010)

Insheeption is the best one by far (that old guy made it happen with his bg music)... I don't really like the episodes this season. I'm quite disappointed with the turn out of ideas.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2010)

> But who is Kyle?


Mosquito.


It's mosquito


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 30, 2010)

Cartman is my fav.


----------



## Silvermateus (Oct 30, 2010)

Fuck You Guys, IM GOING HOOME! arsehooles


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2010)

Mysterion is probably Clyde or Craig.


----------



## Koi (Nov 3, 2010)

OH



SHIT


----------



## Koi (Nov 3, 2010)

OH GOD IT'S LIKE TOTORO

THIS IS SO WRONG

SO WROOOOOONG


----------



## Jing (Nov 3, 2010)

Koi said:


> OH GOD IT'S LIKE TOTORO
> 
> THIS IS SO WRONG
> 
> SO WROOOOOONG



I thought that scene looked familiar. Cartman riding Cthulhu was funny as shit.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm getting huge Higurashi no naku koro ni vibes over Kenny's power.


----------



## Corran (Nov 4, 2010)

Castiel said:


> It was Kyle, live with it.  Same voice, he spoke to Cartman in the same way, was scared of his mom, etc.


Oh look, I have some delicious crow for you  


Koi said:


> OH GOD IT'S LIKE TOTORO
> 
> THIS IS SO WRONG
> 
> SO WROOOOOONG



 I knew I had seen something like that before.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't believe who Mysterion was!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenny! Unbelievable! Kenny of all people, Mysterion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2010)

and lol at the Lebron James commercial spoof.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 4, 2010)

eat my dick castiel


----------



## Silvermateus (Nov 4, 2010)

i predicted Mysterion was kenny a few pages back


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2010)

A *retroactive* spider 

So _that's_ how Kenny functions.

Also guess I was wrong 

I'm about 76% certain the whole Kyle/Clyde thing was on purpose, I mean just look at how long they focused on them before telling us which was which.

Well played




FapperWocky said:


> eat my dick castiel


I don't swing that way, but I'm sure you'll find someone eventually.  Don't give up hope


----------



## DragonTiger (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh, no doubt the kyle/clyde thing was on purpose. I had just gotten done arguing who was who right before that happened. They knew we didn't know who was who.

So much lampshading in this episode


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2010)

When was the last 3-parter in South Park?  Aside from Imagination Land


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 4, 2010)

I think it was.


----------



## Silvermateus (Nov 4, 2010)

well mosquito was clyde obviously, and Kite was Kyle... but who the hell is MintBerry Crunch


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2010)

some guy that only showed up like 2 times

also not obvious, nose gave him a pretty kyle voice


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2010)

episode was funny so kenny was mysterion and they sorta explained why he comes back. his parents were probably the cause of it because of the cult. and cartman riding Cthulu like the dog from never ending story.


----------



## Silvermateus (Nov 4, 2010)

lol Totoro


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 4, 2010)

the spoofing is funny, but wasn't their a problem just a week or 2 ago of them borrowing materiel?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2010)

There's a difference between parody and using exact word for word passages from another parody


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah, but totoro is hardly a topical reference.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 5, 2010)

I was not aware that parodies are required to be topical.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2010)

Silvermateus said:


> well mosquito was clyde obviously, and Kite was Kyle... but who the hell is MintBerry Crunch





Castiel said:


> some guy that only showed up like 2 times
> 
> also not obvious, nose gave him a pretty kyle voice



 Isn't his name like Kevin or something? Wasn't he the guy with the light saber in that pirate episode?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 5, 2010)

Part of the Cthulhu spoof was based on Totoro, which is obvious to anime fans.

The part where he's flying on his back pumping his fist in the air is a reference to an old 80's movie called The Never Ending Story:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWnW-OuggoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

VastoLorDae said:


> Isn't his name like Kevin or something? Wasn't he the guy with the light saber in that pirate episode?



Looked it up.

His name is Bradley


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> Part of the Cthulhu spoof was based on Totoro, which is obvious to anime fans.
> 
> The part where he's flying on his back pumping his fist in the air is a reference to an old 80's movie called The Never Ending Story:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWnW-OuggoE[/YOUTUBE]



when i saw it i thought the same. that it was like the never ending story


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

Song is from Totoro though


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 5, 2010)

People thought Kyle was Mysterion? Didn't he get unmasked last season at the end? They didn't show his face close up, but it clearly wasn't Kyle's jewfro


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2010)

Nas

funniest part of the episode


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 5, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> I was not aware that parodies are required to be topical.



problem is it's not relevant (cause it's not a timely parody cause...) and it's old.

wth, who's watched totoro and never ending story lately?  

it's an homage from left field.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 5, 2010)

Heh, I got totally tricked on who was who, probably intended. The part about Kenny was real dark. I thought Cartman on Cthulhu's stomach was a Totoro thing. But I wasn't sure until I saw the flight scene, it was a beauty.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 5, 2010)

Tu-tu-lu, C-thu-lhu. You and the dark one Cthulhu...


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 6, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Song is from Totoro though



Well obviously. I think you'll find every single person who has brought up the Never Ending Story also said it's a spoof of Totoro. The Totoro thing is the major spoof but they used elements of that too. It's pretty obvious it spoofs several things at once.



FapperWocky said:


> wth, who's watched totoro and never ending story lately?



*raises hand*


----------



## Slice (Nov 6, 2010)

I guess it has been like 15 or even 20 years since i last saw the Neverending story - still a great homage.

But i had never heard of Totoro before so the song confused me.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 7, 2010)

Pilaf said:


> Well obviously. I think you'll find every single person who has brought up the Never Ending Story also said it's a spoof of Totoro. The Totoro thing is the major spoof but they used elements of that too. It's pretty obvious it spoofs several things at once.


No it's not. It has absolutely nothing to do with Neverending Story both in content and spoof, and has everything to do with Totoro, since Trey and Matt are huge anime geeks and even speak Japanese.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 7, 2010)

i thought of neverending story too, since i didn't watch totoro


----------



## Koi (Nov 7, 2010)

I think Trey's wife is actually Japanese, and he's actually fluent.  Hence the accuracy in the "Good Times with Weapons" episode and "Chinpokomon."  But yeah, it's from Totoro, not the Neverending Story.  I can't find the song on YouTube, though.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 7, 2010)

What's with the parody nazism guys?
ANY SCENE MAY ONLY PARODY ONE, UND ONLY ONE THING.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh God, the Justin Bieber bit was hilarious.


----------



## Koi (Nov 10, 2010)

MINT-BERRY_ CRRRRRUNCH!_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2010)

Koi said:


> MINT-BERRY_ CRRRRRUNCH!_



"fucking mint berry crunch"


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 11, 2010)

WOW, did any of you catch the joke Cartman slipped in this episode?

"Say what you will, Human Kike"



(Kike being a racial slur for Jewish people, instead of saying Human Kite, for you slow people)


----------



## Judecious (Nov 11, 2010)

Killing justin bieber was the greatest thing ever


----------



## Frieza (Nov 11, 2010)

Mint-berry Crunch pissing his pants, then running away was epic.

I totally agree with Eric killing bieber and his fanbase..


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 11, 2010)

geez. Man. Why is south park getting less funnier each episode...  

I liked there old stuff better. No offense.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2010)

Caelus said:


> WOW, did any of you catch the joke Cartman slipped in this episode?
> 
> "Say what you will, Human Kike"
> 
> ...



Clearly bro, people in here were asking why he didn't make that joke earlier actually.


----------



## SYSC (Nov 11, 2010)

Justin Bieber death was lolfunny. But I expected more from the ep.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ehh, The only funny parts were when Kenny kept killing himself. 
Other then that, this episode was .


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2010)

oh jesus first Totoro, now that kitty cartoon (Looney Tunes?)


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2010)

Fucking Mint Berry Crunch.

How does it work? 

And yeah Castiel, I'm like 95% sure I remember that from a Looney Toons cartoon. 

The episode sort of disappointed me at the end though. I feel like they didn't have enough time to do everything they wanted to do, and I was half expecting a fourth episode until I saw the 1 minute comic montage of Mint Berry Crunch fixing everything at the end.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2010)

bruce vilanch in a rat costume


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 11, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Fucking Mint Berry Crunch.
> 
> How does it work?
> 
> ...



i think it's pepe le'pieux the skunk...or maybe something else..

mintberry crunch watching judge judy


----------



## Darc (Nov 11, 2010)

I def wanted a part four but these 3 weeks have been win, loved this lil trilogy thing, Kenny finally exposed lol



Castiel said:


> bruce vilanch in a rat costume



Yo real talk me and my mom were rolling when he said that, fucking South Park


----------



## John (Nov 11, 2010)

Mintberry Crunch was the best part of the episode. I hope he makes good on his promise and returns to Earth again someday.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 11, 2010)

John said:


> Mintberry Crunch was the best part of the episode. I hope he makes good on his promise and returns to Earth again someday.



He has the worst powers ever and the whole thing was superman like


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 11, 2010)

I thought at the beginning that Mint would actually have powers. Then I decided that he obviously doesn't a minute later. ESP?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 12, 2010)

Cthulhu was the cutest dark lord ever. And I'd like to know why Butters is still in the cage. xD As for Bradley, my jaw dropped. Poor Kenny! He's just going to go insane and kill everyone one day.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 12, 2010)

South Park FTW
Best cartoon ever.


----------



## mmfx (Nov 13, 2010)

Lmao at the latest episode. Mintberry Crunch turning out to be the unlikely hero :3. Poor Kenny.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 13, 2010)

so what's the deal? kenny isn't just resurrected, he's reborn ea time?


----------



## Judecious (Nov 13, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> so what's the deal? kenny isn't just resurrected, he's reborn ea time?



Yeah and he grows over night


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 13, 2010)

I recall that they said in an earlier season that that's how he keeps coming back, but I thought it was retconned


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2010)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I recall that they said in an earlier season that that's how he keeps coming back, but I thought it was retconned



 Yup when his parents thought about having another baby. He died and at the end he was born, and the mother said something like "why does this keep happening" or "This is like the 50th time this has happened".


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2010)

funny episode so they changed how kenny come back to life. and crunch berry crunch saving the world was funny.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 16, 2010)

lol, south park getting sued for infringing on "what what in the butt".

they'll probably get sued for that awful totoro reference. 

It's not a parody when u r just retelling the same thing


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 18, 2010)

Liked tonight's episode: Shake Weight reference was kinda old hat but Randy jacking off to food was not too shabby. 

Food Porn FTW.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 18, 2010)

So, another episode about what Trey's been watching on TV.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 18, 2010)

Jove said:


> So, another episode about what Trey's been watching on TV.



I think that was just him trying to tell his wife something.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 18, 2010)

I think it was him trying to tell us that things will be ok when the show concludes next year.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Nov 18, 2010)

Episode was hilarious....Randy is the best character of them all!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> lol, south park getting sued for infringing on "what what in the butt".
> 
> they'll probably get sued for that awful totoro reference.
> 
> It's not a parody when u r just retelling the same thing



How are they getting sued? I coulda sworn the what what in the butt dude said he gave them permission?

Anyway, anybody want an old fashioned?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2010)

How was that supposed to work, Randy had his balls removed like 10 episodes ago.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Nov 19, 2010)

Shake Weight  OMFG Best Thing in ep


----------



## Evolet (Nov 19, 2010)

Castiel said:


> How was that supposed to work, Randy had his balls removed like 10 episodes ago.


Doesn't mean he still can't have a sex drive....especially for food.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 19, 2010)

I watched the cooking network a whole lot and even checked out cookbooks for plenty of the people involved. I thought the episode is great and everyone should be sexually excited by food. Plus the shakeweight, sleep mode, amazing. xD


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2010)

Evolet said:


> Doesn't mean he still can't have a sex drive....especially for food.



You seem to fundamentally misunderstand so many things about the sex drive


----------



## Judecious (Nov 19, 2010)

Alucard4Blood said:


> Shake Weight  OMFG Best Thing in ep



 the jizzing was a bit too much


----------



## Evolet (Nov 19, 2010)

Castiel said:


> You seem to fundamentally misunderstand so many things about the sex drive



Do explain.


----------



## John (Nov 19, 2010)

Judecious said:


> the jizzing was a bit too much


Agreed, it was very unrealistic. I don't know about the rest of you but I can't produce half that much. They got the cab fare right though.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2010)

Evolet said:


> Do explain.



Ever wonder why a male dog that humped everything in sight STOPS doing that when his balls are removed?

Yeah, I genuinely don't know how to get any clearer? It really is self evident


----------



## Evolet (Nov 19, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Ever wonder why a male dog that humped everything in sight STOPS doing that when his balls are removed?
> 
> Yeah, I genuinely don't know how to get any clearer? It really is self evident



They don't always stop.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2010)

Randy never had his balls removed.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh yeah ! Harder ! Faster ! You're almost there !


----------



## Black Duck (Mar 29, 2011)

South Park is da shiAt... 
Before i started watching anime, i was addicted to South Park and i know almost everything about the show and the episodes at least until the 12th season.

"Hey Sharon, my eyes.. are up here!"


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 31, 2011)

*South park fans!!*

New season starts April 27th.  Any guesses as to what some of the new episodes will be about, or anything you would like to see.

I am gonna go with a Rebecca Black episode and something about the Japan earthquake

OOoo Randy how I have missed you


----------



## Bioness (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice I look forward to watch some of their new work


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 31, 2011)

How Americans, who have such big penises, are responsible for the earthquakes.


----------



## Death (Mar 31, 2011)

Rebecca Black episode will be golden.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 31, 2011)

Caelus said:


> How Americans, who have such big penises, are responsible for the earthquakes.




HA HA that episode was guuuud


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 31, 2011)

Hopefully less current event shit, more of the old fashioned stuff.

The commentary on current events can be funny, but it gets really tiring, and they've been doing it a lot lately.


----------



## Jing (Mar 31, 2011)

Randy is God...


----------



## Harihara (Mar 31, 2011)

Haven't really watched south park lately but if they do a Rebecca Black episode I'd definitely tune in to watch it.


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2011)

Randy is fucking awesome 

They better make fun of Chris Brown this season


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 31, 2011)

Bender said:


> Randy is fucking awesome
> 
> They better make fun of Chris Brown this season



O yea I forgot about that one.  

That would be good


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 31, 2011)

Chris Brown and Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2011)

should be a good season they will probably make fun of charlie sheen


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 31, 2011)

There probably won't be a Rebecca Black episode, but Cartman will sing Friday at some point during this season.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Mar 31, 2011)

A charlie sheen ep ya that is gonna happen

Cartmen singing friday I can't WAIT lol

and thanks for merging my thread


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 31, 2011)

there needs to be a lindsay lohan/actors cant get arrested in la episode


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 5, 2011)

Link removed

some artist renditions of southpark.  I like the woodland creature ones and the last one of Cartmen


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2011)

Things to make fun of-
Republicans
Tsunami
Middle East
Rebecca Black


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2011)

i was watching again the imagination trilogy. that was funny i liked how Jason said "Man, I do not want to meet the kid who dreamt those things up!".


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Randy never had his balls removed.



He stated at the end of the episode that he got fake ones, didn't he?


----------



## Jena (Apr 7, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Link removed
> 
> some artist renditions of southpark.  I like the woodland creature ones and the last one of Cartmen






Yay nightmare fodder!


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah that cartmen one is really good

I want a t-shirt of that


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Who dropped the duce in the urinal? Kyle!


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 24, 2011)

New ep on Wed and I haven't been able to find a preview

anybody else found or seen one?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2011)

so a new episode this Wednesday should be good


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope so

I can't wait to see who they make fun of lol


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 24, 2011)

They often don't reveal the premise of the episode until tuesday or so.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 25, 2011)

Preview clip for the new ep The Humancentipad lol

Link removed


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 26, 2011)

So I watched Human Centipede to have an understanding of this ep.... I dont think I can ever unsee what I have seen....


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 27, 2011)

^ I don't think you had to watch it to understand the ep. 

Just be aware of it.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2011)

preview looks funny


----------



## Noah (Apr 27, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> ^ I don't think you had to watch it to understand the ep.
> 
> Just be aware of it.



Or watch Tosh's review of it. You'll never need to see the goddamn after that and you'll save yourself from burning your eyes out later.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 27, 2011)

Funny thing is that Tosh's spoiler alert made em want to see it but I forgot about it, then I saw the preview for this ep and immediately watched it on Demand.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Apr 28, 2011)

I fucking lol'd when Cartman got struck by lightning at the end.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 28, 2011)

Was kinda meh for me. They shoulda just used the shitting joke once....


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 28, 2011)

Meh. Not a very good episode. I had a feeling it wouldn't be.

Anyone else miss the days when South Park actually had a plot and a funny original situation per episode?

Back before the constant parodies of pop culture...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Meh. Not a very good episode. I had a feeling it wouldn't be.
> 
> Anyone else miss the days when South Park actually had a plot and a funny original situation per episode?
> 
> Back before the constant parodies of pop culture...



 You know how far back that actually is?


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 28, 2011)

Few seasons ago for me.

They still make some very good episodes, but most of them are meh-ish these last couple seasons...


----------



## Gowi (Apr 28, 2011)

Animated comedy in general has had it's tale ups and downs for the while (at least for me), I think we need some fresh directors or something because this cartoon monopoly is running out of consistent ideas. But I'm not bored completely of any of the heavy hitters yet.

Just wish we had something like a revival of The Critic or Duckman for some added interest, personally.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 28, 2011)

"Sorry Kyle but burrito is toooo dewwishous"  AHAHAHA

Link to the ep
watch The West Wing Online


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 28, 2011)

New episode wasn't great at all. Don't think I chuckled once, tbh.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 28, 2011)

wasnt as great as i thought it would be but it had some funny moments


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2011)

No, it was  pretty funny. You people just don't like it because you're not apple haters like me.


----------



## sel (Apr 28, 2011)

The new one was about the Human centipede if I'm right? Or at least a recent one was. Not that I watch it, I just happenned to find out in a pretty unfortunate manner. You see, in the flat I live with, the bathroom is right next to my friend's room and the walls aren't exactly thin. 

So here I am, in the loo, having a shit when I realise what I'm hearing from the next room. "And then we sew the mouth to the anus..." etc. Probably the most freaked out I've ever been in my life whilst dropping the kids off at the pool.

EEeeuuugh


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 28, 2011)

It wasn't too funny to me.  Cartman's whining was alright until the end.  

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Crowned Clown (Apr 28, 2011)

They overdid the fuck with me joke too many times and to be quite frank, the Human Centipede disgusts me too much to find humor in it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 1, 2011)

The preachy note it ended on was retarded.


----------



## G (May 2, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Things to make fun of-
> Republicans
> Tsunami
> Middle East
> *Rebecca Black*



Will happen sooner or later.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 2, 2011)

If we don't get an Osama dead joke in this week's episode, we are definitely getting one next week.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 2, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> If we don't get an Osama dead joke in this week's episode, we are definitely getting one next week.




I was just coming to say this lol


----------



## Palpatine (May 3, 2011)

Apparently we've got a Jimmy episode coming up this week.

There's a clip at South Park studios.


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2011)

I dunno what you guys are talking about. It may have been the weed or the fact that I'm not an Apple user, but that episode was fucking hilarious. A great opening episode to the 15th season.


----------



## Roxyluv (May 3, 2011)

Link removed

The Preview clip looks fantastic


----------



## Just Blaze (May 5, 2011)

Average episode.  Tyler Perry jokes have been done enough times.


----------



## Palpatine (May 5, 2011)

I found this one pretty good.

A lot better than last week.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2011)

good episode it was funny


----------



## Captain Fry (May 5, 2011)

That was pretty good, gotta say


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 5, 2011)

I enjoyed the human centipad episode but the funny bot episode was meh.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 5, 2011)

Funnybot episode was crap


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 5, 2011)

So I have to ask, were they actually referencing something in this last episode?  I had no idea what they were trying to make fun of.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 5, 2011)

I think Germans. Either way it was bad

I was hoping some Osama bin Laden stuff would have been done. Guess next episode


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 5, 2011)

I liked the human centipad episode better but this was still decent and had some nice gags.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2011)

Only good thing about this episode was Tyler Perry IMO.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> So I have to ask, were they actually referencing something in this last episode?  I had no idea what they were trying to make fun of.



I heard they were referencing Dr. Who


----------



## User Name (May 5, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I heard they were referencing Dr. Who


Daleks from Doctor Who. 


They are more fearsome than they look. Watch Doctor Who.

Too bad the Doctor didn't make an appearance. That would have been awesome.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 5, 2011)

And of course the comedy central comedy awards show...


----------



## Megaharrison (May 5, 2011)

Humancentipad was great, they really dropped the ball in the funny bot episode though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2011)

obviously the obama statement about justice was a reference to OBL.  and the robot shooting people in the face and chest and reporters laughing about it was a reference to OBL death celebrations.  and of course CC awards show , guess south park writers didn't like it.  anybody seen the broadway show btw?


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2011)

The only thing in the episode that literally made me lol was the ending when they sealed Tyler Perry underground, and he was like, "HELLURR?!"


----------



## Roxyluv (May 6, 2011)

I laughed pretty hard when the german president first showed up and was breathing really hard and when Cartmen was speaking german and rubbing Kyle


----------



## Rannic (May 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The only thing in the episode that literally made me lol was the ending when they sealed Tyler Perry underground, and he was like, "HELLURR?!"



I know Tyler Perry was the funniest thing in the episode


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 6, 2011)

I can't stand Tyler perry in real life let alone in a South Park episode


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

So I heard this south park will be about a royal wedding.


And yes the German breathing really loud when he first came up was really funny. But These two episodes have been meh.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

yeah the next episode they will make fun of the royal wedding but the preview said the wedding is from a royal family in Canada


----------



## Palpatine (May 11, 2011)

Already sounds like a meh episode. We'll have to see.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 11, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Already sounds like a meh episode. We'll have to see.



It did seem like an average episode until the ending... 

I enjoyed some of the centipede moments but currently this season has been lacking for me.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2011)

I didn't care much for this episode either.


----------



## geG (May 11, 2011)

Great episode. First of the season to really make me laugh


----------



## Palpatine (May 12, 2011)

^ Agreed.

Mr. Mackey was brilliant in this one. The last scene with the prince ripping off the princesses arm was hilarious too.


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2011)

i liked this episode was really funny that last scene made me laugh a lot


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

I loved this last episode.  The canadian traditions and Mackey's outbursts had me laughing pretty hard.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 12, 2011)

Canadian tradition and Mr Mackey were funny

I don't think anyone called the royal wedding being an episode either


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2011)

I know I didn't.

I'm shocked at that.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 12, 2011)

I know so far none of the predictions have happened I am pretty sure


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 12, 2011)

The prolly did it cause they weren't able to make fun directly of the wedding by using any footage or pardoy of any footage. So they just flipped it and made it canadian. 

Scott is a dick.


----------



## Cardoc (May 13, 2011)

Scott is a Dick... as per tradition!


----------



## Koral (May 13, 2011)

Season 15 was off to a great start then episode 3 happened.


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2011)

What are you talking about?

This season has been bland so far.

I didn't care for this one much either, but it's the best thus far.


----------



## Palpatine (May 14, 2011)

Season 15 is off to a crappy start, I admit.

The last episode was at least good though.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 18, 2011)

preview clip for tomorrows episode
Link removed

Randy needs some serious air time


----------



## Hollow Prince (May 18, 2011)

Omg... Cartman is so damn revengeful and glad to see Randy back teaching the classes about length width sizes...LOL!


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2011)

I wonder if Cartman's gonna top the way he treated Scott in this episode.


----------



## Hollow Prince (May 18, 2011)

Ha Omg, Randy for the save!


----------



## Palpatine (May 19, 2011)

Best episode of the season so far.

More episodes need to be like this.


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

T.M.I explains so much


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 19, 2011)

GAWD!!!!! I LOVE RANDY!!!!

He makes every episode fricken hilarious "Bitches be trippin all the time"


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

^Randy straight up punching that woman had me freaking rolling.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2011)

Best episode so far, hands down.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 19, 2011)

Of course it was Randy was in it 


^ best episode ever


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 19, 2011)

Who was asking for Randy? Your prayers have been answered!


----------



## Ziko (May 20, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Who was asking for Randy? Your prayers have been answered!



Freaking *everyone* was asking for Randy. He's the best character in the whole show. Screw Cartman!


----------



## Punpun (May 20, 2011)

"I'm not fat, I'm big boned"


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 20, 2011)

I loved that episode, any episodes focusing around Randy are usually gold.  Those equations were fucking brilliant.

The scene in the therapists office had me laughing my ass off.

Butters was pretty awesome in this episode too.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 21, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I loved that episode, any episodes focusing around Randy are usually gold.  Those equations were fucking brilliant.
> 
> The scene in the therapists office had me laughing my ass off.
> 
> Butters was pretty awesome in this episode too.



"Somebody get him some mud flaps"


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2011)

Anyone listened to The Book of Mormon, The Musical yet? It's quite amazing


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 21, 2011)

^ No is it funny


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 22, 2011)

Damn those equation were of such brilliance that I had to prove them...in class....needless to say people...were shocked when i explained them..


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> ^ No is it funny



It's quite amazing. Although it's only the music, so you need to be able to imagine the pla


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2011)

Slash isn't real?  Oh man, best part of the episode.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 25, 2011)

I liked this one a lot


----------



## Gabe (May 25, 2011)

last episode about randy was funny. but poor cartman still below the line


----------



## gumby2ms (May 26, 2011)

lol this weeks was actually pretty funny and actually hit a lot of serious issues once again. only other ones are were the insanity of itunes user agreements and constant upgrades.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 26, 2011)

Ooooo can't wait to watch it


----------



## eHav (May 26, 2011)

cant u guys just watch it here?

Asian Drama FC


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2011)

funny episode looks like they were making fun of the colleges taking advantage of its athletes. by making money from them and not paying them. and i like the whole slash thing.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2011)

The Slash thing was hilarious.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 27, 2011)

Finally got to see it

I didn't think this one was that good but I did like the Vooderslash or vutterslash however you say it and the song at the end


----------



## Palpatine (May 27, 2011)

Guntersloush


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 27, 2011)

Ha Ha yea that is it


----------



## DragonTiger (May 28, 2011)

But, then who was it that played at my 8th birthday party?


----------



## Palpatine (May 28, 2011)

One of our parents.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2011)

Saw the newest ep....

I didn't see that coming... at all.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 2, 2011)

That was a pretty surprising one...

Liked the Psycho reference at the end. Also, I'm pretty sure that was the same Japanese guy from the Humancentipad episode.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 2, 2011)

I was pretty floored by that ending. As soon as the hair came off and he was standing in the doorway, I knew what was coming. Awesome ending.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2011)

nice m night twist!


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2011)

lol nicely done. think it was a bit of a shout of to united states of tara.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 3, 2011)

I am only at the beggining of the new ep but I already want some shitttty sushi


speaka engrish!!!


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm still laughing over the Human Centipad episode


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah that was hilarious. The way Kyle's face vibrated as the Japanese guy farted was enough to make me hysterical.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 8, 2011)

Holy shit that ending was deep.

Its pretty clear that Trey and Matt are tired of doing the show and aren't trying to hide it anymore. The bit with sharon and randy at the end was pretty much them blatantly saying what they thought about the show.


----------



## sanx021 (Jun 8, 2011)

did they just break up sharon and randy


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> Yeah that was hilarious. The way Kyle's face vibrated as the Japanese guy farted was enough to make me hysterical.



he wasn't farting, he was shitting into Kyles mouth


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]sdR7hCjQNwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nhelia (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm surprised people liked the human centiPad episode, it was one of the least funniest they have done, imo.

Tonight was a good episode, although the pretty serious ending caught me off guard.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2011)

dude don't ruin it cause it doesn't come on for another hour where I live


and royal pudding was the least funniest episode


----------



## Koi (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh crap, I missed it. \:  Should be on again tomorrow, though.  DVR to the rescue!


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2011)

don't spoil it damnit, I live on the west coast


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 9, 2011)

Just finished the episode. 

Good episode, but this makes me wonder if South Park is ending soon...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2011)

awesome episode


----------



## Stalin (Jun 9, 2011)

There hasn't been any news of them renewing the show yet?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

Poor Stan.

He's gonna turn to drugs.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 9, 2011)

> Season 15 resumes October 5, 2011.



damn it


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 9, 2011)

Stalin said:


> There hasn't been any news of them renewing the show yet?



I've been reading that the show has been renewed for 2 more seasons, but I can't find an official source that says this.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2011)

Just watch, next episode everything is perfectly normal, as if nothing ever happend.


----------



## G (Jun 9, 2011)

Mtv is showing some random episodes in here..
Watched the christmas animals antichrist birth episode
good story


----------



## Adonis (Jun 9, 2011)

Why don't Trey and Matt just quit? They're obviously sick of doing the show and this episode would be a good enough one to go out on.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 9, 2011)

Adonis said:


> Why don't Trey and Matt just quit? They're obviously sick of doing the show and this episode would be a good enough one to go out on.



It was ironical. But hey you're shit.. The whole world is shitty and can't get a shitty joke.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 9, 2011)

Punpun said:


> It was ironical. But hey you're shit.. The whole world is shitty and can't get a shitty joke.



They've been complaining about making the show being a bummer and a drag since they've been hyping _Book of Mormon_.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2011)

They love the money too much.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2011)

this kinds seemed like the end. but wonder where the story will go after this. with stan being annoying maybe he will find new annoying friends. or next season will be like this episode never existed and everything will be the same.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2011)

That ending caught me completely off guard.

And I freaking loved the themes of cynicism and generational gaps in this episode.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 9, 2011)

tween wave seems good frankly.. No voice. Only beats. :33


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2011)

I must be getting old too because I got really annoyed by all the excess shit


----------



## Jing (Jun 9, 2011)

This was sad to watch . I grew up on this show, it taught me my first cuss word. And seeing it coming to close like this makes me feel like a big part of my childhood is dying.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2011)

Sazen said:


> damn it



they always run the first half after april and the second half after october


----------



## Rannic (Jun 9, 2011)

Does this mean were are nearing the end of South Park?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm hoping for a theatrical climax to the series.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2011)

I know Stan went with his Mom, but who did Shelly go with


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 9, 2011)

That was pretty terrible.

I wonder if Matt and Trey had a similar discussion to the one at the end. Hell, Kyle and Stan are based on Matt and Trey, so perhaps that they're no longer friends is meant to tell us something...


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2011)

good point, kind of a sad way to end it


----------



## Rannic (Jun 10, 2011)

Just read this comment on IGN it really makes you think



			
				jesse.greer2012 said:
			
		

> The way I interpret the episode is that the different characters represent a dissolving fan base. Stan’s mom represents the cynical fans who are saying the new season is sh#t and have lost all interest and have accepted this fact. Randy represents the fans who are still forcing themselves to watch the show even though they don’t actually enjoy it anymore so they are in denial. Kyle, Cartman, and Kenny are the fans who still genuinely enjoy the series while Stan represents the fans who are depressed because they want to continue to watch and enjoy it but are reluctantly losing interest.
> 
> The significance of the splitting of the different characters (like Stans parents and Stan and his friends) is that they represent the fans. I think matt and trey are asking the question without a supportive fan base can south park continue like it has.
> 
> Just one possible interpretation from my opinion. The only real option is to wait and see what happens to CC's beloved comedy


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, that's an interesting interpretation. I fall into the same group as Kyle and friends, as I enjoy the show.

I wouldn't put it past Matt and Trey if this was the real point.

I really don't want the four boys to break up, though. That would be crazy depressing.


----------



## Eki (Jun 10, 2011)

People being so serious with South Park?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2011)

look at the super serious way the ended the episode


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2011)

I feel like Stan, everything is shit.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 10, 2011)

yes this is very shitty indeed


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 10, 2011)

Eki said:


> People being so serious with South Park?



It's in lately. Family Guy has had like 3 or so genuinely serious episodes by now.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 10, 2011)

every so often I will go back and watch the older seasons of south park, cause I still get a good laugh and I remeber the good times


----------



## Koi (Jun 10, 2011)

It's a two-parter, though.  And the rest of the season is still on.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 11, 2011)

Watch Matt & Tery come back after the break and hit the reset button like nothing happened


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 11, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> It's in lately. Family Guy has had like 3 or so genuinely serious episodes by now.



Really, which ones were they? I know there was the one where Brian befriended the old lady and she died at the end (and just to twist the knife, Peter allowing the birds to leave his beard was kind of sad as well), didn't know there were others. Of course, Season 5 was so bad I couldn't watch anymore FG even if it did improve later, so I wouldn't know any Season 6+ episodes.

Futurama, naturally, had some episodes that were pretty sad as well. Also, I and quite a few people thought "Kenny Dies" was pretty sad during several parts (especially the end, I can't imagine not being there for a friend when they die and finding out their last words were wondering where I was. ), so it's not the first time South Park has had some sad moments.


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2011)

^I think that Futurama has been consistently sprinkled with sad episodes from the get go, though. But, yeah, I agree. Kenny's "death" had a few touching moments.
And a few really funny ones. Such as wanting to build a bridge to heaven to get their tickets back from Kyle and the whole town leaping on it as an innocent act of brotherly love. 

Damn! I actually felt something. I'm kind of ashamed to admit that my eyes were starting to water by the end of the episode.

I'm really hoping Stan and Kyle patch things up. Their friendship is my favorite part of the show.

That theory about the fanbase is really interesting.  I don't know if that's what they were going for, but it certainly fits.
I still like South Park, just not as much as the older episodes. It's not like I hate any of the episodes or anything, it's more just that I've shifted from diligently watching every new episode to catching it only if it's on TV.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 11, 2011)

Koi said:


> It's a two-parter, though.  And the rest of the season is still on.



we have to wait til october to see where it goes


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

A lot of people on NF are very much like Stan.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> A lot of people on NF are very much like Stan.



what, they see and hear everything as shit


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> what, they see and hear everything as shit



Yes. I can't tell you number of people who think Naruto is the crappiest manga but yet they can to this forum for the purpose of discussing it  Most people on NF tend to not like anything thats mainstream.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 11, 2011)

well cartoon network over played the crap out of it


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> well cartoon network over played the crap out of it



Really? It only came on during the Toonami era.  The last time I checked, the only English channel Naruto features on is Disney 3D and thats like once every Saturday.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 11, 2011)

4 episodes on toonami


----------



## Kuya (Jun 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TrO9iEBrCc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 12, 2011)

Kuya said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TrO9iEBrCc[/YOUTUBE]​



At least he's reppin the Lebron jersey


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 12, 2011)

you trippin dawg


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 6, 2011)

New episode premiered tonight. Anybody catch it.

I thought it was decent, but I would have welcomed a change of pace, like they had with Kenny being dead for most of one season.


----------



## Starstalker (Oct 6, 2011)

I really hoped that they would remove Stan from the show...he is the most boring character IMO.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 6, 2011)

it was odd for sure


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 6, 2011)

South Park is back in business. Fuck yeah bitches.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2011)

i liked the new episode it was funny


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 6, 2011)

ASS BURGERS!!!!


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 6, 2011)

didn't Jimmy Buffet sing that in the HIV episode


----------



## eHav (Oct 6, 2011)

i think he sang "aids burger"


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 7, 2011)

This episode was a little awkward admittedly.

It was still pretty good, but I would have supported Stan moving away for several episodes.


----------



## Frieza (Oct 7, 2011)

Stan your being a little debbie lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 7, 2011)

^ u mean debbie downer


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

Is the new episode worth watching? 
I've been hearing mixed things about it.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> Is the new episode worth watching?
> I've been hearing mixed things about it.



It?s 20 freaking minutes.. who cares if it?s not worth it.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 7, 2011)

it depends on your point of view


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

Ziko said:


> It?s 20 freaking minutes.. who cares if it?s not worth it.


Hey, my time is _very_ precious. 
That's why I'm on NF all the time.



Zapp Brannigan said:


> it depends on your point of view


I'll just watch it.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

I was loving the ending until everything went back to normal. Didn't exactly ruin it for me though. I guess the ultimate moral is... don't fix it if it ain't broken?


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I was loving the ending until everything went back to normal. Didn't exactly ruin it for me though. I guess the ultimate moral is... don't fix it if it ain't broken?



I feel really bad for Stan 

Although I did like that fan theory about the last two episodes (that may have been posted here?) about how Stan was supposed to represent the fans of SP [critical, complaining because the show had changed, etc.], so if we're going off that assumption maybe the message is, "this is how it's going to be so deal with it."


----------



## perman07 (Oct 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I was loving the ending until everything went back to normal. Didn't exactly ruin it for me though. I guess the ultimate moral is... don't fix it if it ain't broken?


I think it's more "fixing something will break something else"


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I was loving the ending until everything went back to normal. Didn't exactly ruin it for me though. I guess the ultimate moral is... don't fix it if it ain't broken?



But it kind of didn't go back to normal. Stan was wasted.

Anyone gonna watch that documentary about how they make south park?


----------



## Ziko (Oct 8, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Anyone gonna watch that documentary about how they make south park?



Wait what where?!


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 8, 2011)

Ziko said:


> Wait what where?!



on sunday night at 10


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2011)

I lol'd so hard at the ending. xD


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

That ending was awesome, yes.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 13, 2011)

That episode was kind of meh for me.

The ending was funny though.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 13, 2011)

I liked the episode..... the thing was ...they never really went far on the stereotypes of mexicans  I wouldn't have gotten offended 

Best ending ever


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2011)

Randy Darth Vader NOOOOOOO


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

Was that scene with Butters naked in front of all the Mexicans a reference to _The Life of Brian?_


----------



## Corran (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Was that scene with Butters naked in front of all the Mexicans a reference to _The Life of Brian?_



 yes it was. The guys love Monty Python


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 14, 2011)

I was laughing pretty hard from it


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that was a good episode.

Kyle's still a better leader of the Meheecans.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 14, 2011)

yea Butters, it still took you 2 weeks to cross the border


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 14, 2011)

I recently heard that some Mexicans really are heading back home because job prospects are better there. Don't know if that holds any truth. It was certainly some fun seeing this episode following that. About time Butters got something good going on.


----------



## Jena (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw that German episode from this season for the first time today. 
I know it's kind of old, but it was really funny. 
I like the Germans' jokes, how Cartman tried to sell Kyle out to the Germans, and the black kid who was the only one who thought Tyler Perry was funny. 
I needed a good laugh after school today.


----------



## Jing (Oct 19, 2011)

Lemmiwinks!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 19, 2011)

Is Lemmiwinks back?


----------



## Jing (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah he and the other animal ghosts came back to fight his brother Wikileaks.


----------



## Noah (Oct 19, 2011)

I haven't laughed at an episode like that in a long time.


----------



## Darc (Oct 20, 2011)

When they threw Cartmen under the bus me and my mom died laughing omg


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2011)

This episode was so fucking funny.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 20, 2011)

I loved how they immediately just forgot about Cartman after he was thrown under the bus. 

Also Lemmiwinks vs. Wikileaks was epic.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 20, 2011)

> Yeah he and the other animal ghosts came back to fight his brother Wikileaks.



I haven't had access to a TV in about two weeks? Was that in the Mexican episode or the latest one?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

The latest one.

The scene where the theme is interrupted by Cartman being thrown under the bus was phenomenal.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LFvST99QNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jing (Oct 20, 2011)

How did Cartman survive that with only a broken arm and leg? My god


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 20, 2011)

Cause he's not big boned, he's fat....


----------



## perman07 (Oct 20, 2011)

Am I the only one who found this last episode unfunny? I didn't think the 2 episodes were that great either, but better than this one.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 20, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Am I the only one who found this last episode unfunny? I didn't think the 2 episodes were that great either, but better than this one.


If you find it unfunny then you didn't understand it. If you didn't, I fail to see why would even watch South Park in the first place.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 20, 2011)

Loved the Cartman bus accident, but the Gomez joke was what killed me!


----------



## perman07 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> If you find it unfunny then you didn't understand it. If you didn't, I fail to see why would even watch South Park in the first place.


I have watched South Park religiously for 10 years, but nice of you to think that whoever likes other South Park episodes than you aren't *true* SP fans. I think South Park has noticeably dropped these last couple of years though.

I personally found this a poor use of Lemmiwinks and Wikileaks, the first part of the episode was decent before they got introduced. Lemmiwinks wandering around Mr. Slaves innards was insanely funny, this just felt like a forced reference to past greatness.

I also thought the teachers acted out of character when they tried to kill Cartman. Characters should shape the plot, not the other way around, and this was just lazy writing in my book.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

The murderous acts of the teachers _was_ out of character, but I thought everything else was funny. I thought Lemmiwinks' return was handled quite cleverly.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't wait until I see this. *Wiki*leaks?


----------



## Koi (Oct 20, 2011)

Not that the episodes aren't funny lately, but man I really think they're hard to watch at times because the voices are so off sometimes, ESPCIALLY Cartman's.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 20, 2011)

Koi said:


> Not that the episodes aren't funny lately, but man I really think they're hard to watch at times because the voices are so off sometimes, ESPCIALLY Cartman's.



i noticed that, cartman, stan, kenny and butters all sounded the same


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

Hm. I haven't noticed.


----------



## Koi (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, Stan and Cartman especially-- they're both voiced by Trey.  They alter the voices with a computer but apparently it's either not enough or he's just not getting it right before the sound edits.  It's kind of weird, because it's been pretty obvious the last season or so, but really not before that.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 21, 2011)

considering the fact that Matt and Trey do majority of the voices


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 21, 2011)

perman07 said:


> I have watched South Park religiously for 10 years, but nice of you to think that whoever likes other South Park episodes than you aren't *true* SP fans. *I think South Park has noticeably dropped these last couple of years though.*
> 
> I personally found this a poor use of Lemmiwinks and Wikileaks, the first part of the episode was decent before they got introduced. Lemmiwinks wandering around Mr. Slaves innards was insanely funny, this just felt like a forced reference to past greatness.
> 
> I also thought the teachers acted out of character when they tried to kill Cartman. Characters should shape the plot, not the other way around, and this was just lazy writing in my book.



I actually kind of agree with this. Overall, the last few seasons have been nowhere as good as seasons 6 or 7 for example. Episodes like Christian Rock Hard and Red Sleigh Down are brilliant imo.

However, I think that most of the episodes are still good. Occasionally they have a crap few episodes though, especially when they are starting out on a new season.


----------



## Grape (Oct 21, 2011)

I think it's gone downhill because they insist on making each episode in less than a week, so ideas are harder to think of.

Though, the Butters Multiple Personality episode was great. Did not see the twist coming... Brilliant I thought. I was sooo shocked.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 21, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I think it's gone downhill because they insist on making each episode in less than a week, so ideas are harder to think of.
> 
> Though, the Butters Multiple Personality episode was great. Did not see the twist coming... Brilliant I thought. I was sooo shocked.



I think this is a problem too. I think they could come up with some pretty brilliant ideas if they gave themselves more time.


----------



## seastone (Oct 21, 2011)

I found the episode funny. I cracked up when the teachers tried to kill Cartman. 


Though anyone feel that the tone of episode changed half way in?

The first half seemed to address bullying and the physiological effect of gossiping the Internet can have on younger kids. More so if the gossip if false or exaggerated.  

Then the second half involves supernatural beings, hyper intelligent rats and Teacher's causally try to murder one of their students. That the whole episode was resolved with killing a rat and embarrassing Mr Macky for trying to kill Cartman. 


It just strikes me that the initial idea was to address the modern day bullying and then decided that they wanted to have a humorous adventure type of episode with supernatural beings and over the top characters(Macky tried to kill Cartman).


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 21, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I think it's gone downhill because they insist on making each episode in less than a week, so ideas are harder to think of.
> 
> Though, the Butters Multiple Personality episode was great. Did not see the twist coming... Brilliant I thought. I was sooo shocked.



when the owner of City Wok wasn't actually chinese


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 24, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing a Lemmiwinks episode every season or two. The stories are funny. Has anyone else noticed that Lemmiwinks' story is a reference to the 1977 The Hobbits animated film?


----------



## perman07 (Oct 28, 2011)

The musical episode was hilarious!


----------



## S (Oct 28, 2011)

The musical episode was the best episode of the season so far. Fucking love Randy Bro.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2011)

I agree, I was laughing all the way through.


----------



## Darc (Oct 28, 2011)

They really didn't have to kill off that kid, that shit was actually legit sad


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2011)

I didn't even see the kid get killed. 

Was Randy dressing as Spider-Man a coincidence, or a reference to the Spider-Man Musical?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2011)

The Orgullo de Mantequilla episode was fucking hilarious.

How all the Mexicans were going back to Mexican and Americans were telling Mexicans that the US is the place to stay and I loved how Eric just went and electrocuted them.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 30, 2011)

> I didn't even see the kid get killed.
> 
> Was Randy dressing as Spider-Man a coincidence, or a reference to the Spider-Man Musical?



I thought it was a reference to Harry (Shelly) thinking that Spider-Man (Randy) killed Norman (Shelly's boyfriend).


----------



## Violence (Oct 30, 2011)

The latest season eps. are not funny of all, though i liked the ep when Cartman, Kyle, Kenny, Stan were fighting in WoW it was hilarious


----------



## emilbus (Oct 30, 2011)

The broadway episode was really good. "Westside story bro" "What Bro?" "Sweeney todd bro". The bro off was really funny. "Why don't we call it, the woman in white" Matt and Trey using spiderman was definitely because the Spiderman play was a flop so they exagerated Randy flying threw the crowd on a rope.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 30, 2011)

wasn't bad considering how much stupid crap Randy Does


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 3, 2011)

That was a pretty good one. The dramatic ending with Cartman and Princess Prissypants was awesome.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 10, 2011)

Another actual good episode. History channel jokes were so true there is rarely a spec of history on the damn channel anymore. it's like TLC and discovery. even natgeo. will there be a day when PBS quits following their original model and loose it's character? (though only show I watch is the odd nova if I'm bored)

it's like abc becoming a channel for middle aged women and CW becoming a channel for girls 14-25.

If only they could all change like AMC.


----------



## Corran (Nov 10, 2011)

I almost died when that Pilgram was coming through the wormhole


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 10, 2011)

it was a nice lil rip on thor


----------



## perman07 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm.. 5 out of 10, passably funny. Thor and History channel aren't exciting subjects and the funny wasn't that funny.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 10, 2011)

Didnt get the Natalie Portman thing tho.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

That's what I was wondering. I know they referenced her uselessness in _Thor,_ but I didn't comprehend the whole wormhole business and her reluctance to help.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 10, 2011)

> Hmm.. 5 out of 10, passably funny. Thor and History channel aren't exciting subjects and the funny wasn't that funny.



Not interesting... Thor... not interesting... not interesting... Thor...


----------



## Stunna (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey, you're lucky. I can't hear _anything_ through posts.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2011)

perman07 said:


> Hmm.. 5 out of 10, passably funny. Thor and History channel aren't exciting subjects and the funny wasn't that funny.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Nov 10, 2011)

> Hey, you're lucky. I can't hear anything through posts.



It happened one day during my childhood. I noticed a blind man about to be hit by a truck and quickly pushed him out of the way. A radioactive substance fell out of the truck and blinded me. However, that same radiation gave me heightened senses allowing me to hear things through the internet.


----------



## Jena (Nov 10, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Didnt get the Natalie Portman thing tho.





Stunna said:


> That's what I was wondering. I know they referenced her uselessness in _Thor,_ but I didn't comprehend the whole wormhole business and her reluctance to help.



I thought it was just a parody of her her name. "Port"

I don't know, though. There's probably something more to it, that's just what I thought.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 10, 2011)

? Would you mind explaining what was facepalm-worthy with what I said? Am genuinely curious..


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 11, 2011)

The "Ancient Aliens" references were very well done. 

I haven't seen Thor yet so I'm not caught up with all the references though.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd love for Natalie to open her portal for me....


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 11, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> I'd love for Natalie to open her portal for me....



yea don't we all


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2011)

Has natalie done anything silly lately. Yeah, we all know she stuffs her bra, hard, but she's a nice person.

Anyway, I'm on the "I like it when they make fun of something relevant" camp.
Like the 99% last week. Making fun of the History channel was.wut?

On another hand, it also seems more like the original south park so that is gonna please some people


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2011)

the broadway episode was amazing though


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Has natalie done anything silly lately. Yeah, we all know she stuffs her bra, hard, but she's a nice person.
> 
> Anyway, I'm on the "I like it when they make fun of something relevant" camp.
> Like the 99% last week. Making fun of the History channel was.wut?
> ...



well she does need a boob job


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 12, 2011)

She does not.
She just needs to play more roles where her small breastedness can be better employed for the plot
Like Black Swann. There her flat chest almost won her an oscar.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 12, 2011)

she would look so much better with C Cups


----------



## Stunna (Nov 12, 2011)

Subjective.**


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

"My name. Is not. _Keeul."_


----------



## Jing (Nov 16, 2011)

What the fuck happened here tonight.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

>watches last 10 seconds

I don't know what to think about anything anymore.


----------



## Jing (Nov 16, 2011)

My faith has been shattered...I think.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

Shame that was the season finale. At least we get five more years.


----------



## Jing (Nov 16, 2011)

That was the finale? Are you serious?


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 17, 2011)

No way that was the finale.

Edit: "what's going on here?"

"I don't know, I can't possibly know"


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 17, 2011)

not as great as some of the 2-parters in last few years. but random murder roa? 

kenny stole the episode. his big brother act was so cute and strangely badass.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 17, 2011)

the Penn State jokes were hilarious 

Kenny was so badass.

Awesome episode


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 17, 2011)

The Penn State jokes were absolutely amazing.

"What happens when a Penn State administrator walks into a bar...?"

"No wait, what happens when a Penn State coach doesn't walk into the police station?"


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

It said season finale on the South Park archives.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 17, 2011)

lol Kenny Getting killed and Cartman was the poorest Kid in school again


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 17, 2011)

"Oh, my God! He killed Kenny!"
"You Bastard!"


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 17, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> "Oh, my God! He killed Kenny!"
> "You Bastard!"



I don't know why they didn't say the catch phrase


----------



## Gabe (Nov 17, 2011)

Funny episodes i figured that they would use the penn  state scandel eventually


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2011)

Aww man, the end of the season


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 17, 2011)

That episode was strangely...sweet.

It was great to have a Kenny episode again. And Mysterion acting as Karen's guardian angel was a nice touch. Also, the strict agnostic family


----------



## Owl (Nov 17, 2011)

The episode is pretty good. I bet hipsters would be furious because of the mainstream attention Pabst Blue Ribbon got in the episode.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow. What happened to the South park Thread? We are 4 eps in.... Anyways... this last ep is the only one of the season to actually make me laugh. Stan jackin it naked in San Diego was hilarious!


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 13, 2012)

Was I the only one that loved that Bully song and watched it over and over again?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

I just watched poor Butters get bullied by his grammaw.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2012)

funny last couple of episodes


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 13, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Anyways... this last ep is the only one of the season to actually make me laugh. Stan jackin it naked in San Diego was hilarious!



Same.
Hope this trend continues.

I've been enjoying ugly americans a lot more than the recent south park.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 14, 2012)

This episode definitely stuck out the most this season. Jacking it in San Diego was awesome. And the bully song was pretty catchy.

I've also started to like Ugly Americans a lot more recently.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 14, 2012)

I think the only episode I didn't care much for was the jewelry one, though it still had a few jokes that made me laugh. I think the best of the few so far are Butterballs and  Jewpracarbra (the shots at religion towards the end had me rolling).


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 14, 2012)

^ I forgot that one. I remember Jewpacabra being really good. The Bigfoot hunters being dumbasses and the last part were hilarious.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 14, 2012)

^"Wait, we need evidence. Let's take the gun I shot it with!"

They seriously cut into those guys from Animal Planet.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 14, 2012)

Didn't like this part of season so far. Wasn't bad per se, but it's very evident they don't really want to do it anymore and just following the contract.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 14, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I just watched poor Butters get bullied by his grammaw.


I know 

I love Butters-centric episodes though


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 14, 2012)

it's always funny how he gets grounded for anything


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2012)

the jewbacabra was very funny dumb cryptozologist


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 14, 2012)

I find it hard to believe Cartman is no longer an anti-semite now.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 14, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I find it hard to believe Cartman is no longer an anti-semite now.



He wont be for long. He just HAS to.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 19, 2012)

Ziplining episode was finally fucking awesome. Classic South Park.
They always get it right near the very end.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 19, 2012)

wonder how they will kill kenny this season


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Apr 19, 2012)

well great way to start last episode  ..come on son


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 19, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I find it hard to believe Cartman is no longer an anti-semite now.


I was waiting for some anti-semitism from him at the very end, but it didn't come. 

Question: which day do episodes tend to get released on the net?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 19, 2012)

Has this season gotten any beter, I've missed like the last 3 counting tonight, kinda got meh with the whole Shopping network kinda thing.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 19, 2012)

month after they air


----------



## James Bond (Apr 19, 2012)

I thought the ziplining episode was pretty good till they went real life with actors on us.. what the hell ?


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 19, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I thought the ziplining episode was pretty good till they went real life with actors on us.. what the hell ?



have you seen this one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKbfUp-7iEI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Apr 19, 2012)

very funny new episode. the live action was cool


----------



## Jena (Apr 20, 2012)

This latest episode was hilarious 

Brought back some terrible flashbacks of being on tour groups, though.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty funny episode, I wonder if they are going to address Cartman's slip into insanity at some point.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, season's first half is over


----------



## Gabe (Apr 26, 2012)

funny episode like the end with cartmans match of girl


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 26, 2012)

"Love is like taking a dump Butters. Sometimes it’ll work itself out, but sometimes you need to give it a good strong push."

Eric Cartman, South Park S16E07


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 27, 2012)

From the previews, I actually thought this episode would have more to do with Cartman crushing on someone.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 27, 2012)

So did I...

I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm amazed Kyle didn't Kill him


----------



## Pilaf (May 16, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Pretty funny episode, I wonder if they are going to address Cartman's slip into insanity at some point.



Hasn't he been gradually slipping into insanity since 1997?

(He and I have that in common..gradually slipping into insanity since 1997, that is. Horrible year. My violent introduction to puberty was only the first of many cracks in my rose tinted glasses.)


----------



## The Soldier (May 17, 2012)

wonder when they'll go into the 5th grade since they went to the 4th grade in season 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2012)

heh....first episode was ok this one today is pretty good.


----------



## Grape (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 11, 2012)

i was laughin my butt off


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 11, 2012)

I like the part when Ike saw his mom getting it on


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2012)

Bane impressions never get old.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 11, 2012)

I love this episode. 

Bane impressions good stuff.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 11, 2012)

I actually found the Bane impressions to be the one part of this episode that felt forced.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2012)

funny episode all the banes were funny


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 12, 2012)

Cartmans Voice in the Bane Mask was too funny


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 13, 2012)

Shit..did the new season start? To SPstudios I go!


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 13, 2012)

um 2 weeks ago


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 20, 2012)

WHAT...

THE...

FUCK Was up with this Hawaii episode?

All that just to admit Ben Affleck is good and Jennifer Garner is a step down from J-Lo(which is debatable)?


----------



## Grape (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretty weak episode


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 20, 2012)

WTF did I watch


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 20, 2012)

Sh*t episode was sh*t. I didn't get any of the jokes till the end with the Ben Affleck stuff. Are the jokes too american for me to understand or something??


----------



## Grape (Oct 20, 2012)

No, they just weren't funny.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 20, 2012)

It was a loose mockery of Hawaiian nationalists/separatist movement. Pretty American thing but done weakly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2012)

Only good part of the episode was the start. But not surprised since every good episode like the week before is always followed by a weaker one, unless part of a two parter or trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2012)

Best episode of the season so far. South Park's getting back in the swing of things. Guess the material was too subtle for you guys.


----------



## Grape (Oct 20, 2012)

Tell me more.


----------



## Grape (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 21, 2012)

A very strong season so far.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 21, 2012)

the honey boo boo episode was funny, this one wasn't, it was rather boring


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 21, 2012)

Weak episode, but the previous episodes make up for it.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 22, 2012)

I liked it.


Didn't laugh much, just liked how weird it was.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 22, 2012)

i think this season has been good wonder if they will have a Halloween episode my favorite one has been the one in the late 90's which had the band Korn acting like the  scooby doo gang. probably liked it because i am a Korn fan but still watch when it comes on.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah theres a halloween ep. I think they are the Avengers or something


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't wait for the Halloween episode


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 25, 2012)

This episode was excellent. I loved the Shining references.

First really great episode we've had in a while.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 25, 2012)

Another awesome episode, as usual.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2012)

funny episode


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 25, 2012)

Vast improvement over last week. You can tell when Matt & Trey are actually trying.


----------



## Grape (Oct 25, 2012)

Solid episode. The Shining references were pretty good and who better than Randy? 

Only one major problem, RedBox machines don't accept cash :S So the thieves didn't really make sense :S


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 25, 2012)

I loved how Cartman got ripped on


----------



## James Bond (Oct 25, 2012)

Absolutely fucking phenominal episode, havent laughed at South Park that much in ages.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 25, 2012)

I did not get the major references so just a ok episode for me, this episode just proves again though why randy is my favorite charcter.

Also lol gangnam style


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2012)

Go rent The Shining from your nearest Blockbuster.


----------



## Grape (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2012)

lol who?

That doesn't apply to anyone.


----------



## Grape (Oct 25, 2012)

It applies to your facetious statement, biotch.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 26, 2012)

People thinking Cartman was Bruce Vilanch again was funny


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah I must have missed something Grape. But I guess you do not like him since you call him biotch so...that is that.


 Yes...this was a hilarious episode. FrankenGangnam.


----------



## Grape (Oct 26, 2012)

No, no, I'm definitely right.


----------



## Cardoc (Oct 26, 2012)

"Do you wanna sit in the snow and freeze some more?"

....yes

All Randy episodes are hilarious, all of them!!


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 26, 2012)

Randy is awesome.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 27, 2012)

this was the funniest thing I actually seen Randy in


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2012)

The Soldier said:


> this was the funniest thing I actually seen Randy in



Cant forget such moments like the episode when Randy got testicular cancer so he could get medicinal weed or that Guitar Hero episode or my personal favourite, the World of Warcraft episode.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Halloween episode was great.


----------



## Cheeky (Oct 28, 2012)

Loved the Halloween episode. Randy's just _the best_.

"You know what? Fuck you and Emily!"


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2012)

I like how Randy actually said "Durrrrrr!"


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 29, 2012)

this onem the Spooky Vision one and the Zombie Halloween were the best


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 31, 2012)

Randy is easily in the top three when it comes to funniest characters in South Park.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 31, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Randy is easily in the top three when it comes to funniest characters in South Park.



Randy is numero uno my friend, think of a funny South Park moment and 99% it has Randy involved.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 31, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Randy is numero uno my friend, think of a funny South Park moment and 99% it has Randy involved.



Can't disagree with that. I say Randy is first and Cartman second. Mr.Garrison is quite funny as well. So is Kenny.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 31, 2012)

the giant turd was one of his best moments


----------



## Grape (Oct 31, 2012)

Come to think of it, why did they do a Halloween episode a week before the holiday - if their time slot this week is on Halloween?


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2012)

Perverted King said:


> Randy is easily in the top three when it comes to funniest characters in South Park.



Randy Marsh is easily in the top ten funniest characters of all time in any series, IMO. He comfortably sits in that position. Anyone who disagrees hasn't watched a lot of South Park.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2012)

Another Episode where it blows up in Stan's face?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Come to think of it, why did they do a Halloween episode a week before the holiday - if their time slot this week is on Halloween?



That's what makes it scary.


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 31, 2012)

Tonight's episode was incredible. Excellent satire.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 1, 2012)

Another win episode.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 8, 2012)

The most recent episode fell flat for me. Just another 'commentary on current events' one. Felt heavy handed and overall forgettable. 

The previous election episode, while not great, was better.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

Bwahaha this episode. Amazing.

You can be Luke's son, you can be Han Solo, I don't give two shits.

So very true.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2012)

season continues to be good


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 9, 2012)

last night was awesome


----------



## Perverted King (Nov 9, 2012)

To be honest I haven't found this season funny at all. This weeks episode looks like they might go back to their roots.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 10, 2012)

the only weak episode was butters in Hawaii


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 27, 2013)

ham fisted points about NSA surveillence, i recall south park used to let you make your own decisions about things, now they are just in the business of telling people what to think. 

hopefully there's some better , more entertaining episodes coming, since they only crank out a few now adays.


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah, pretty bad episode 

Only thing that kind of made me chuckle was the Baldwin fisting joke.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 27, 2013)

the baldwin jokes were funny in a general sense, i don't really care for comedy that is simply slandering a specific person, again i find it to be over politicized, like what grudge doed SP creators hold against baldwin in particular...

the NSA episode should have included the NSA intelligence spying on their former girlfriends, like CNN reports


----------



## G (Sep 27, 2013)

Even by South Park standards, this episode was really.. meh.
I didn't even laugh at the jokes..
Well, I hope the 2nd episode will be better.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 29, 2013)

Ugh, what the fuck was that episode about.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 29, 2013)

the only thing funny was the baldwin jokes


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't even know this show was airing new episodes again. 

Sounds like I didn't miss much though.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 1, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> I didn't even know this show was airing new episodes again.
> 
> Sounds like I didn't miss much though.



they waited til after Futurama was over to air the new season rather than what they've been for the past 15 seasons where they air half in april and the rest in september


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 1, 2013)

I started really bad but I liked the 2nd half.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 11, 2013)

the Zimmerman episode wasn't that good, this season hasn't been off to a good start


----------



## Lace (Oct 11, 2013)

There was the occasional good laugh in the new episodes..but they've been all over the place with the plot.
Seems like they're trying to do too much at once.
Weird season so far.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 11, 2013)

as much as I love South Park this season soo far has been a let down


----------



## Kiddo626 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm usually one of the staunchest defenders of this show, and I have been since Season 7, but I find it so difficult to defend this episode.  Let Go, Let Gov was alright, and Informative Murder Porn was pretty funny, but this one... wow.  Mainly because it was doomed to become dated with the World War Z references from the very start.

Bafflingly, the reviews for this episode have been almost overwhelmingly positive.  Den of Geek gave it .  IGN gave it an .  The A.V. Club gave it an .  And the general consensus on TV.com is an 8.9.  Audience reactions can be so weird sometimes. :S


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2013)

They were good.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 12, 2013)

I have to admit, the end when Zimmerman shot Cartman and then they said 'wait, this kids white' and it showed Zimmerman getting the electric chair was hilarious.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 15, 2013)

Meh, South Park hasn't been really great since, like, season 9. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Oct 17, 2013)

GT's Review of Episode 1: Faith



> On Tuesday night, South Park Studios lost power. From animation to rendering to editing and sound, all of our computers were down for hours and we were unable to finish episode 1704 "Goth Kids 3: Dawn of the Posers" in time for air tonight. Trey Parker said, "It sucks to miss an air date but after all these years of tempting fate by delivering the show last minute, I guess it was bound to happen."
> 
> GOTH KIDS 3: DAWN OF THE POSERS will air next Wednesday, October 23rd. Tonight there will be encore, Live-Tweeted presentation of Scott Tenorman Must Die at 10p EST.



You just know this incident is bound to end up in one of these episodes eventually.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 17, 2013)

that shit was bullshit, i wasted 8 minutes trying to figure out if there was some story device at work and trying to make sense of this shit, and no episode was ready, how the fuck could they not know till the last minutes, jeez christ, these motherfuckers prove that they are just slapping shit together and pretending it's something great.  

this season sucks and they are just proving they don't give a shit anymore.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 17, 2013)

Still better than Family Guy.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 17, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> that shit was bullshit, i wasted 8 minutes trying to figure out if there was some story device at work and trying to make sense of this shit, and no episode was ready, how the fuck could they not know till the last minutes, jeez christ, these motherfuckers prove that they are just slapping shit together and pretending it's something great.
> 
> this season sucks and they are just proving they don't give a shit anymore.



wow really, I haven't even checked my DVR yet, if this is so, talk about a screw job


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 17, 2013)

not better than most animated shows on fox


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 18, 2013)

Havoc said:


> Still better than Family Guy.



Most of the stuff on Disney Junior is better than Family Guy at this point.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 18, 2013)

Current season of American Dad hasn't impressed me yet.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 18, 2013)

the zimmerman ep was alright, mostly cause i agreed with their position, but it wasn't great, and it was the best one of the season so far.


----------



## PureWIN (Oct 20, 2013)

Information Murder Porn was the best one of the season. 

Zimmerman/WWZ was alright.


----------



## x5exotic (Oct 22, 2013)

You know you're a complete idiot when you're trying to analyze a South park episode like it was Breaking Bad.


----------



## Orxon (Oct 22, 2013)

Stone and Parker are just using Cartman to beat us over the head with their 'social commentary' at this point. It's still somewhat entertaining but discussing it like an actual comedy...?


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 24, 2013)

lol this weeks episode was decently good. The whole questioning of the nature of goth was funny. Lines of the night were them going back and forth between goths being nihilistic and emo's being cynical


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2013)

My goth name is "Nightpain."

My sides.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 24, 2013)

no way! first good episode of the season


----------



## Lace (Oct 24, 2013)

Loved the Goth episode.
I died during the nihilistic/cynical part. 
Felt the reality show plot twist was a cop out though. I think it would have been hilarious if Poe was behind the plant thing instead just to prove that everyone else is total posers.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 31, 2013)

Great episode last night. I don't care what anyone says. I'll watch any crap episode they do if it ends with Tom Brady shitting on himself then Bradying.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 31, 2013)

horrible.  after the interesting episode last week, which took them forever to make, they had no problem falling back to the low quality the rest of the season has been.  they should really just stop making the show, they obviously don't really care anymore and would rather work on weird broadway shows.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 1, 2013)

Tom Brady Shitting himself, now that was funny


----------



## Lace (Nov 1, 2013)

I personally like the episodes with just dumb stuff like the zip lining episode. They're trying too hard with the social commentary this season. Not the worst episode of SP but it wasn't that great either.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 1, 2013)

If you didn't like this episode, you're stupid and I hate you for being so stupid.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 1, 2013)

this was better than the last 3 episodes


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 3, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Most of the stuff on Disney Junior is better than Family Guy at this point.



Truth.

As for the current season of South Park, it's hit and miss. I liked Informative Murder Porn pretty well. Goth Kids 3: Dawn of the Posers wasn't bad, and Taming Strange was pretty good. Nothing fantastic, nothing "top 25" worthy so far.

World War Zimmerman was pretty bad though. Let Go, Let Gov was all right. It was kind of a hit-and-miss episode, actually. Cartman was funny at the start of the episode, and the big reveal with Santa Claus was also funny. Other than that, it was just... eh.

I'm really looking forward to The Stick of Truth. I think that's where Matt and Trey poured most of their energy for South Park recently, hence why the episodes might seem a little lackluster at times. Still, the show has maintained greater longevity than most other animated sitcoms. There are always at least two or three episodes per season that I will want to watch again and again years from now.


----------



## Lace (Nov 6, 2013)

Tonight's episode looks promising. Anything ripping on gingers from Trey and Matt is good.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 6, 2013)

let's hope so


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to this next episode. What got me really hyped was seeing the boys in their Stick of Truth costumes.

But speaking of The Stick of Truth, it's apparently been delayed yet again, until March of 2014. Remember when it was supposed to come out _last_ March? Then they pushed it back to December, then forward to November, and now it's back to March of next year. Not that I want them to rush out an unfinished game or anything, but... c'mon! I wanna play it already! Supposedly, it was "almost done" late last year, but THQ going out of business caused the delay. I don't know what's causing this latest delay.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



God, I REALLY wish I'd seen GoT, but I don't have HBO!   Maybe then, I'd know what exactly is going on. 

Even so, this episode is absolutely AMAZING!!  So happy this is gonna be a sequel!  Can't wait!


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _1707_ 



Aww, a cliffhanger? I was enjoying that one! Oh well, that just means I can enjoy it twice as much after next week.

This was easily the best episode of the season. I was already hyped when I saw Stick of Truth outfits in the previews, and the episode itself did not disappoint my expectations. It's a standard boys-being-boys episode, which is never complete without Randy's childish antics. I love pretty much all LARPing episodes.

The funniest part was Don't Touch Me Elmo (the toothpaste ), followed by the scar eyepatch. I also loved the allusion to The Stick of Truth's constant delays. Wouldn't it be funny if Part 2 ended with the boys getting a Wii U instead of an Xbox One or a PS4? I'm calling that ending right now just in case it happens.

Kenny's betrayal at the end was unexpected, unless it's a trap sprung by Cartman. I look forward to next week. Will Kenny be trampled to death at the mall? I hope so--we haven't gotten a Kenny death yet this season, which is strange considering the new intro begins with Kenny's tombstone.

9.5/10


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 14, 2013)

this season soo far has been kinda meh


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2013)

Light Warrior said:


> *Spoiler*: _1707_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[sp]That scar 
In the spirit of Game of Thrones i predict Cartman, Kyle and Stan dies while Kennen continues to backstab and survive [/sp]


----------



## Lace (Nov 14, 2013)

Best episode of the season so far


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lady McCormick's dragon rat minion was a nice touch


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 15, 2013)

I thougth last week "I wish SP would do a GOT episode"

and here we are.


I seriously have godly jinx powers.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 17, 2013)

This was funny touch me Elmo was funny and that traitor Kenny. Who will die I wonder if they are doing GOT episode anyone should be killable


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 18, 2013)

The preview for this week's episode has me excited. All four boys have central roles, something that rarely happens anymore, and I'm hoping Tweek will get decent screentime and dialogue. It's also nice to see Scott Malkeson emerging as a regular character, and a friend to Butters, which is appropriate given that they're both outcasts.


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 20, 2013)

Last week's episode was perfect. "Don't Touch Me" Elmo.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 20, 2013)

BRACK FRIDAY BUNDURU!

It's been a long time since there was an episode this funny, I was starting to lose hope


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 20, 2013)

Part 2 tonight! I haven't been this excited for a new South Park episode in a while.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm speaking as a pretty big fan of My Little Pony and Sailor Moon, but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...Princess Kenny was the gayest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2013)

This trilogy is fucking awesome.

 That old guy and his Garden. Princess kenny


----------



## Lace (Nov 21, 2013)

Episode was fucking hilarious

Wiener weirner weinrerere


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 21, 2013)

meh                          .


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 21, 2013)

Kiddo626 said:


> I'm speaking as a pretty big fan of My Little Pony and Sailor Moon, but...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Speaking of My Little Pony, did anybody notice Kenny had a unicorn doll? I wonder if we'll discover in Part 3 that he's a brony. (I'm still waiting for bronies to be mocked on South Park.)

That Princess Kenny anime segment... WTF AM I WATCHING?! 

Loved the new episode, looking forward to the last installment.


----------



## Lace (Nov 21, 2013)

Light Warrior said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




OMFG.

It would be hilarious if he was a brony too  
Make it happen Trey and Matt 
I love it when they rip on Japan and anime, it's always hilarious!


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 21, 2013)

Superman said:


> This trilogy is fucking awesome.
> 
> That old guy and his Garden. Princess kenny



That old guy is one of my favorites now 

I also love the Sony playstation "bunderu" and Cartman's perfect pronunciation of it.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Nov 21, 2013)

Light Warrior said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG Kenny being a brony (or ANYONE being a brony, for that matter) would be hilarious!  I'd love to see that happen, if only to see the reactions of the other boys (Cartman especially ).



Anlaced said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IKR?  I love it too because out of all the anime parodies I've seen on American TV, their takes have always come the closest to accuracy.  All the other ones have felt too generic to me, IMO.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 21, 2013)

That ending, oh my god so funny


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 21, 2013)

I've always wanted Randy to be a brony. 

On a more related note, is it just me or does Princess Kenny's garb look an awful lot like Zelda's? Does this mean he's going to betray Stan and the others and buy a Wii U instead? I've been anticipating an ending like that since Part 1 aired.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2013)

Funny episode Kenny is going to betray them again for a wii


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 22, 2013)

Fucking amazing trilogy so far.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2013)

South Park has some funny trilogies this is my favorite since imagination land


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 22, 2013)

it's kinda funny, but it's kind of off putting to see all the xbone ads being played inbtwn the show.  i felt like i'm watching one long ass commercial.

the wii episode years ago featured just the wii, so u couldn't say the same thing.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 22, 2013)

Why the fuck don't you stay out of my business

Why the fuck don't you stay out of my yard *slam*


"TOM, I'm standing at your door"

10/10


Also this is the first time Bill Gates shows up since the 97 movie in which he was killed


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 22, 2013)

what the fuck is a brony tho?


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> what the fuck is a brony tho?



A man with a pony fetish.

___

I hope we get to see a Princess Kenny Mahou Shoujo transformation next


----------



## Kiddo626 (Nov 22, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> A man with a pony fetish.



 No.

It's basically a male fan of the new My Little Pony cartoon.  Though I wouldn't put it past Trey and Matt to portray bronies in the way Anlaced mentioned. *sigh*


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

Kiddo626 said:


> No.
> 
> It's basically a male fan of the new My Little Pony cartoon



It was a joke. 
jesus


----------



## Kiddo626 (Nov 22, 2013)

^Sarcasm can be really difficult to detect on the internet sometimes.


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

It's okay you are forgiven


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 22, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> Why the fuck don't you stay out of my business
> 
> Why the fuck don't you stay out of my yard *slam*
> 
> ...



The movie was from 99, actually. The show itself premiered in 97.


----------



## Fataledge (Nov 29, 2013)

I wished they continued where they left off from the two new episodes, they were great.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 29, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> what the fuck is a brony tho?



pretty much this


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2013)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 29, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> Also this is the first time Bill Gates shows up since the 97 movie in which he was killed



Actually Bill Gates appeared in that episode "The Entity" in 2001. It was the episode where Mr. Garrison invented IT. He didn't speak or anything, but he did have a bandage around his head due to the gunshot wound he received in the movie. Had a good laugh about that.


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 29, 2013)

Fataledge said:


> I wished they continued where they left off from the two new episodes, they were great.


They will next week. South Park never airs a new episode the week of Thanksgiving. That's why they moved Black Friday back to December 6th in the last episode, as a nod to the fact that the next new episode would air the week of December 6th (though technically on December 4th, since new episodes premiere on Wednesdays).


The Soldier said:


> pretty much this



Pretty sure that's satirical.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 30, 2013)

sadly it was a real article


----------



## Lace (Dec 1, 2013)

And that's why I hate bronies


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 1, 2013)

You hate all bronies because an article (of which I still doubt the validity) says that one such person fucked a horse? Don't hate him because he's a brony--hate him because he's a horsefucker.

Anyway, shit's off topic. I can't wait for the next new South Park! Ima kara... PRINCESSU KENNY!


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 1, 2013)

besides there were horse fuckers long before MLP


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 2, 2013)

More anime-style Princessu Kenny!


----------



## Lace (Dec 2, 2013)

Light Warrior said:


> You hate all bronies because an article (of which I still doubt the validity) says that one such person fucked a horse? Don't hate him because he's a brony--hate him because he's a horsefucker.



Coming from a brony. 
I don't hate all bronies but there's a large majority of them that are creepy fedora wearing pervs. 


Anyway, new episode looks good


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 2, 2013)

Not a majority, just a very vocal minority. Anyway, I think we can both agree that they're creepy. As for me, I just enjoy the show even though I'm not in the target demographic.

But anyway, keeping the thread from derailing, I've been itching for this new South Park episode for a while now. On a sadder note, after this episode, there's only one left. Let's hope for a good finale!


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 4, 2013)

Everything was great till the ending, everything was so souless. Still the product placement at the end was perfect.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol the red robin wedding.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Dec 5, 2013)

You know carnage caused by humanity is bad if even CARTMAN is shaken by it in the end. 

I love that the anime parodies on this show are some of the most accurate ones I've seen without delving into the overly generic, it's awesome!


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Gabe (Dec 6, 2013)

Loved the episode red robin wedding that was just epic


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2013)

alright ending , the whole thing stunk of marketing, they even laughed at the trilogy being a giant commercial at the end


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree with Light Warrior, might be the best 3 part episode that South Park has produced.

Those kids shopping in that mall with all that blood and dead bodies hanging around. It just describes Black Friday so well to me lol.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 7, 2013)

Kiddo626 said:


> You know carnage caused by humanity is bad if even CARTMAN is shaken by it in the end.
> 
> I love that the anime parodies on this show are some of the most accurate ones I've seen without delving into the overly generic, it's awesome!



he wasn't shaken by the carnage, it was Bill Gates killing the head of Sony Playstation


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm really looking forward to the season finale, The Hobbit, with Wendy and Butters. That's a combination you can't go wrong with.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 12, 2013)

The new one with Photoshop is just so real it's amazing.

An excellent ep.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 12, 2013)

Not bad of a season finally funny seeing the gay fish back on South Park in love with the hobbit


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 12, 2013)

bitch why aint you a hobbit?


----------



## Lace (Dec 13, 2013)

Last couple episodes saved the season. The hobbit was actually pretty funny.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 13, 2013)

uninspired ending to a blase season.  

the goth kids was the best episode this year


----------



## Mael (Dec 13, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> uninspired ending to a blase season.
> 
> the goth kids was the best episode this year



Crappy taste and a lack of catharsis as per the norm I see...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 13, 2013)

Mael said:


> Crappy taste and a lack of catharsis as per the norm I see...



enjoy your shit show and don't stalk me


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 14, 2013)

I loved the season finale, though I felt bad for Wendy at the end. I'm surprised they ended the episode on such a somber note. I was expecting a last-second punchline of some sort.

Anyway, I have to say Season 17 is my favorite of the teen seasons. The Black Friday trilogy in particular put this season on the map. It really only had one clunker (World War Zimmerman), plus one average episode (Let Go, Let Gov), and all the rest of the episodes ranged from decent to awesome.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 14, 2013)

this season was ass


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 14, 2013)

this season wasn't that good


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 14, 2013)

Eh, I've been hearing people say that about every season for the past twelve or thirteen years. It's hard to take it seriously anymore. Everything that lasts more than one season is accused of going downhill by some sector of the so-called fandom. Don't get me wrong--everyone is entitled to an opinion. It would be less annoying, however, if that opinion was substantiated by reasons rather than just spamming web forums with senseless rants.

Case in point: three of the last six posts were posted by NarutoSimpsonUltimate, and each one has essentially amounted to "this season sucked, this season was ass, this season was shit." His point was already made by post #1. Posts 2 and 3 might have been useful for explaining what was wrong with this season or elaborating on why he feels the show is headed downhill, but instead he's just reiterating what he has already said. What we end up with a string of one-to-two sentence posts containing nothing of substance--no constructive criticism, no rationality behind him even being here beyond the first post, no attempt to contribute to the discussion. At this point, it's just hate-filled spam.

So yeah. I haven't really cared that much for recent seasons, but I thought this one was all right. It started off slow, but it picked up in the middle and had a stellar end. But again, that's just my ever-so-humble opinion.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2013)

The last 4 episode made the season good for me I laughed a lot through the episodes.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 15, 2013)

the last episode was pretty good, not as good as the goth kids episode, but the trilogy, that was just marketing, it was wack


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 15, 2013)

^ Damn brah you're pretty butthurt


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice season.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2013)

If it hadn't been for the finale's poignant ending, it would have been quite the anticlimactic ending note after the Black Friday trilogy.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 16, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> the last episode was pretty good, not as good as the goth kids episode, but the trilogy, that was just marketing, it was wack



Stop whining. Last couple o episodes were a step up in quality


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 16, 2013)

yeah, sure they were


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't know if I'd say the Black Friday trilogy was just a big advertisement for The Stick of Truth. I think a lot of it has to do with The Stick of Truth's constant delays, and the fact that Matt and Trey are only now discovering that the game can't be as "big" as they wanted it to be. If I read right, the trilogy contained aspects of the storyline that had originally been intended for the game itself, and they didn't want that storyline to go to waste, so they recycled it in episode format. The last little blip of the episode was an advertisement, but it was humorous, so it's forgivable (similar to the one they did for The Book of Mormon at the end of Broadway Bro Down, but this one was even funnier than that).


----------



## Larcher (Feb 4, 2014)

*What do you think of South Park?*

What do you think of South Park? 

It generally has mixed reactions, I find the hate annoying........ Saying it's morally incorrect is just ridiculously melodramatic. Though considered dumb, I find it genius, it exploits the stupidity of the world by making the situation and characters appear stupid. 

.... This is just my opinion, what are your thoughts?


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2014)

South Park is overall a really good series that touches on really important matters that usually go over most viewers heads because they zone in on the swearing and violence or any religous mocking. However recently I've found Randy Marsh to be the saving grace for the show and also the character responsible for giving me the most laughs (eg. Blockbuster Video episode).

Hopefully next season the show can still deliver some golden Randy moments but also keep us at least interested about the main four.


----------



## Larcher (Feb 5, 2014)

Wtf! 
Stop touching me, Elmo episode.
The head lice one.
The movie.
Scott Tennerman.

....... Many others


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 25, 2014)

South Park season premiere was last night....

Made fun of the NFL and Washington Redskins and kickstarter. Was pretty funny...


----------



## Atlas (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, actually came of to a nice start. The Redskins raid on Kickstarter was hilarious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2014)

lol yeah not to bad actually. Should I feel bad that I laughed when that woman entered the elevator and the football player was there?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 25, 2014)

what do u suppose happened to her in that elevator


----------



## Atlas (Sep 25, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> what do u suppose happened to her in that elevator



Ask Ray Rice.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice start of the season.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2014)

Also lol at them replacing RGIII with Cousins from the promos.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 26, 2014)

^Was gonna point that out as well... Hilarious!


----------



## Atlas (Oct 2, 2014)

Aunt Jemimah, our savior.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 2, 2014)

lmao butters didn't return to school with them


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 3, 2014)

the first episode was funny, the 2nd one was kinda meh


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2014)

Season 3 Episode Guide.

This is gonna be good. :33


----------



## Jing (Oct 8, 2014)

There's actually been some continuity these past few episodes, wonder if they're gonna keep it like that for the rest of the season. Randy as Lorde is great though.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 9, 2014)

Hunger Games, yayaya.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 9, 2014)

pro sjw great episode


----------



## Atlas (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> pro sjw great episode



Actually it was anti-sjw.

Special treatment for all or for none.

SJWs are all about special treatment.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 9, 2014)

This dedication to continuity is disturbing. Hopefully it leads to something great for the series finale.


----------



## eHav (Oct 9, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


>



love it


----------



## Jing (Oct 9, 2014)

That tumblr shit cant be real.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2014)

The oversensitiveness is starting to become to much.


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2014)

Superman said:


> The oversensitiveness is starting to become to much.



Welcome to the Age of Feels, where hypersensitivity is the norm.

We can thank the social programs instilled by our Baby Boomer parents for these along with the fucking internet.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2014)

I watched this episode over four hours ago and my erection is yet to subside


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 9, 2014)

Best episode yet. Topical as all hell. People seriously need to lighten up. They've made fun of everybody but now all of a sudden its them and they're upset. Way to sensitive that lot.


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


>



the ultimate irony is that all their whining is just going to make people more interested in the episode

Also that "satire is wrong because some people may take it at face value" argument is so stupid it bends the fabric of the universe just by reading it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2014)

Wait....these people think the South Park episode was anti-transgender...what on earth?

I was actually insanely impressed that South Park made a topic on transgender issues, and I thought the social commentary was on point. I don't see anything derogatory at all about the episode in regards to transgenders. If anything the episode was highly progressive.


----------



## Mael (Oct 10, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Wait....these people think the South Park episode was anti-transgender...what on earth?
> 
> I was actually insanely impressed that South Park made a topic on transgender issues, and I thought the social commentary was on point. I don't see anything derogatory at all about the episode in regards to transgenders. If anything the episode was highly progressive.



Tumblr is filled with retards.

The episode was sorta pro-transgender but it was anti-sjw.  It lambasted the vitriolic reactions of tumblrtards yet still said people ought to be comfortable.  It was either everyone gets special treatment (bathrooms) or none do and unfortunately there are a lot of SJWs who demand that special treatment and through Cartman that's what South Park was actually criticizing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 10, 2014)

nonono, the episode was pro sjw, vbd said it, that can't possibly be construed as anti sjw


----------



## Mael (Oct 10, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> nonono, the episode was pro sjw, vbd said it, that can't possibly be construed as anti sjw



Coming from you that means very little.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 10, 2014)

If it was pro sjw, sjws wouldn't be complaining about the episode.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 10, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> If it was pro sjw, sjws wouldn't be complaining about the episode.



sjws tend to complain alot based on the principle that hardheads need things explained a million and one times before they understand and that simply beating people into understanding is generally counterproductive


----------



## Mael (Oct 10, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> sjws tend to complain alot based on the principle that hardheads need things explained a million and one times before they understand and that simply beating people into understanding is generally counterproductive



No they don't.  They're just terrible at delivering messages.

SJWs suck and so did OWS.

Now go and do something if you're so adamant.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2014)

I actually expected a shit load more SJW controversy.

I'm severely disappointed. Probably because the episode was so much tamer than it should have been


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 16, 2014)

timmeh! funny episode

continuity waned a bit


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 17, 2014)

Holy shit Wacky Races! My childhood jizzed.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 18, 2014)

Wacky Races segment flooded me with nostalgia of when i watched it back when i still lived in a glorious 3rd world country. Really good episode despite lack of continuity. Twas fun.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2014)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Wacky Races segment flooded me with nostalgia of when i watched it back when i still lived in a glorious 3rd world country. Really good episode despite lack of continuity. Twas fun.



 There was a bit of continuity in that episode. That Bathroom was still there. And Randy was still practicing his Lorde songs.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah they seem to building up to something for a grand finale. Everything so far is connected.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 6, 2014)

I just watched the latest episode of South Park. FREAKIN HILARIOUS! the got on 'freemium games' and I was playing Simpsons Tapped out when it started....

Never paid a dime in that game but yeah, EA and companies like them know some people spend tons of bucks for basically nothing and south park called them out on it.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 7, 2014)

finally an episode on microtransactions

best episode yet


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 7, 2014)

Legit commentary on how certain industries are dependent on addicts

and the "fill your hole" thing was also pretty legit


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2014)

Great episode, possibly the best one of the season.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 13, 2014)

This one was kind of a mindfuck. Live action Butters though.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh, Wikipedia...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 13, 2014)

lmao the customer service bits were so fucking funny


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2014)

South park has just be so on fucking point this season.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 20, 2014)

Definitely the best episode this season. Wtf


----------



## rocconorth (Nov 20, 2014)

I've never checked out this corner of NF forums.  I'll definitely be back, and while I must admit I haven't followed the show for the last 2 or 3 years, I do have an extensive knowledge of everything before that and would like to chime in from time to time.  For what is worth, I still hold the "Chimpokemon" and "Fishsitcks" forays as some of the best stuff I've seen on TV.  And "Imagination Land" (and "Orgazmo") were just spectacular.  I'll be back...


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 20, 2014)

Once again Randy Marsh caused me to choke on my dinner.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2014)

Dat cock magic tho


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 21, 2014)

Randy Marsh soo clueless as usual


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 22, 2014)

He's cemented his position as the funniest tv dad of all time as it is. Each passing season just drives the point home.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Nov 22, 2014)

Have South Park ever tackled feminism in any of their episodes?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 22, 2014)

Several times, in the episodes that heavily feature Wendy. There hasn't directly been a feminism episode but the topic of women's issues is common on the show.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2014)

lol I am watching the black friday episode right now.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 29, 2014)

Cock magic. 

And Randy doing the magic show infront of the kids.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2014)

"I'm a barbie girl"

Holy shit that's funny.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 4, 2014)

"Why'd you have to rub your clit on stage, dad?"


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 4, 2014)

That Youtube guy was annoying.

But this ep was great.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 4, 2014)

Never realized that Youtube commenting on games is a thing now. 

Now that I think about it, my little brother is always watching those Minecraft videos on YT.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 4, 2014)

How does it feel to be old, grandpa?


----------



## eHav (Dec 4, 2014)

i cant find that pewdiepie dude bearable. he sounds retarded, overacts like a retard, and aparently, thats what kids like right now


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 6, 2014)

Kids are stupid, but then again they've always been stupid. It's just more noticeable now that we're adults, on the outside looking in.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 7, 2014)

eHav said:


> i cant find that pewdiepie dude bearable. he sounds retarded, overacts like a retard, and aparently, thats what kids like right now



I've found good indie games cause of his videos


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2014)

Great season finale, IMO. I can understand why some people would feel it's a letdown, but they did a good job of utilizing all the crazy continuity of this season into a holiday special, including the Indian customer service dude.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 11, 2014)

A decent season finale to a very entertaining season. 

#HappyHolograms was not the strongest finale ever, but it was pretty brilliant in its own way. 

It was kind of the South Park creators themselves accepting the world of media changing around them.

PewDiePie may have been an annoying guest on the show for a lot of us fans, but in a strange way I get the feeling that even Matt Stone and Trey Parker don't like him too much. 

Consider for a moment that the three boys Cartman, Kyle and Stan are generally the most direct mouthpieces for the creators views and opinions of whatever that particular episode is about. Stan and Kyle do not like PewDiePie, they don't get him and spend the better part of this episode and the last trying to get Ike and his friends to stop watching them. The set up is clear.... its Matt and Trey communicating with the younger generation that they thought they understood so well, warning them of the stupidity of Let's Plays and commentaries and what have you. Its them coming to terms with the fact that they are "grandpa's" now. 

The last scene with Stan and Kyle (Matt and Trey) sitting on a bench overlooking a pond (imagery that immediately makes us think of 2 old people feeding ducks) while they stare uneasily at PewDiePie's huge commentary box was very telling.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 12, 2014)

personally this season was kinda meh


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 13, 2014)

What do you consider a good season, then?


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 13, 2014)

Seasons 8-13 were 10/10s for every single episode, ever since then I've not been enjoying every episode, and the episodes I enjoy aren't 100% fully funny jokes, but this was still an awesome finale.


And for some reason it's a lot more funny when i rewatch an episode, which I earlier thought wasn't funny at all. (Ziplining, for example)


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 15, 2014)

The Soldier said:


> personally this season was kinda meh



I agree. My biggest complaint about South Park is running jokes into the ground and the whole continuity gimmick they were going for this season brought that to a forefront, the whole Randy Marsh being Lorde stuff should've been nipped in a bud in one episode and they went and ruined their best character since Cartman with that Lorde stuff. Plus I don't really know/care who Lorde is anyway, not like she's Katy Perry or something. Some episodes I couldn't even finish cos I was so bored by them.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Dec 15, 2014)

Eh i dunno. The whole season worked for me quite a bit besides like 1 episode. It was pretty fun.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 15, 2014)

BigPoppaPump said:


> I agree. My biggest complaint about South Park is running jokes into the ground and the whole continuity gimmick they were going for this season brought that to a forefront, the whole Randy Marsh being Lorde stuff should've been nipped in a bud in one episode and they went and ruined their best character since Cartman with that Lorde stuff. Plus I don't really know/care who Lorde is anyway, not like she's Katy Perry or something. Some episodes I couldn't even finish cos I was so bored by them.



for some reason the retards that run MTV named Lorde the Number 1 Rock Artist on the 2014 MTV VMA's


----------



## Reznor (Dec 15, 2014)

So this current season has been great. The whole continuity thing and all.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 15, 2014)

I have enjoyed this season the cock magic and lorde thing have been great


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2015)

Honestly, this season was an extreme letdown for me. I found at least two episodes funny, Handicar and Cock Magic. Everything else didn't amuse me. It was nice they had a plot going throughout the season, but the ending was bleh to me. And again honestly, I'm not fond of the parodies of current events, I miss the old times where we get episodes about space whales or seapeople or Mr. Hankey.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 29, 2015)

I thought the season was great. The sudden continuity was cool.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 30, 2015)

Great season.
I was disappointed that the overarching continuity thing only lasted for 3 episodes and then it was no different than usual, selective continuity.

It's also annoying that that pewderpt whatever ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) got to ruin 2 last episodes, but oh well.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 30, 2015)

this network is going downhill fast, just found out they cancelled brickleberry


----------



## Atlas (Jan 30, 2015)

The Soldier said:


> this network is going downhill fast, just found out they cancelled *brickleberry*



That was living on borrowed time since it started.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 30, 2015)

I loved that show


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2015)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> That was living on borrowed time since it started.



This is true


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 31, 2015)

The Soldier said:


> this network is going downhill fast, just found out they cancelled brickleberry



For real this time? Can't Tom Kenny star in a raunchy animated series that isn't crap (does Futurama count as a raunchy animated series?)?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2015)

new episode is up, watch it, it's a good one


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ep was good.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 17, 2015)

Twas good indeed. Ending was eh but overall twas a fun watch.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2015)

yeah, shit was on point


----------



## Reznor (Sep 17, 2015)

It was decent.

It feels almost like they are continuing last seasons "this show has continuity now" thing.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 18, 2015)

"There were refreshments, yes."


----------



## Atlas (Sep 18, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> "There were refreshments, yes."



Classic Randy.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 18, 2015)

Reznor said:


> It was decent.
> 
> It feels almost like they are continuing last seasons "this show has continuity now" thing.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Sep 18, 2015)

SOCIAL JUSTICE
ONE TWO THREE
WEW WEW


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2015)

Who are they gonna go after next? Trump?


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 19, 2015)

I laughed my ass off in horror when Eric Cartman got it to him.


----------



## Sabi (Sep 24, 2015)

Yeah this season will definetely have the continuity it had last season but I like it Mr. Garrison is probably the funniest character to portray a south park version of Trump


----------



## Atlas (Sep 24, 2015)

The Canadian alphabet.


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 24, 2015)

Atlas said:


> The Canadian alphabet.



It's real, guy


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2015)

Mr Garrison got shit done


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 24, 2015)

Another good episode. Lots of neat stuff. Garrison was hilarious this episode. He plays a good asshole.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2015)

I wonder why they just didnt do trump


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 25, 2015)

Because this is funnier. Anyone could make a joke about Donald Trump. They made Canadian Trump.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2015)

Great episode, I like the direction they are taking this season.

It was a good way of doing these things (Jenner, Trump, immigrants) differently.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 25, 2015)

I wonder what the end game for the season will be. Seems like it is building to something big.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 26, 2015)

this was funny

[YOUTUBE]d-QLaoOWX-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Atlas (Sep 26, 2015)

The Soldier said:


> this was funny
> 
> [YOUTUBE]d-QLaoOWX-w[/YOUTUBE]



Fixed.
**


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 26, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> Because this is funnier. Anyone could make a joke about Donald Trump. They made Canadian Trump.



Isnt that this guy from canada?


Aww fuck I cant find the video, he announces his presidency by pulling a sword out of an eagles back while riding on top of it.

Most ridiculous thing I've ever seen lmao


but yeah ALLEGORY > METAPHOR


----------



## The Runner (Sep 26, 2015)

It's amazing how there are two trumps in this episode, essentially.

One is the obvious Canadian Trump and the other is Mr. Garrison himself.

The first, and obvious, Trump was directlly made fun of while the more symbolic Trump is running for president with many supporters, facing no negative fall back for when he does. Which is basically making fun of all of us who don't take him seriously.

I forgot how well written South Park was when it came to these things.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 27, 2015)

Good first two episode mr Harrison raping trump to death was funny.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 1, 2015)

D'aww, Kenny giving his sister the doll.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 1, 2015)

I honestly thought Kenny was gonna get killed or kill himself in front of everyone at SoDoSoPa by an immigrant, which would scare all the white people away.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2015)

Is there not a new episode tonight?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 8, 2015)

yeah no ep this week


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 10, 2015)

this is bogus, no new episode, Matt and Trey are slipping


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2015)

won't be a new episode until like, halloween


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 10, 2015)

I think there's a new ep this Wednesday.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 15, 2015)

Boogers and cum!


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2015)

Great episode.  I'm loving how South Park is tearing into the "me" aspect of online blogging, social justice, and PC.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2015)

that ending made me sick


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2015)

To be fair, excessive Yelpers deserve that sort of stuff.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 16, 2015)

Mael said:


> To be fair, excessive Yelpers deserve that sort of stuff.



That they do.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 16, 2015)

This season is so good


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 16, 2015)

ironic thing is, I just opened up a restaurant and am trying to court yelpers.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2015)

As expected of Blitz.


----------



## Mael (Oct 16, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> ironic thing is, I just opened up a restaurant and am trying to court yelpers.



What kinda food is it?


----------



## Gabe (Oct 18, 2015)

Has been a good season so far. Funny episode about the yelpers. Buggers and cum


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 18, 2015)

Mael said:


> What kinda food is it?



Korean BBQ


----------



## Mael (Oct 18, 2015)

Blitzomaru said:


> Korean BBQ



Fucking magical.  Pos rep for this homey.

What's the name?  Got a specialty?  I'm a fucking Korean BBQ nut so you send anything kalbi gui, samgyeopsal, daeji bulgolgi, kimchi bokkum, etc., my way and it's fucking five stars from there.


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2015)

I know it's a double post but:
)

This is gonna be good considering how many colleges/universities are making this a reality and in turn making them a fucking joke.


----------



## The Runner (Oct 21, 2015)

Cabochard on stream talking about going to NA
lol.

My god Yelp....


----------



## Reznor (Oct 21, 2015)

SuperJoggaCypher the 3rd said:


> Cabochard on stream talking about going to NA
> lol.
> 
> My god Yelp....



Probably a hoax.

nbc.com.co seems like a url to deliberately seem more legitimate.


----------



## The Runner (Oct 21, 2015)

Reznor said:


> Probably a hoax.
> 
> nbc.com.co seems like a url to deliberately seem more legitimate.



Pity, I wanted to have a good laugh. But the more I see it, it's likely fake.

EDIT: Yep, it's fake 

dammit, I wanted to see some fireworks...


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

I know for sure I'm going to get a good laugh out of this one.

I really do hate being co-opted into giving money to charity when I'm actually asked.  It's obnoxious and guilt-tripping especially when I'm already on a budget.  Give me just the electronic option and I'm fine...and shut the fuck up about it too.

Oh and "body shaming" is top kek.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2015)

now we just need an episode on trigger warnings


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 21, 2015)

"Fappy The Anti-Masturbation Dolphin" 

OMG OMG OMG LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 22, 2015)

Reality is my new spirit animal.


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2015)

Loved this new episode.

It's practically social media and everyone using it in a nutshell.

Plus props on the Lena Dunham dig.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsMEYjr9o1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## PureWIN (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Atlas (Oct 23, 2015)

Fucking Reality.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 23, 2015)

Season is on point.


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2015)

I hope Reality comes back as some unkillable entity.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 23, 2015)

This episodes really shows the true nature of America.

Really disgusting


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah, because the UN didn't just put up a MY SAFE SPACE musical number of their own two weeks ago :eyeroll


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2015)

^ UN through the feminists out for a reason lol

that public execution scene reminded me of this tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2015)

So far this has been a great season.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 24, 2015)

Love this season so much. Poor Butters.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> This episodes really shows the true nature of America.
> 
> Really disgusting



Right that's why Scandinavia and the UK cuck so hard for feminists and Muslim groups.

Idiot.


----------



## Pokkle (Oct 25, 2015)

It's gonna be funny:


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh God yes


Summoning the porn machine is the most powerful internet spell since Winter Chan


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2015)

Mael said:


> Right that's why Scandinavia and the UK cuck so hard for feminists and Muslim groups.
> 
> Idiot.



Can you calm down with the buzzwords?  You make alot of them lose their impact.


----------



## Mael (Oct 26, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Can you calm down with the buzzwords?  You make alot of them lose their impact.



No I don't.

Stop being dramatic.


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 26, 2015)

Liked the IS helpers


----------



## Mael (Oct 26, 2015)

So the newest South Park touches on yaoi?

Not surprising given how much a Japanophile Trey Parker is.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 28, 2015)

YAOI 
Holy shit they are really using fanwork people submitted that's amazing  

What surprises me, is how long it took them to reference this  unless I missed something before


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2015)

when "the book of love" started playing 

creek shippers rejoice


----------



## Gabe (Oct 28, 2015)

That was a funny episode never expected a yaoi


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 29, 2015)

"They're not gonna be punished though, because they're gay and we wanna be supportive. We're just gonna send them home with some money."


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2015)

This ep was gold


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2015)

The tumblr tirade continues:rofl


----------



## Kuya (Oct 29, 2015)

The musical production was brilliant again.


----------



## Mael (Oct 29, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> "They're not gonna be punished though, because they're gay and we wanna be supportive. We're just gonna send them home with some money."



Dat privilege.


----------



## The Runner (Oct 29, 2015)

The return of Cupid-me Cartman is glorious


----------



## Legend (Oct 29, 2015)

When was he around before?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 29, 2015)

Cartman Finds Love ^

So another episode that confirms Cartman is gay, basically.


----------



## Legend (Oct 30, 2015)

He's super closet gay, probably for Kyle


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 30, 2015)

this season has been great

tbh this is the first time ive followed a south park season vs just watching random episodes

such a different vibe than i remember, but pretty funny

as the vibe always been this way? dissing society? maybe i was too young to notice back when i used to watch south park randomly


----------



## Legend (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah its been like that, but its been more overt.

Im liking that the eps have been feeding into each other since last season.

This season is like war on Tumblr


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 30, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> this season has been great
> 
> tbh this is the first time ive followed a south park season vs just watching random episodes
> 
> ...



For the last 18 years, South Park has satirized culture in general. The kids complaining about how it "sucks now" or it's "preachy" and "has a message" confuse the shit out of me. It's literally always had a strong cultural message.

What's changed is the format of the show. The past couple of seasons have had a lot of internal consistency. They tend to follow one main story line, with each episode weaving in and out of that. Last season was Randy being Lorde and how celebrity image works these days. This season has been SJWs, for the most part.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 30, 2015)

Legend said:


> Yeah its been like that, but its been more overt.
> 
> *Im liking that the eps have been feeding into each other since last season.*
> 
> This season is like war on Tumblr



Last season did the better, imo.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 30, 2015)

Tweek being my favorite character, I loved this episode. Also, PC principal telling Leslie to shut the fuck never gets old.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 30, 2015)

This episode is probably my fave in a while. Liked the others thus far but this was an instant classic. That song was glorious haha.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2015)

"The book of love is long and boring. No one can lift the damned thing."


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 1, 2015)

The last song was epic

Randy thinking japanese decide who is gay and then that accusation that japanese raped Don King


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2015)

Cupid-Me tore that ass up.

lol at Tweak making Craig out to be the bad guy. I thought he set him up at first to get more sympathy from the girls.


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks like we've got ourselves another gap in time, folks.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 5, 2015)

Matt and Trey have more pull with the network these days, and it shows. They take more breaks, but I can forgive them for that as a fan because each individual episode is very watchable and is part of a larger picture. The series is getting better as time goes by.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> Matt and Trey have more pull with the network these days, and it shows. They take more breaks, but I can forgive them for that as a fan because each individual episode is very watchable and is part of a larger picture. The series is getting better as time goes by.



The National Review seems to think SP has the answer to defeating social justice warriors.


----------



## Legend (Nov 5, 2015)

Have they done something with Gamergate yet?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2015)

Legend said:


> Have they done something with Gamergate yet?



No and frankly it's not worth it.  That dust has for the most part settled.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 8, 2015)

The onion couldn't write a better article.


----------



## Mael (Nov 8, 2015)

Did they write one?


----------



## Mael (Nov 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr7dbiDHtNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 9, 2015)

ninja cops are coming!


----------



## Mael (Nov 9, 2015)

Damn I was hoping for the kids being ninjas again.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2015)

kids will probably be violent ninjas, the police will try to stop them, and pc south park will get rid of the police because "ninjutsu is part of their culture and stopping violent criminals is wrong if they're ethnic"


----------



## Mael (Nov 9, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> kids will probably be violent ninjas, the police will try to stop them, and pc south park will get rid of the police because "ninjutsu is part of their culture and stopping violent criminals is wrong if they're ethnic"



Cultural appropriation too?


----------



## Mael (Nov 11, 2015)

Not as hilarious as the others but this episode has its moments.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 12, 2015)

Had a feeling that the PC principle and Leslie gag was gonna lead up to something


----------



## Mael (Nov 12, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Had a feeling that the PC principle and Leslie gag was gonna lead up to something



Leslie is a mole for ISIS. 

Maybe it'll help to serve some sort of example about people's fault in perceived emotional dangers over actual dangers.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 12, 2015)

lol @ Leslie reveal. ISIS mole is a good theory.


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2015)

Leslie


----------



## Parallax (Nov 12, 2015)

Best episode yet this season.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 12, 2015)

your not yelping was the funniest soo far


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Nov 12, 2015)

#SAFEPLACE is the winner for me so far, the part when Segal enters (Steven SE-BUM-BUMM ) kills me every time.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2015)

This episode was very funny.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 13, 2015)

This whole season has been spot on.


----------



## Mael (Nov 13, 2015)

The best part is that we haven't seen the best of 'em yet.  Now that Leslie is quite possibly an agent of something far worse (ISIS mole, SJW figurehead, e.g.), and Barbrady perhaps an agent of an even greater force, South Park is in for a ride.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 13, 2015)

Episode had its moments even though i vehemently disagree with it's message lol. Twas fun.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 13, 2015)

What message? That ninjas are gay?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah, Ninja's are so awesome. Why they bully ninjas ...


----------



## Mael (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh man next week's South Park is Jimmy as a newsman running straight into conflict with PC Principal. 

Now this promises to be juicy as we all know Millennials and social justice are pretty much ruining the core tents of journalism nowadays.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Best episode yet this season.


Co-signed.


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jABYMadrwEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Nov 19, 2015)

You gonna break his legs PC principle? 


This episode my Goda, South is relentless at this point against the PC crowd. 

Loved the affirmative consent part 

Pussy Crushers


----------



## Legend (Nov 19, 2015)

Jimmy da besto


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 19, 2015)

Shit, South Park, I'mma gonna need your consent form, 'cuz there's no way you crushed that puss legally


----------



## Mael (Nov 19, 2015)

South Park is fucking driving hard in the paint.  Jimmy is the new hero we need but don't deserve.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 19, 2015)

God damn every episode is getting better and better.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2015)

South Park has raised it's storytelling yet again


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 19, 2015)

This season is the best in a while


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 19, 2015)

Rick and Morty or south pqr


----------



## Atlas (Nov 19, 2015)

The season just keeps getting better.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 20, 2015)

I was gonna say something about South Park, but I saw Kuya's set and I found out about Ana Cheri, and now I'm gonna go beat off for about four hours imagining totally crushing that puss.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 20, 2015)

This is easily the best season of a TV show I think I have ever watched.


----------



## Mael (Nov 20, 2015)

Chocochip said:


> Rick and Morty or south pqr



What's PQR?

Also if you're looking for a poignant message South Park's got RaM beat by miles.  The latter has great characterization but it's apples and oranges.

I also see this as some sort of tie-in with the Fractured But Whole (), but that's just me.  What I'd like to know more is the causal relationship with trendy progressive attitudes, PC culture, safe spaces, the death of Reality, and how ads are somehow controlling it all.

And Ana Cheri is hotness yes.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Nov 21, 2015)

paid content principle


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 22, 2015)

Each episode gets more interesting.

Jimmy was so Boss in this ep


----------



## The Faceless Man (Nov 22, 2015)

Your all just a bunch of fucking adds


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2015)

PC Principal going door to door collecting consent forms. 

-edit-

Oh shit; this shit's getting crazy, son!


----------



## Mael (Dec 1, 2015)

Shit is getting real...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2015)

Dis "Ex Machina" parody.


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 2, 2015)

I have no idea what's going on but I love it


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2015)

I love this season


----------



## Atlas (Dec 3, 2015)

Jimmy's dick got compromised.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2015)

Kyle is next


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 4, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Jimmy's dick got compromised.



Mine did, too. Still obsessed with that Cheri chick. Goddamn this thread.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 5, 2015)

Jenner still running people over


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2015)

that moment of pure fucking humanity when Jenner says she doesn't want to put on the moustache and Garrison gives her so much shit


This truly is the golden age of south park


----------



## Legend (Dec 5, 2015)

Thats a bold claim comparing to the early years


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2015)

This has been a great season they made a great choice to make the season a continuous story


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 5, 2015)

dude the last two episodes.........!! i think im gonna rewatch them later because i had to pause to eat dinner throughout em and the plot got kind of twisted.

lol i think stan is becoming an ad. he was drinkng dr pepper during the lunch scene. he keeps doubting kyle because kyle doesn't want to mess with PC principle. 

i wonder why PC principle doesn't act like an ad

here's my little perhaps obvious theory on ads-PC culture: so maybe PC culture is just an attempt to live life like an ad where everything is perfect but that's not real life. 

but i dont see how that ties into the consumerism aspect of ads. 

to be honest it was a little hard to relate to the ads-are-annoying aspect because i use ad blocker so i dont really get as many ads.. im sure if i pause ad blocker ill be bombarded with pop ups and shit and i am not going to put my computer at risk to test it out. it gets annoying but i mean i dont even bother reading ads, we all kind of know to just ignore them. but in south park, the kids and garrisson's team actually looked at the ads and got distracted by them, so that part felt a bit unrealistic, or perhaps just unrelateable 

damn i love how this is a season long story. love it. 

i think randy became an ad through PC culture. like he really wanted a whole foods, and throughout the season he became a freaking whole foods ad. 


and the whole "ads are people" thing made me think of instagram and how a lot of accounts there are just people advertising stuff even though it looks like a personal profile (like those food and nature accounts. there's this one account i follow of a family and she got pregnant a while back but she has like 3 kids and anyways she posts photos of her family and stuff but mostly it's of her selling shakes or some shit and like yeah  maybe that is her real family but in the end her posts are about selling that shake powder shit)


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2015)

> lol i think stan is becoming an ad.




That's why he's ALWAYS TRYING TO GIVE OUT SPEECHES


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> That's why he's ALWAYS TRYING TO GIVE OUT SPEECHES



 Kyle is the one with the Speeches Banman.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 7, 2015)

oh. Well, I think Kyle is the one becoming an ad.


Let's fight


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> oh. Well, I think Kyle is the one becoming an ad.
> 
> 
> Let's fight



 Kyle at the very least going to be used as a tool....again.


 And I am surprised Cartman is actually not a big part of this. Big ups to Trey and Matt.


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2015)

According to the newest press release, Kyle enters a dangerous alliance adverse to Stan.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 7, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> oh. Well, I think Kyle is the one becoming an ad.
> 
> 
> Let's fight



nah i think it's stan

the dr pepper thing was super noticeable


do you guys think PC principle is a good guy ?


----------



## Legend (Dec 8, 2015)

naah.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 8, 2015)

Since I saw the last 2 episodes, im starting to hate ads.

I usually just exist them but man the pop up adds are getting retarded.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems like guns are also a hot topic in tomorrow's episode.


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2015)

Im not surprised.


----------



## GarrettTheThief (Dec 9, 2015)

My god this season has been a godsend to me just because of how they are tackling how fucking annoying ads are. Always hated that shit when it started popping up on the internet.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 9, 2015)

GarrettTheThief said:


> My god this season has been a godsend to me just because of how they are tackling how fucking annoying ads are. Always hated that shit when it started popping up on the internet.


Started popping up? Boy, ads have been in existence since the dawn of time, since the creation of the internet... it's _you _who suddenly popped up on the internet, and began exterminating the ads.


----------



## Mr Hayk (Dec 9, 2015)

So who is this


Everything is identical to Leslie, except hair color..


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2015)

Leslie's original form


----------



## Mr Hayk (Dec 9, 2015)

But that episode was after black-haired Leslie was already introduced.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2015)

She's an ad

She adjust her look so she can blend in the closest with the situation's "diversity" at hand


----------



## Legend (Dec 9, 2015)

This ep


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 9, 2015)

I've missed half this episode because I was playing Undertale, I have no idea what's going on 
This was all about ads?


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm so glad PC Principal is staying on after this (well, I hope he is), he became one of the best characters in the show as the season went on.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 10, 2015)

Legend said:


> This ep



where did you watch it? on the southpark website?  lucky EST


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2015)

On TV, they actually showed it back to back. Mr Mackey needs to go to Jail, that big headed bitch.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 10, 2015)

just watched it

clAASSSi


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 10, 2015)

I was hoping they would've burned down whole foods like they did to wal mart years ago


----------



## Mael (Dec 10, 2015)

The Soldier said:


> I was hoping they would've burned down whole foods like they did to wal mart years ago



Wouldn't have had the same effect given how they're treating ads like an alien and Wal-Mart was more a supernatural entity.


----------



## Hollow (Dec 10, 2015)

I've heard a ton of people complain about this season but I loved it up until the last episode. 

I hated PC principal. Still do. But I have to admit, seeing him smash Leslie's face in was cool. I'm not sure if I'm happy about him staying as principal though.

The whole thing with Stan and Kyle is what's leaving me anxious for the next season. They've fought before but I feel this one will turn into something much bigger.


----------



## Mael (Dec 10, 2015)

Hollow said:


> I've heard a ton of people complain about this season but I loved it up until the last episode.
> 
> I hated PC principal. Still do. But I have to admit, seeing him smash Leslie's face in was cool. I'm not sure if I'm happy about him staying as principal though.
> 
> The whole thing with Stan and Kyle is what's leaving me anxious for the next season. They've fought before but I feel this one will turn into something much bigger.



Oh don't worry...the PC stuff is going to continue to next season.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 10, 2015)

PC Principal can come up as often as they want him to now. They don't need to involve him when it doesn't serve the new season. It's fine him staying on.


----------



## GarrettTheThief (Dec 10, 2015)

Edward Newgate said:


> Started popping up? Boy, ads have been in existence since the dawn of time, since the creation of the internet... it's _you _who suddenly popped up on the internet, and began exterminating the ads.


What?  I already know ads have been around before genius. I was saying how they got more annoying when they started popping up on other sites and became more common and annoying. Just what was the point of your comment?


----------



## Atlas (Dec 11, 2015)

PC Principal was the fucking best.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2015)

Looks like he's around for another season. They've topped themselves, this time.


----------



## Mael (Dec 11, 2015)

And given how absurd the left and Trump have become, as we've said this fight ain't over.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 11, 2015)

mr garrison and pc principle were great
i also enjoyed caitlyn jenner lmfao


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2015)

Best season in a while season finally was good


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2015)

BUCKLE UP BUCKAROOS


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2015)

That was great, damn season over already? I want moar!

The PC Principal will be a nice add to the cast now. Now time for Mr. Garrison 2016.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 15, 2015)

when does the next season come out? first time actually following the latest south park episodes instead of watching reruns on TV lol


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh, next season will be out in September 2016


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 15, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Oh, next season will be out in September 2016



that far?? D: ugh ok 

i was hoping it'd have a season in the spring or something.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 22, 2015)

A. Waltz said:


> that far?? D: ugh ok
> 
> i was hoping it'd have a season in the spring or something.



they stopped doing that a few years back, since they try to pump out a new episode each week, but in a few cases that idea has back fired on them


----------



## Bender (Jan 6, 2016)

Haven't see episode  of South Park since the episode about the word "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" since I heard they stole a joke from college humor (which is Carlos Mencia low).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2016)

Bender said:


> Haven't see episode  of South Park since the episode about the word "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" since I heard they stole a joke from college humor (which is Carlos Mencia low).



 This season will not disappoint you.


----------



## Bender (Jan 6, 2016)

@Superman

I prefer College humor rip on Trump more than an episode dedicated to him 


A whole episode ain't necessary 

[YOUTUBE]i9-5DJhBh6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Sep 15, 2016)

Reboot the national anthem.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 15, 2016)

Episode was good. But ugh, another season long plot?  I miss the random episodes that didn't all connect to each other. Would've liked it better if we had Trump instead of Garrison taking his place on the show, just to see that asshole get so much bashing. And we're getting 10 episodes this time? Jesus.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 15, 2016)

What a great start.


----------



## Mael (Sep 19, 2016)

I was quite a fan of the swipe at Paul Feig, the simp he is.

I still can't believe there are some who actually thought Season 19 was attacking neoliberalism and not the idiotic social justice movements today.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 20, 2016)

tbh i didnt really want a presidential thing. just cuz i feel like any jokes that can be made on it have already been made. 

"token's life matters" 

tbh i didnt get cartman's whole "women are funny, they talk about how they wanna fuck guys and say 'my vaginaa' a lot"
no idea where that came from ?? im guessing he's referring to amy schumer or lena dunham or something? i can see why the other chicks at the school are pissed lol. made my heart warm and fuzzy to see kyle defend them. but seriously though, i was left pretty confused about that whole thing. didnt really find it funny either but that's probably cuz i didn't get the reference (ive never actually listened to amy or dunham but i could only assume that's who they were referring to)

lol @ his dad being the troll though. should be interesting. 

hope we get some more PC principle


----------



## Mael (Sep 22, 2016)

A. Waltz said:


> tbh i didnt really want a presidential thing. just cuz i feel like any jokes that can be made on it have already been made.
> 
> "token's life matters"
> 
> ...



The "muh vagina" is aimed at women like Amy Schumaker and other comedians/feminists who rally behind it to try to be funny.

The "women are funny get over it" is swiping at Paul Feig, a simp who is Joss Whedon levels of whipped.

I liked this new episode.  It didn't delve into idiocy with gender politics and instead focused on how some folks troll because they're literally that sociopathic, not out of some self-loathing.


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 22, 2016)

Lol that ending was hilarious.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 23, 2016)

Mael said:


> The "muh vagina" is aimed at women like Amy Schumaker and other comedians/feminists who rally behind it to try to be funny.
> 
> The "women are funny get over it" is swiping at Paul Feig, a simp who is Joss Whedon levels of whipped.
> 
> I liked this new episode.  It didn't delve into idiocy with gender politics and instead focused on how some folks troll because they're literally that sociopathic, not out of some self-loathing.


yeah this latest episode was really good. loved how they portrayed the troll. 

the cartman cabin scene reminded me of game of thrones lmfao

loved the ending


----------



## Mael (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm glad Stone and Parker dodged the low-hanging fruit of the election and with female overreaction to instead, as stated before, highlight how not every troll is a basement dweller of self-loathing.


----------



## The Runner (Sep 23, 2016)

I love how everybody thought it was a boy from Elementary school to be the troll.

Like, they are all in this dumb assumption that an adult wouldn't be capable of some childish bullshit. Which is something we are kind of guilty of, when you come down to it.

Also, I feel like Ike is going the be the one who exposes Gerald.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 25, 2016)

im loving how they're targetting social media and fragile college students this season. all those students needing safe spaces and counseling for basic shit 
and people "quitting" twitter and writing cheesy RIP posts like irl 

reminded me of that star wars chick in my ava that quit instagram because she felt too much pressure to share her life


----------



## The Runner (Sep 26, 2016)

Lol at the fact that the citizens of South Park treat someone leaving social media like an actual death


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 26, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> Lol at the fact that the citizens of South Park treat someone leaving social media like an actual death


not just the citizens of south park man

celebrities leaving social media as if it's some big important step in their lives lmfaoo

nice allegory (not sure if that's the right word) for actual death though, given how dark it would have been if heidi had actually died 
given that kids commit suicide over cyberbullying and stuff like that now a days. good way of talking about it without jumping the shark like glee or something.


----------



## The Runner (Sep 27, 2016)

A. Waltz said:


> not just the citizens of south park man
> 
> celebrities leaving social media as if it's some big important step in their lives lmfaoo
> 
> ...


Never watched Glee, how did it Jump the Shark?


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 27, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> Never watched Glee, how did it Jump the Shark?


they had a school shooting in the show to speak out against mass shootings irl

i mean that's sort of what south park is doing w/ the whole bullying and quitting social media shit alluding to suicide but more tastefully/funny

i mean, yeah it's not completely unrealistic to have mass shootings now a days, but it's still really annoying to see that shit dramaticized for entertainment/consumer/ratings purposes. :\


----------



## Skaddix (Sep 28, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> I love how everybody thought it was a boy from Elementary school to be the troll.
> 
> Like, they are all in this dumb assumption that an adult wouldn't be capable of some childish bullshit. Which is something we are kind of guilty of, when you come down to it.
> 
> Also, I feel like Ike is going the be the one who exposes Gerald.



Normally I agree but given Cartman's Record its not a bad assumption.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 29, 2016)

Cartman's about to get laid.


----------



## Mael (Oct 3, 2016)

A. Waltz said:


> they had a school shooting in the show to speak out against mass shootings irl
> 
> i mean that's sort of what south park is doing w/ the whole bullying and quitting social media shit alluding to suicide but more tastefully/funny
> 
> i mean, yeah it's not completely unrealistic to have mass shootings now a days, but it's still really annoying to see that shit dramaticized for entertainment/consumer/ratings purposes. :\


Glee was always an overhyped show by a bunch of crybaby creators who literally raged whenever an artist refused to have their copyrighted songs used by a bunch of high schoolers in a show where "progressivism" is rammed down your throat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't understand why she did not just buy one of those safespace african kids.


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 5, 2016)

love it, no new episode tonight


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2016)

Cartman is about to fly be out what is at the bottom of a vagina funny

For few episode have been funny I like how south park has more of a storyline throughout the season in the last few years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 5, 2016)

Anyone else thinks that Cartman planned all of it since episode 1?

I even felt some Death Note reference, Cartman being Kira and kyle's dad being teru.


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2016)

Black Mirror said:


> Anyone else thinks that Cartman planned all of it since episode 1?
> 
> I even felt some Death Note reference, Cartman being Kira and kyle's dad being teru.


Cartman's more Kira Yoshikage than that sad attempt to copy the greatness of Killer Queen.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 6, 2016)

lol cartman aint kira...he seems too good... in this season at least

wait so no new episode this week? the latest episode was that ended with "do you wanna see it?" right?


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 7, 2016)

A. Waltz said:


> lol cartman aint kira...he seems too good... in this season at least
> 
> wait so no new episode this week? the latest episode was that ended with "do you wanna see it?" right?



yea no new episode, I miss the old way they did episodes, 7 in April and 6 in September


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 13, 2016)

This new ep!

Member Correllian Cruisers?

Golden Shower!

Cartman saw a vagina. Men on Mars, Kyle!


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 13, 2016)

The golden shower scene and the conversation leading up to it are not only season highlights, but series highlights.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 16, 2016)

Pilaf said:


> The golden shower scene and the conversation leading up to it are not only season highlights, but series highlights.



The scene where Ike and Kyle walk by was fucking gold.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 16, 2016)

I was telling my friend at work that if I had to make a powerpoint presentation or teach a class about animation and had to encapsulate what the quintessence of South Park is using a single scene of five minutes or so, the entire scene starting with Gerald hissing on the toilet and culminating with his kids watching him get peed on would be perfect.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 20, 2016)

Cartman will become president


----------



## Sauce (Oct 21, 2016)

Member berries. I need more.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 28, 2016)

What happened to this thread in recent months? Don't any of y'all ningens follow South Park any more? In my opinion the most recent three seasons have been among the finest they've ever put out.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 28, 2016)

Mael said:


> The "muh vagina" is aimed at women like Amy Schumaker and other comedians/feminists who rally behind it to try to be funny.
> *
> The "women are funny get over it" is swiping at Paul Feig, a simp who is Joss Whedon levels of whipped.*
> 
> I liked this new episode.  It didn't delve into idiocy with gender politics and instead focused on how some folks troll because they're literally that sociopathic, not out of some self-loathing.



Nah its actually worse than that. The entire mainstream media basically went apeshit over Ghostbusters 2016. That "women are funny get over it" was from the NEW YORK TIMES. 



> *Our ‘Ghostbusters’ Review: Girls Rule. Women Are Funny. Get Over It.*
> *Ghostbusters*
> 
> Directed by Paul Feig
> ...



That was an actual NYT headline. 


Thankfully, the movie bombed so we won't be getting any more sequels of that tripe.



Pilaf said:


> What happened to this thread in recent months? Don't any of y'all ningens follow South Park any more? In my opinion the most recent three seasons have been among the finest they've ever put out.



I've started following it again and its great. 

Butter's Weiner's Out movement = Slutwalk

I thought it was interesting how PC principal is actually the voice of reason so far when he stays neutral and says that both sides have the right to protest.


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 28, 2016)

i havent been watching but wouldnt "weiner's out movement" be about "dicks out for harambe" ??


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 16, 2016)

lol, Trey and Matt f***ed up last week.

They were convinced Hillary was gonna win the election that when Trump won, they had to quickly change the whole episode in a day. (Impressive)

Still enjoyed the ep though.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2016)

This has been a funny season. Wonder if cartman will get dumped by his girlfriend or she will forgive him. The two bills part was funny


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 17, 2016)

A. Waltz said:


> i havent been watching but wouldnt "weiner's out movement" be about "dicks out for harambe" ??



Yes.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 18, 2016)

KingForever7 said:


> lol, Trey and Matt f***ed up last week.
> 
> They were convinced Hillary was gonna win the election that when Trump won, they had to quickly change the whole episode in a day. (Impressive)
> 
> Still enjoyed the ep though.



I think they did the same thing back in 2008 with Obama and McCain


----------



## Punished Kiba (Nov 18, 2016)

The Soldier said:


> I think they did the same thing back in 2008 with Obama and McCain


 Yeah, they did.....but back then, Obama's victory was inevitable so the creators already anticipated Obama's win.

But this election, they had ep. 7 Planned as "The First Gentleman"......refering to (Bill Clinton) because they thought Hillary was gonna win.

Then, when Trump had a surprise win, they had to change the whole episode an name it "Oh Geez"
Pretty Impressive though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice easteregg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2016)

This was a good season. They changed mid season, the directions but it was still good


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 9, 2016)

am i the only one who feels this whole season is just a extended 3 parter? like if you skipped an episode or two you would not miss out on anything


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 13, 2017)

Im surprised this thread is dead.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 9, 2017)

"Doubling Down" was a fucking hilarious episode.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 9, 2017)

this season is awesome


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2017)

Another good season the last few years have been good.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Nov 12, 2017)

I agree that this season's been good, but the last one dropped the ball hard IMHO


----------



## SSMG (Nov 15, 2017)

Im really liking how they went back towards the old storytelling way. They are doing more or less stand alone episodes again. Each episode has a main theme and that theme doesn't  carry over into the previous or future episodes. I feel like last season put too big of a emphasis to have a single continuity. I did enjoy the season but I can see how it goes against everything that South park is and so im glad they went back. Alot of fans didn't like that style.

New episode drops in like ten mins


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 21, 2017)

The old seasons (seasons 1 - 6) were my favorites, lol.  The newest seasons got a little bit too political for me, lol.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 10, 2017)

Jack n' Crack


----------



## James Bond (Nov 8, 2018)

This season is fuckin killing it


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah. People were saying Matt and Trey lost their touch. Nah, son. It ain't over til it's over.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 8, 2018)

The fucking running gag of the gun shots in the school halls gets me every time.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 8, 2018)

Didn't even know this thread and discussion existed.
I remember anticipating South Park on 2x2, Comedy Central. Haven't seen the last season though.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 8, 2018)

If you mean last year's it's kind of "meh" but better than 2016. This year is knocking it out of the park. They're back to the early season weirdness. (By "early" I mean between seasons 4 and 9. Yes, for South Park that's early lol)


----------



## Nataly (Nov 8, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> If you mean last year's it's kind of "meh" but better than 2016. This year is knocking it out of the park. They're back to the early season weirdness. (By "early" I mean between seasons 4 and 9. Yes, for South Park that's early lol)


For me, the seasons kinda all ran together, and I never cared to check what season number it was when I was watching it. 
You don't like that kind of weirdness?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 8, 2018)

Nataly said:


> For me, the seasons kinda all ran together, and I never cared to check what season number it was when I was watching it.
> You don't like that kind of weirdness?




I always knew what season it was because I've watched the show since it started. There's three or four distinct eras here. For some reason a lot of people love the first three the most, but they're all super crude and the animation and jokes are dated. It tonally shifted when the boys went into fourth grade around season 4...and they've been there ever since, hilariously. But for about five years there when they first happened the show had a particular tone. The humor had matured a bit but there was no real continuity. It was a perfect blend of childish and professional. Then they got all experimental and moved beyond that, culminating around 2014-2017 when "South park went PC" and each season had one major story arc. This year's back to that second stage style humor again (2001-2006 or so). And it works.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 8, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> I always knew what season it was because I've watched the show since it started. There's three or four distinct eras here. For some reason a lot of people love the first three the most, but they're all super crude and the animation and jokes are dated. It tonally shifted when the boys went into fourth grade around season 4...and they've been there ever since, hilariously. But for about five years there when they first happened the show had a particular tone. The humor had matured a bit but there was no real continuity. It was a perfect blend of childish and professional. Then they got all experimental and moved beyond that, culminating around 2014-2017 when "South park went PC" and each season had one major story arc. This year's back to that second stage style humor again (2001-2006 or so). And it works.


Have an informative 

I always enjoyed what a jerk Cartman is, endless laughing is awaiting for you. And the season when their teacher became a woman


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 8, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Have an informative
> 
> I always enjoyed what a jerk Cartman is, endless laughing is awaiting for you. And the season when their teacher became a woman




Yeah. He stayed Mrs. Garrison for a few years then became a man again. He is currently Trump.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 8, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> Yeah. He stayed Mrs. Garrison for a few years then became a man again. He is currently Trump.


Oh God, really!? I did miss a thing or two.
The nostalgia though


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 8, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Oh God, really!? I did miss a thing or two.
> The nostalgia though



Yeah. Nostalgia is a word many people apply to South Park. When a show has been on the air for 21 seasons, many of the older viewers drop out and are replaced by newer ones. I'm one of the weirdos who started in 1997, when I was in junior high, staying up late to watch it and never really dropped out until present day. 


Here's Mr. Garrison as president:


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2018)

Manbearpig


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 9, 2018)

Gabe said:


> Manbearpig




I'm super cereal, guys.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 11, 2018)

HE'S REAL


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> HE'S REAL



I don't know. It only looks like a manish pig like bear creature.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 12, 2018)

That last episode was damn amazing. Al Gore told ya so!


----------



## James Bond (Nov 15, 2018)

This episode didn't start with a school shooting, should we start to worry?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 15, 2018)

Satan may be dead but where's he gonna go, Detroit?


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 17, 2018)

I didn't think I'd have grand kids. I didn't even want children. That's why I always came on on Gram Gram's tits. But then, one night, I'm having sex with your grandma, and she sticks her finger in my ass. She had sometimes licked my ass before, but this was the first time she used her finger, and I came inside her like that. I pulled out, and your grandma was like, "Did you just come in me?" And I was like "Well, you stuck your finger in my ass." And that's basically why you're here, Billy.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 17, 2018)

Undertaker said:


> I didn't think I'd have grand kids. I didn't even want children. That's why I always came on on Gram Gram's tits. But then, one night, I'm having sex with your grandma, and she sticks her finger in my ass. She had sometimes licked my ass before, but this was the first time she used her finger, and I came inside her like that. I pulled out, and your grandma was like, "Did you just come in me?" And I was like "Well, you stuck your finger in my ass." And that's basically why you're here, Billy.



Classic phase 2 South Park, as I explained to Nataly. This reminds me heavily of the 2001-2007 era. The heights have been ascended once again.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 18, 2018)

Couldn't stop laughing at the Devil vs MBP fight with it clearly being an almost straight rip of the Hulk/Abomination fight


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2018)

The worst episode of the 2 but still had a couple of golden moments. Wasn't expecting Satan getting fucking wrecked.


----------



## J★J♥ (Nov 20, 2018)

Very weak season


----------



## Nataly (Dec 14, 2018)

Cartman is such an asshole, but a very funny kind of an asshole


----------



## James Bond (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone watched the pandemic 1 hour special ?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah, was good.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 3, 2020)

Pandemic Special was hilarious. They didn't miss on any joke lol


----------



## Djomla (Oct 3, 2020)

It was good. Though I wish they put Randy and tegredy aside and concentrate more on the original boys.


----------



## Mael (Oct 3, 2020)

Djomla said:


> It was good. Though I wish they put Randy and tegredy aside and concentrate more on the original boys.


I do worry Randy is going to become a tired gag but I applaud South Park for finding new ways to keep such a highlight on him.

Randy however was essential for the absolute burn Parker and Stone put on China and the Chinese Community Party.  Those prissy twats still have South Park banned IIRC.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 3, 2020)

Mael said:


> I do worry Randy is going to become a tired gag but I applaud South Park for finding new ways to keep such a highlight on him.
> 
> Randy however was essential for the absolute burn Parker and Stone put on China and the Chinese Community Party.  Those prissy twats still have South Park banned IIRC.



Yup. Don't get me wrong, he is easily one of the best around but I found him equally funny while he was a "side" character and the original boys had the spotlight. I just feel he overstayed his welcome as the main character. His farm and weed story even more so.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 4, 2020)

The farm/weed things probably should move to being a side thing soon. Randy in the spotlight for this episode was fine though.

Also, Garrison killing the means to get Covid cure might be hilarious in hindsight if he ends up getting covid to mirror Trump getting it.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm fine with Randy's current status. When this show first came out I was closer to the boys' age. Now I'm more Randy. The core audience of South Park kinda grew into relating more with the adults at this point.


----------



## Djomla (Oct 28, 2020)

The way he teleports to Robinson.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2020)

Djomla said:


> The way he teleports to Robinson.


The detailed chins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Pilaf (Sep 5, 2021)

I suspected this would be the direction South Park goes after the hour long specials turned out so well. I have fond memories of seeing Bigger, Longer & Uncut in theaters when I was in 10th grade. I'm all for this.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## firefist (Jan 22, 2022)

I enjoy the new style of south park, even the whole tegridy farms aspect of it. I understand why people dont, and I feel it would be much more enjoyable if it would only be Randy and Towlie going on weird high jinx adventures without the constant nagging of the remainder of the marsh family. Sharon and Sheila barely contribute anything. And Stan, who has his moments of glory, also belongs to the weaker half of the original 4 kids. If from this point forward the series would focus on Kenny, Cartman, Butters and Randy, I wouldnt mind at all.


----------



## Djomla (Jan 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 27, 2022)

This is art.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 3, 2022)

What time is it? Pajama time!


----------



## Djomla (Feb 5, 2022)

Somehow each new season manages to be worse than the previous one.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 5, 2022)

nah, no season is worse than season 18.
The last 2 specials (which are technically season 24) were great.
Season 23 was pretty good majority of the time.

But, the new episode this week was definitely mediocre tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 5, 2022)

Punished Kiba said:


> nah, no season is worse than season 18.
> The last 2 specials (which are technically season 24) were great.
> Season 23 was pretty good majority of the time.
> 
> But, the new episode this week was definitely mediocre tho.



Agreed. Season 18 broke new ground for this show but not in a way that worked well. I give s25e1 props for a classic feel but the plot was weak. The pajama day song made me smile though.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 5, 2022)

They've acknowledged the problem, it's hard to make political and social satire right now because it's oversaturated.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 6, 2022)

Ok so I've seen numerous clips of the show over years _(I mean who in North America hasn't) _but never watched full episodes. I'm considering jumping in but there's too many seasons and not enough time, I'd like to know from South Park experts here which seasons were the best from your personal experiences 

So uhm, if you would be so kind to give me your top 5s –– I'll pick 5 of the ones that come up the most


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 6, 2022)

Stringer said:


> Ok so I've seen numerous clips of the show over years _(I mean who in North America hasn't) _but never watched full episodes. I'm considering jumping in but there's too many seasons and not enough time, I'd like to know from South Park experts here which seasons were the best from your personal experiences
> 
> So uhm, if you would be so kind to give me your top 5s –– I'll pick 5 of the ones that come up the most



Top 5 seasons or top 5 episodes? 

Watch anything from seasons 4-8 and you'll do alright IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Feb 6, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> Top 5 seasons or top 5 episodes?
> 
> Watch anything from seasons 4-8 and you'll do alright IMO


Seasons

Sounds good. Btw if you care to elaborate, what did seasons 4-8 do better than the first three seasons ? iyho


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 6, 2022)

Stringer said:


> Seasons
> 
> Sounds good. Btw if you care to elaborate, what did seasons 4-8 do better than the first three seasons ? iyho



It's that goldilocks zone where the show had been on the air long enough for the writing and characterizations to really solidify, but not so long that all the creative energies were spent. You see a similar goldilocks zone in the Simpsons and other similar shows.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 10, 2022)

Season 8 was the best season hands down. Good time with weapons shits on any episode of the last 10 seasons.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 10, 2022)

With exception to one season years ago where they tried to do serialized storytelling, all the seasons are more or less as good as the others for this casual.

But I agree on skipping the early seasons. There are funny episodes but if pilaf said 4 then just start at 4. Assuming you know the gist of the characters and location you can jump in at any time.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 10, 2022)

Then again there are enough great episodes to fill a bunch of seasons so just go with top episodes instead of seasons. Nobody has time for seasons. Also watch the movie.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 10, 2022)

"He didn't even talk like that before" Randy Marsh, racist


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 10, 2022)

I’d like to know what everyone’s top 3 eps are.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 10, 2022)

Too many great episodes for a top three imo. The warcraft episode obviously, imagination land ones were fun, the anime one where the kids got weapons, basically every single butters episode, every single randy episode, the ^ (learn some history) superhero episodes (I forget how many of these they did), that atheist war two-parter where cartman thinks he's in some alter-future world, the episode where kyle really dies, awesome-o, the homeless episode, the Day After Tomorrow spoof episode, the one where cartman forms a christian rock band, manbearpig, the first towelie ep, you can't list them all.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 11, 2022)

I have very fond memories of early, early South Park, but it was more the culture. It was edgy. I was like 12 and watching shit I shouldn't be. There were all these Geocities pages to "make yourself a South Park character". People would yell "BEEFCAKE!" and "TIMMY!" in public places. Those weren't objectively the good years but they were the tip of the spear.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 16, 2022)

tolkien who would have known funny


----------



## Punished Kiba (Mar 3, 2022)

Ok so,
*Ep 2: The Big Fix* - Was pretty good
*Ep 3: City People* - Was mediocre AF
*EP 4: Back to the Cold War* - Absolutely Sucked (probably the first time I don't even laugh or smile in an SP episode)


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 4, 2022)

Honestly none of these episodes worked for me. They just aren’t funny.,,,


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 4, 2022)

SP is back, baby! Best season since 2004 by far. The classic humor is back.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2022)

That fucking Russia episode lmao

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 17, 2022)

Season's kinda weak but Back to the Cold War was the exact golden formula that makes South Park so fucking funny despite being so deeply stupid.


----------



## Djomla (Mar 20, 2022)

So sick of Tegridy Farm bullshit. Randy is great yeah, but he needs to go back to being support and let the boys into spotlight again.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2022)

Djomla said:


> So sick of Tegridy Farm bullshit. Randy is great yeah, but he needs to go back to being support and let the boys into spotlight again.


Tegridy Farms is life, Tegridy Farms is love.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Mar 20, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Season's kinda weak but *Back to the Cold War* was the exact golden formula that makes South Park so fucking funny despite being so deeply stupid.


Are you kidding ? That was by far the worst episode of the season

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Mar 21, 2022)

Who is your favourite character?
Mine is cartman


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 1, 2022)

The new Streaming Wars was honestly the best episode of South Park in Half a decade

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 9, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> Who is your favourite character?
> Mine is cartman


Funniest characters are Butters and Cartman (Randy has fallen off in recent years but still great)

However, my favourite is actually Stan. I don't usually relate to fictional characters, but I relate so heavy to Stan's personality (minus his emo/goth phase).


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2022)

"When it comes to the streaming wars I intend to be the Amazon- River"

"I'm sucking these Popsicles as fast as I can fellas!"


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2022)

Just saw Streaming Wars Part 2

That Dr. Strange part

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

